# الشهيد : ملف ضخم : اهداء لنجع حمادى



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

الشهيد 

اهداء لنجع حمادى المدينة المقدسة 
التى ستخلد بذاكرتى كل عيد ميلاد 

اذ وجدت نعمة فى عينيى اللة لينتقى افضل شبابها شهداء 
بخور وعطور وطيب مهراق 
لا تستحق الارض وطء قدميهم 
الى مكانهم الذى يستحقونهم خطفوا شوقا للحضن الالهى 

وتركونا 
نحاسب انفسنا 
لو جاءت تلك اللحظة علينا 
هل سنكون مستعدين لها مثلهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ملف ضخم 
تجميعى من النت 

لافخر ما كتب عن الشهداء والاستشهاد وتاريخ الاستشهاد 


اهداء لنجع حمادى المدينة المقدسة


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

متابع


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

*دائمآ متميزة وربنا يبارك خدمتكم وأنا كمان متابع
*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

*القديس الرائع :الانبا يوانس اسقف الغربية المتنيح *

*الإستشهاد في المسيحية



المسيحية هي المحبة الباذلة، والصليب هو علامة المسيحية، وفي شخص السيد المسيح التقي الحب بالألم، وتغير مفهوم الألم واصبح شركة حب مع الرب المتألم، وأرتفع إلي مستوي الهبة الروحية، والموت أصبح كأسا لذيذا يرتشفها المؤمن سعيدا راضيا بل يسعى إليها عن حب ويتعجلها، وليس في هذا عجب فقد تحول الموت من شئ مرعب إلي جسر ذهبي ومعبر يعبر بنا من حياة قصيرة وغربة مؤقتة وثوبا باليا إلي سعادة أبدية دائمة وثوبا لا يفني ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل.

وأرتبط الاضطهاد بالمسيحية وهو يسير معها جنبا إلي جنب، وأحيانا يصل إلي النهاية وهو ما نقول عنه الاستشهاد، وأول اضطهاد تعرضت له المسيحية كان من اليهودية إذ ولدت المسيحية في وسط المجتمع اليهودي، ورفض اليهود السيد المسيح وصلبوه، واضطهدوا أتباعه بالقتل والتعذيب أو بالوشاية وإثارة الجماهير أو بالمقاومة الفكرية..

بعدها دخلت المسيحية الناشئة في صراع طويل مع الوثنية متمثلة في الإمبراطورية الرومانية بما لها من سلطة الدولة وقوة السلاح وقد وصل هذا الصراع إلي حد الإبادة أي الاستشهاد، وكان الصراع غير متكافئا إذ لم يكن للإيمان الجديد ما يسنده من قوة زمنية أو سلاح اللهم إلا ترس الإيمان ودرع البر وخوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 6)، وأستمر الصراع حتى أوائل القرن الرابع حين قبلت الإمبراطورية الرومانية الإيمان بالمسيح وسقطت الوثنية.

لقد بدأ اضطهاد المسيحية في روما علي يد نيرون في القرن الأول المسيحي وانتهي علي بعد ميل واحد من روما علي يد قسطنطين في القرن الرابع وكان القصد منه إبادة المسيحية ولكن علي العكس كان سببا في تنقيتها وإظهار فضائلها وبطولات شهدائها الأمر الذي أدي انتشارها ودخول الوثنيين في الإيمان المسيحي، وكما عبر عن ذلك العلامة ترتليانوس "دماء الشهداء بذار الكنيسة".


​لماذا اضطهدت الدولة الرومانية المسيحية ؟


· جاء الإيمان بالمسيح يحمل مفاهيم جديدة غير التي كان يألفها الناس في القديم:

في الوثنية كانت العبادة عبارة عن ترديد لصيغة عزيمة سحرية وبعض التعاويذ وتقديم المأكل والمشرب للآلهة والتعاليم غامضة والشعائر والصلوات سرا، عكس ما وجد الناس في المسيحية تعليما مفهوما وموضوع عظيم للإيمان وديانة تستقر في داخل الإنسان وفكره وروحه والعبادة فيها ترجمة عملية للإيمان وحل الحب محل الخوف.

ولم يعد هناك غرباء أو أجانب بالنسبة لإله المسيحيين، ولم يعد الأجنبي يدنس الهيكل أو القربان لمجرد حضوره، ولم يعد الكهنوت وراثيا لأن الديانة ليست ملكا موروثا بل علي العكس أصبح هناك تعليم ديني مفتوح يعرض علي الجميع وكانت المسيحية تبحث عن أقل الناس اعتبارا لتضمهم.

ولم تعلم المسيحية أتباعها بغض الأعداء أو الأجنبي بل علي العكس التعاطف والمودة.
*


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

*جاءت المسيحية كديانة عالمية:
*
كل العبادات الوثنية كانت محلية، ولكل إقليم معبود خاص به وحتى اليهودية كانت ديانة مغلقة تخص شعب واحد ولكن المسيحية ظهرت للعالم أجمع حسب قول السيد المسيح " اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها (إنجيل مرقس 16: 15).
*

*​· ونادت المسيحية أنها الديانة الوحيدة الحق:

وانجذب إلي الإيمان بها من كل جنس وشعب وطبقة وسن من اليونان والرومان أكثر من الذين جذبتهم اليهودية، ورفضت أن تتحالف مع الوثنية.
*

*​· وعلمت بفصل الدين عن الدولة:

في القديم كان الدين والدولة شيئا واحدا، وكل الشعب يعبد إلهه وكان كل إله يحكم شعبه، وكانت الدولة تتدخل في نطاق الضمير وتعاقب من يخرج الشعائر والعبادة وأما المسيحية فقد جاءت تفصل الدين عن الدولة حسب قول السيد المسيح " أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله " (إنجيل متى 22: 21).
*

*​· الحماس الشديد للروحانية بدلا من النشاط الاجتماعي: 

رفض المسيحيون الاشتراك في الاحتفالات الوثنية والعبادة العامة وكان هذا يعبر عن عدم تحمسهم للسياسة والعزوف عن الشئون المدنية والزمنية بالمقارنة بالأمور الروحية والأبدية والتصاقهم الشديد ببعض في اجتماعات مغلقة كل هذا أثار حولهم الشبهات وعداوة الحاكم والشعب.

وفي الواقع أنه في ظل المسيحية تغيرت احساسات الناس وأخلاقياتهم ولم يعد الواجب الاسمي أن يعطي الإنسان وقته وحياته وقواه للدولة في السياسة والحرب فلقد شعر الإنسان أن عليه التزامات أخري من نحو خلاص نفسه ومن نحو الله.
*

*​حلقات الاضطهاد العشر

منذ القرن الخامس الميلادي تعود المؤرخون علي تقدير الاضطهادات التي خاضتها الدولة الرومانية ضد الكنيسة المسيحية بعشرة اضطهادات كبيرة تحت حكم عشرة أباطرة هم علي الترتيب:

نيرون – دومتيانوس – تراجان – مرقس أوريليوس – سبتيموس ساويرس – مكسيمينوس – ديسيوس – فالريان – أوريليان – دقلديانوس.

ولكن هذا التقسيم عرفي اصطلح عليه ولا يعني أن الاضطهادات حدثت عشر مرات فقط، لأن أكثر الفترات هدوءا كانت فيها شهداء.

ولقد حاول البعض أن يربط بين الضربات العشر في مصر وهذه الاضطهادات باعتبارها رمزا لها، كذلك يربطون بين العشرة قرون التي للوحش الوارد ذكرها في سفر الرؤيا الذي صنع حربا مع الخروف علي أهنا هذه الحلقات العشر من الاضطهاد.
*

*​نيرون وحريق روما

· كان الاضطهاد الذي أثاره نيرون هو أول الاضطهادات التي كرستها الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وأرتبط باستشهاد عمودين عظيمين في الكنيسة هما الرسولان بطرس و بولس، وقد ابتدأ في السنة العاشرة من حكم هذا الطاغية بأمره وتحريضه عام 64م حين أتهم نيرون المسيحيون الأبرياء بحرق روما وكانت كارثة مدمرة لم ينجو من هذا الحريق سوي أربعة أقسام من الأربعة عشر قسما التي كانت تنقسم إليها المدينة العظيمة والتهمت السنة النار أعرق الآثار والمباني ولم ينجو منها الناس والبهائم.

· وتحولت المدينة العظيمة إلي جبانة تضم مليون من النائحين علي خسارات لا تعوض، وحتى يبعد الشبهة عن نفسه الصق نيرون التهمة بالمسيحيين المنبوذين، وسرعان ما بدء في سفك الدماء وأستخدم أبشع الوسائل في سبيل ذلك، صلب البعض إمعانا في السخرية بالعقوبة التي تحملها السيد المسيح، وألقي البعض للحيوانات المفترسة في مسارح الألعاب الرياضية، وبلغت المأساة قمتها عندما أشعل النار في المسيحيين بعد دهنهم بالقار وسمرهم في أعمدة الصنوبر يضيئون كالمشاعل لتسلية الجماهير في الحدائق الإمبراطورية بينما نيرون في عربته الخاصة يلهو.


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

اضطهاد دقلديانوس وأعوانه

· كل الاضطهادات التي شنتها الدولة الرومانية علي المسيحيين ابتداء من نيرون تتضاءل أمام شد وعنف ووحشية الاضطهادات التي بدأها دقلديانوس وأكملها أعوانه، ولهذا السبب اتخذت الكنيسة القبطية بداية حكمه وهي سنة 284م بداية لتقويمها المعروف بأسم تاريخ الشهداء.

· في عام 303م أصدر منشورا بهدم الكنائس وحرق الكتب المقدسة وطرد كل أصحاب المناصب العالية وحرمانهم من حقوقهم المدنية وحرمان العبيد إذا أصروا علي الاعتراف بالمسيحية، وإذ علق المنشور علي حائط القصر لم يخل المجال من شاب مسيحي شجاع غيور مزق المنشور مظهرا استياءه وسرعان ما سرت موجة الاضطهاد في ربوع الإمبراطورية.

· وإزداد الاضطهاد عنفا ووحشية بسبب اندلاع الحريق مرتين في قصر الامبراطور في خلال أسبوع ربما أفتعل الحريق أحد معاونيه لكي يثيره ضد المسيحيين.

· أصدر في مارس عام 303م منشورين متلاحقين بسجن رؤساء الكنائس وتعذيبهم بقصد إجبارهم علي ترك الإيمان.

· وفي 30 ابريل من نفس العام أصدر مكسيميانوس هرموليوس منشورا وهو أسوأها ويقضي بإرغام جميع المسيحيين في المدن و القري في أنحاء الإمبراطورية بالتبخير والتضحية للآلهة.

· وأخيرا وفي محاولة يائسة لمحو المسيحية وبعث الوثنية أصدر مكسيميانوس دازا منشورا في خريف عام 308 يقضي بسرعة إعادة بناء مذابح الأوثان وأن يقدم الجميع الرجال والنساء والأطفال الذبائح مع الالتزام بتذوق التقدمات وأن يقف الحراس أمام الحمامات ليدنسوا بالذبائح كل من يدخل للاغتسال، وقد استمر العمل بهذا لمدة سنتين حتى أنه لم يكن أمام المسيحيين في ذلك الوقت إلا أن يموتوا شهداء أو يموتوا جوعا أو يجحدوا الإيمان 

وفي سنة 311م أمر مكسيميانوس دازا بإقامة الهياكل في كل مدينة وعين كهنة للأصنام ومنحهم الامتيازات.

*

*​قسطنطين ومراسم التسامح الديني

· تعتبر اضطهادات دقلديانوس وأعوانه آخر مقاومة يائسة للوثنية الرومانية ضد المسيحية، وعلي الجانب الآخر تجلت بطولات المسيحيين وثباتهم أمام وحشية الوثنية وشراستها حتى بدت الوثنية في حالة إعياء.

أعتزل دقلديانوس الحكم في عام 305م بعد أن انتهي إلي نهاية سيئة.

· تربي قسطنطين في بلاط دقلديانوس وهرب إلي بريطانيا وهناك نودي به إمبراطورا علي غاليا وأسبانيا وبريطانيا في عام 306م خلفا لوالده. عبر جبال الألب وانتصر علي منافسه مكسنتيوس بن مكسيميانوس شريك دقلديانوس في حكم الغرب عند قنطرة ملفيا علي بعد ميل واحد من روما، وباد هذا الطاغية هو وجيشه في مياه نهر التيبر في أكتوبر عام 312م.

· وفي مارس 313م التقي قسطنطين مع ليكينيوس إمبراطور الشرق في ميلان ومن هناك أصدرا مرسوم للتسامح مع المسيحيين يعرف بأسم مرسوم ميلان بموجبه أعطيت الحرية الدينية للمسيحيين ولغيرهم أن يتبعوا الدين الذي يرغبونه .

· وإذ خرج ليكينوس علي قسطنطين وجدد اضطهاد المسيحيين لفترة قصيرة في الشرق هزمه قسطنطين عام 323م وأصبح إمبراطور الشرق والغرب وهكذا يعتبر قسطنطين آخر الأباطرة الوثنيين وأول المسيحيين، وبعدها بدأت فترة جديدة في حياة الكنيسة والمسيحيين.


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

دوافع الاستشهاد في المسيحية

لا يوجد في كل تاريخ البشرية شهداء مثل شهداء المسيحية، في حماسهم وشجاعتهم وإيمانهم ووداعتهم وصبرهم واحتمالهم فرحهم بالاستشهاد، فقد كانوا يقبلون الموت في فرح وهدوء ووداعة تذهل مضطهديهم.، ولقد قبل المؤمنون بالمسيح مبادئ روحية أساسية غيرت حياتهم الشخصية ومفاهيمهم ونظرتهم للحياة كلها وجعلتهم يقبلون الاستشهاد، فما هي؟

1. أن هذا العالم وقتي بالقياس إلي الحياة الأبدية " لأن (الأشياء) التي تري وقتية وأما التي لا تري فأبدية ".

2. وأننا غرباء فيه.. "أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء.. ".

3. وأن العالم قد وضع في الشرير والحياة في حزن وألم وضيق " ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح "

4. وأن ضيقات وأحزان هذه الحياة تتحول إلي مجد عظيم في السماء " آلام هذا الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يعلن فينا "

من أجل هذا زهدوا في العالم واشتهوا الانطلاق من الجسد لكي يكونوا مع المسيح، وقد فعلوا هذا عن محبة كاملة للرب مفضلين الرب عما سواه، وكانت حياتهم في الجسد حياة في العالم وليست للعالم.

ونستطيع أن نميز ثلاث فئات من شهداء المسيحية من حيث دافع الاستشهاد:

1. شهداء من أجل ثباتهم علي الإيمان: وغالبية الشهداء تنتمي إلي هذه الفئة.

2. شهداء من أجل المحافظة علي العفة والطهارة 

3. شهداء تمسكوا بالعقيدة حتى الموت.
*

*​أنواع العذابات:

في أيام الاضطهاد كان الوثني يوجه عبارة إلي المسيحي هي "لا حق لك في أن توجد" وهي تعبير عن مشاعر البغض والعداوة التي في نفوس الوثنيين من نحو المسيحيين والتي أفضت إلي أنواع من العذاب والأهوال لا نقدر أن نحصي عددها أو نصف أنواعها، وقد يكون مجرد ذكرها يسبب رعبا للإنسان.
*

*​نفسية الشهيد وقت التعذيب

كان غرض الحكام والولاة من تعذيب المسيحيين هو تحطيم شجاعتهم وإضعاف روحهم المعنوية، ولكن كان دائما يحدث العكس إذ كان التعذيب أداة لتحريكها وتقويتها وهذا أمر خارج حدود المنطق ويفوق الطبيعة ولكنه عمل النعمة داخل قلب الإنسان المؤمن التي تحول الحزن إلي فرح والضيق إلي تعزية، أما السبب في ذلك هو:

· المعونة الإلهية التي وعد بها الرب كل الذين يتألمون من اجله.

· تعاطف الكنيسة كلها مع المتقدمين للشهادة وتدعيمهم معنويا وروحيا.

· الإحساس بشرف التألم من أجل الإيمان.

· التطلع إلي المجد العظيم الذي ينتظر كل من يتألم من أجل الله.

· تشجيع الله لهم عن طريق الرؤى والظهورات.


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

بطولة الشهداء أثناء محاكماتهم

· تتعجب إذ تري في المحاكم الرومانية منظر المسيحيين الأبرياء الضعفاء المسالمين وهم يقفون أمام أباطرة وحكام وقضاة وثنيين بما لهم من الجبروت والغطرسة والظلم وحولهم خصوما من الدهماء يصيحون بعنف وكيف أن هؤلاء المسيحيون أقوياء معاندين أذلوا قضاتهم بعد أن فشلوا في إخضاعهم، كل هذا وهم في صبر مذهل واحتمال عجيب وإيمان لا يلين.. صورة إنجيلية فيها الكلمات وقد تحولت إلي أعمال حية وشهادة ناطقة.

· وكان أول سؤال في المحاكمة هو "هل أنت مسيحي؟" وكان مجرد اسم "مسيحي" – في نظر الدولة الرومانية – في حد ذاته يحمل أبشع جريمة تلصق بصاحبها الشبهة بالعصيان و تدنيس المقدسات، وأما المسيحيون كان لهم ردا واحدا لا يتغير " أنا مسيحي " فيصيح الدهماء " الموت للمسيحي ".
*

*​فئات الشهداء

عندما بدأت الاضطهادات تقدم المؤمنون من كل الفئات للشهادة، الأمراء والنبلاء والولاة والضباط والجنود في الجيش الروماني وأساقفة وقسوس وشمامسة ورهبان وراهبات وأطفال وصبيان وفتيات وأمهات وشباب وأراخنة وفلاحين وعبيد و إماء وفلاسفة وعلماء وسحرة وكهنة أوثان أفراد وجماعات.
*

*​حقيقة الاستشهاد في المسيحية

ما هي حقيقة الاستشهاد في المسيحية؟ هل كان نوعا من الجنون والجهل والحماقة ؟ أم كان نوعا من الهروب من الحياة أو الانتحار تحت ظروف قاسية؟ 

بالطبع لم يكن هذا كله بل كان ثقل مجد لأولئك الشهداء وللمسيحية.
*

*​فماذا كان الاستشهاد في المسيحية ؟

· كان شهوة: حتى أن البعض عندما أتيحت لهم فرصة الهروب من الموت رفضوا وثبتوا.

· كان شجاعة: شجاعة الفضيلة، لم يكن رعونة بل شجاعة لم يألفها العالم القديم بدكتاتورية حكامه وإجاباتهم نغمة جديدة علي سمع العالم وقتذاك.

· كان كرازة: فقد انتشر الإيمان بالاستشهاد أكثر من التعليم، ودماء الشهداء روت بذار الإيمان .

· كان دليلا علي صدق الايمان بالمسيح: فقد أنتصر الإيمان بالمسيح علي أعدائه بالقوة الأدبية الروحية وحدها وليس بقوة مادية.

· كان برهانا علي الفضائل المسيحية: في أشخاص شهداء المسيحية تجلت الفضائل المسيحية ولم تنجح الشدائد أن تجعلهم يتخلون عنها ومنها: الثبات والاحتمال والوداعة ومحبة الأعداء والعفة والطهارة والزهد في العالم والحنين إلي السماويات.
*

*​مكانة الشهداء في الكنيسة

الكنيسة تتشفع بالشهداء وهذه عقيدة إيمانية إنجيلية تمارسها الكنيسة الجامعة من البداية، وفي طقس الكنيسة تذكرهم الكنيسة في التسبحة و السنكسار و الدفنار وفي تحليل الكهنة في صلاة نصف الليل وفي صلاة رفع بخور عشية وباكر وفي القداس، وتحتفظ الكنيسة برفات الشهداء وتضع أيقوناتهم وتحتفل بتذكار استشهادهم سنويا.


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس

هنا‏ ‏سؤال‏: ‏لماذا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏استشهاد؟‏ ‏ولماذا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏اضطهاد؟‏ ‏هل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قال‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏المسيح:‏ "‏لا‏ ‏تظنوا‏ ‏أني‏ ‏جئت‏ ‏لألقي‏ ‏سلاما‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏, ‏ما‏ ‏جئت‏ ‏لألقي‏ ‏سلاما‏ ‏بل‏ ‏سيفا‏, فإني‏ ‏جئت‏ ‏لأفرق‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏والابنة‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏أمها‏ ‏والكنة‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏حماتها‏, ‏وخصوم‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أهل‏ ‏بيته‏". ‏هذا‏ ‏التصريح‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏غريب‏ ‏ويدعونا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏التساؤل، المسيح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏رب‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏وإله‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏وسيد‏ ‏السلام، والذي‏ ‏هتفت‏ ‏في‏ ‏مولده‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏قائلة‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏لله‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأعالي‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏السلام، والذي‏ ‏وصف‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يولد‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏ولد‏, ‏نعطي‏ ‏ابنا‏ ‏وتكون‏ ‏الرئاسة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كتفه‏ ‏ويدعي‏ ‏اسمه‏ ‏عجيبا‏ ‏مشيرا‏ ‏إلها‏ ‏قديرا‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏أبديا‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏السلام.‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏عن‏ ‏نفسه‏: ‏لا‏ ‏تظنوا‏ ‏أنني‏ ‏جئت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏لألقي‏ ‏سلاما‏ ‏بل‏ ‏سيف، جئت‏ ‏لأفرق‏...‏كيف‏ ‏هذا؟‏ ‏
عبارة‏ ‏غريبة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تصدر‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏تفسيرها‏ ‏هو، أن‏ ‏مبادئ‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏من‏ ‏شأنها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ينقسم‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏بإزائه، فبعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏يقبلونها‏ ‏وبعضهم‏ ‏يرفضونه، ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تقوم‏ ‏حرب‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يقبلونها‏ ‏وبين‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يرفضونه، بالنسبة‏ ‏للذين‏ ‏يقبلونها‏ ‏سوف‏ ‏لايستخدمون‏ ‏السيف، لكن‏ ‏السيف‏ ‏سيستخدم‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيدي‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يرفضونها‏ ‏ليقهروا‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يقبلونه، وهذا‏ ‏ما حدث‏ ‏ويحدث‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏الاضطهاد، أيام‏ ‏الاستشهاد، إن‏ ‏الحكام‏ ‏والولاة‏ ‏وغير‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏هم‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يشهرون‏ ‏السيف، فالمسيح‏ ‏لا يحمل‏ ‏السيف‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏المعني‏ ‏المادي، والمؤمنون‏ ‏بالمسيح‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يحملون‏ ‏سيفا‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏المعني‏ ‏أيضا، إنما‏ ‏أعداء‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏هم‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يحملون‏ ‏السيف‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يحدث‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏الاضطهادات، فالسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏مسئول‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تقوم‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏المسيحيين، لأنه‏ ‏لولا‏ ‏مبادئي‏ ‏لما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تقوم‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏ضدهم‏ ‏فأنا‏ ‏المتسبب‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الاضطهاد، وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏معني‏ ‏قوله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تظنوا‏ ‏أنني‏ ‏جئت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏لألقي‏ ‏سلاما‏ ‏رخيص، سلاما‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المبادئ‏ ‏وسلاما‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏الحق، ذلك‏ ‏استسلام‏ ‏للشر‏ ‏واستسلام‏ ‏للرزيلة‏ ‏واستسلام‏ ‏لسلطان‏ ‏الشيطان، ليس‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏سلام، سلامي‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏آخر، لكن‏ ‏مع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أحمل‏ ‏سيف، ولا‏ ‏أسمح‏ ‏للذين‏ ‏يتبعوني‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يحملوا‏ ‏سيف، ولكن‏ ‏سيحمل‏ ‏السيف‏ ‏ضدهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏وأيام‏ ‏اللاستشهاد، ولكني‏ ‏أعتبر‏ ‏نفسي‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏المسئول‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏التي‏ ‏قامت‏ ‏وتقوم‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏وضد‏ ‏المؤمنين، وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏معني‏ ‏أني‏ ‏ماجئت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏لألقي‏ ‏سلاما‏ ‏بل‏ ‏سيف، هنا‏ ‏السيف‏ ‏سيف‏ ‏الحق، في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏الرؤيا‏ ‏يوصف‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏من‏ ‏فمه‏ ‏سيف‏ ‏ذو‏ ‏حدين، ليس‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏السيف‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مع‏ ‏بطرس، ولذلك‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لبطرس‏ ‏رد‏ ‏سيفك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏غمده‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يأخذون‏ ‏السيف‏ ‏بالسيف‏ ‏يؤخذون‏....‏لا‏.... ‏لكنه‏ ‏مع‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏يحمل‏ ‏سيف، السيف‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏يفصل‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏والباطل، وبين‏ ‏الخير‏ ‏والشر‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الاندماج‏ ‏الضار‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يضيع‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏قيمته، والذي‏ ‏يجعل‏ ‏الباطل‏ ‏يندمج‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحق‏.‏
الفرق‏ ‏بين‏ ‏التسامح‏ ‏والتساهل‏:‏
هناك‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏يفهمون‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏ويفهمون‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏المعني، علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏العقيدة‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏الإيمان، يقولون‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏لزوم‏ ‏التشدد؟المسيح‏ ‏علمنا‏ ‏المحبة‏!! ‏علمنا‏ ‏السلام‏!! ‏لماذا‏ ‏نتشدد؟‏ ‏ويعتبر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏التساهل‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏المحبة، ولكن‏ ‏التساهل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المبدأ، علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏العقيدة، علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏ربنا‏. ‏عندما‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏يتساهل‏ ‏في‏ ‏حقوقه‏ ‏الشخصية‏ ‏يحسب‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏له‏ ‏أجر، عندما‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏التساهل‏ ‏في‏ ‏شئون‏ ‏الطعام‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشراب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الإرث‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشئون‏ ‏المادية، عندما‏ ‏يحدث‏ ‏خصومة‏ ‏ونزاع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏وآخر، وهذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏يتسامح‏ ‏في‏ ‏شئون‏ ‏الطعام‏ ‏والشراب‏ ‏والإرث‏ ‏وما‏ ‏إليه، هذا‏ ‏تسامحا‏ ‏في‏ ‏حق‏ ‏شخصي، أما‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏تسامح‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏في‏ ‏حقوق‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أو‏ ‏حقوق‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏أو‏ ‏حقوق‏ ‏الكنيسة، ليس‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏تسامح‏ ‏ولكنه‏ ‏تساهل, ‏وهذا‏ ‏التساهل‏ ‏جريمة‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏الله، لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نفرق‏ ‏بين‏ ‏التسامح‏ ‏والتساهل، التسامح‏ ‏في‏ ‏حقي‏ ‏الشخصي‏ ‏فقط‏. هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.
فالأنبا‏ ‏بولا‏ ‏مثلا‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يترهبن‏ ‏قام‏ ‏نزاع‏ ‏بينه‏ ‏وبين‏ ‏زوج‏ ‏أخته‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ميراث، زوج‏ ‏الأخت‏ ‏طبعا‏ ‏يدافع‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حقوق‏ ‏زوجته، والواقع‏ ‏يدافع‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حقوقه‏ ‏فحدث‏ ‏نزاع‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يحدث‏ ‏في‏ ‏البيوت‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الأخ‏ ‏وأخيه‏ ‏والأخ‏ ‏وأخته‏ ‏في‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏الواحدة، علي‏ ‏الإرث، فالأنبا‏ ‏بولا‏ ‏في‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏النزاع‏ ‏دخل‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏خرج‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏بعدما‏ ‏سمع‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏وتعزي‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏لزوج‏ ‏أخته‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏اسمع‏ ‏لن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏خلاف‏ ‏بيني‏ ‏وبينك‏, ‏الذي‏ ‏تريده‏ ‏خذه، فلن‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏خلاف‏ ‏بيني‏ ‏وبينك‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأمور، فنحن‏ ‏لن‏ ‏نختلف، كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏تريده‏ ‏خذه‏ ‏وحل‏ ‏المشكلة‏ ‏وحل‏ ‏النزاع، تنازل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يحسبه‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏حق‏ ‏له، وأيضا‏ ‏الجزء‏ ‏الباقي‏ ‏وزعه‏ ‏للفقراء‏ ‏والمساكين‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏للرهبنة‏.‏
هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏التسامح‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏الشخصي‏ ‏فمن‏ ‏حقه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتنازل‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏السلام‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قاله‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏من‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يخاصمك‏ ‏ويأخذ‏ ‏ثوبك‏ ‏اترك‏ ‏له‏ ‏الرداء‏ ‏أيضاً، أي‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مستعدا‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعطيه‏ ‏الثوب‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏الرداء‏ ‏أيضا، من‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يسخرك‏ ‏ميلا‏ ‏اذهب‏ ‏معه‏ ‏اثنين‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏التسامح، لكن‏ ‏حقوق‏ ‏الله، حقوق‏ ‏الكنيسة، حقوق‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏لا‏...‏لو‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏تسامحت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏تسامحا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏تساهل‏!! ‏لأنه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏حقي، لا‏ ‏أملك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أتسامح‏ ‏فيه، مثل‏ ‏أي‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏موظف‏ ‏عمومي، مثلا‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏قاض‏ ‏أمامه‏ ‏قضية، وهذه‏ ‏القضية‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏معتدي‏ ‏أو‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏سارق‏ ‏أو‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏ظالم‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏القاضي‏ ‏يتسامح‏ ‏معه‏ ‏ويحكم‏ ‏له‏ ‏بالبراءة، هذا‏ ‏القاضي‏ ‏مخطئ، تريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتسامح‏ ‏تسامح‏ ‏في‏ ‏حقوقك‏ ‏الشخصية، إنما‏ ‏وأنت‏ ‏قاض‏ ‏وتحكم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏بالبراءة‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏مذنب، يقول‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏مذنب‏ ‏البرئ‏ ‏ومبرئ‏ ‏المذنب‏ ‏كلاهما‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتبرءان‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لا‏ ... ‏ما‏ ‏دام‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏قاض‏ ‏ومكلفا‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏أو‏ ‏موظفا‏ ‏عمومي، أو‏ ‏إنسانا‏ ‏لك‏ ‏مسئولية‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تتسامح‏ ‏فيه، إنما‏ ‏تسامح‏ ‏في‏ ‏حقك‏ ‏الشخصي، ليس‏ ‏في‏ ‏حق‏ ‏الدولة، أو‏ ‏حق‏ ‏أي‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏فتصير‏ ‏ظالما‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نفرق‏ ‏بين‏ ‏التسامح‏ ‏والتساهل‏[FONT=.  هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.].[/FONT]
التسامح‏ ‏فضيلة‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏حقي‏ ‏الشخصي، إنما‏ ‏التساهل‏ ‏جريمة‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏تساهل‏ ‏في‏ ‏حقوق‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أو‏ ‏حقوق‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏الوديعة، يقول‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏احفظ‏ ‏الوديعة‏ ‏الصالحة‏ ‏بالروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏الساكن‏ ‏فين، الوديعة‏ ‏ثمينة، عندما‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏عندك‏ ‏وديعة‏ ‏لواحد‏ ‏آخر، مفروض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحافظ‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تقدر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتصرف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏وديعة، والوديعة‏ ‏غالية‏, ‏وأنت‏ ‏مسئول‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏وأمام‏ ‏الآخرين، لا‏ ‏تقدر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تفرط‏ ‏فيها‏.‏ فرط‏ ‏في‏ ‏مالك‏ ‏الخاص‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏الوديعة‏ ‏لا‏..‏هكذا‏ ‏حقوق‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تفرط‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏فرطت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تكون‏ ...‏هكذا‏ ‏حقوق‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تفرط‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏فرطت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏متسامح، ومن‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏الخلط‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏نقع‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياتنا‏ ‏المسيحية، نخلط‏ ‏ما‏ ‏بين‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏والتساهل‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدين، لا‏ ‏تسامح‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏العقيدة‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يقولون‏ ‏كلنا‏ ‏واحد، وكلنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏التساهل، لا‏...‏انظر‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏سمي‏ ‏بالرسول‏ ‏الحبيب، والذي‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المحبة، وكل‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏عنده‏ ‏المحبة، لدرجة‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏في‏ ‏خدمته‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يصر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المحبة، انظروا‏ ‏الرسائل‏ ‏الثلاث‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏كلام‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المحبة، وهو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أبرز‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قاله‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المحبة، وصية‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏أتركها‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحبوا‏ ‏بعضكم‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏صار‏ ‏شيخا‏ ‏وكبر‏ ‏في‏ ‏السن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المحبة، يقول‏ ‏التاريخ‏ ‏إن‏ ‏المؤمنين‏ ‏ضجروا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏باستمرار‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المحبة، فقال‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏أنتم‏ ‏أتممتموها‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏أتممتم‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شئ‏, ‏هذا‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏من‏ ‏جهة‏ ‏الإيمان‏: ‏الذي‏ ‏يأتيكم‏ ‏ولايجئ‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏التعليم‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تقبلوه‏ ‏في‏ ‏البيت‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏تقولوا‏ ‏له‏ ‏سلام، لأن‏ ‏من‏ ‏يسلم‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏يشترك‏ ‏في‏ ‏أعماله‏ ‏الشريرة، كيف‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏ذلك؟ هنا‏ ‏نميز‏ ‏ما‏ ‏بين‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أوصي‏ ‏بها‏ ‏السيح‏, ‏وبين‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المسيح، وهي‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏تصادق‏ ‏شخصا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المبادئ، المسيح‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يقول‏ : ‏إن‏ ‏أعثرتك‏ ‏عينك‏ ‏فاقلعها‏ ‏وإلقها‏ ‏عنك، لأنه‏ ‏خير‏ ‏لك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تدخل‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏بعين‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏لك‏ ‏عينان‏ ‏وتذهب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جهنم‏ ‏النار، إن‏ ‏أعثرتك‏ ‏يدك‏ ‏فاقطعها‏ ‏وألقها‏ ‏عنك‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏خير‏ ‏لك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تدخل‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏برجل‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يد‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تدخل‏ ‏جهنم‏ ‏ولك‏ ‏يدان‏ ‏ورجلان‏ ‏ما‏ ‏معني‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الكلام؟‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏لك‏ ‏صديق‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أخ‏ ‏أو‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏إيا‏ ‏كان، بمثابة‏ ‏العين، غالي‏ ‏عليك‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مرشدا‏ ‏لك‏ ‏تستنير‏ ‏به‏ ‏وتقتدي‏ ‏به، إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏لك‏ ‏صديق‏ ‏بمثابة‏ ‏اليد‏ ‏تعتمد‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏بمثابة‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏تستند‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏يعثرك‏ ‏ويعطلك‏ ‏عن‏ ‏خلاص‏ ‏نفسك، لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏مستعدا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تقطع‏ ‏صلتك‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الإنسان، حرصا‏ ‏منك‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حياتك‏ ‏الأبدية، حرصا‏ ‏منك‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مستقبلك‏ ‏الأبدي، ولذلك‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏أريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏إن‏ ‏مبدأ‏ ‏المقاطعة‏ ‏للمعاشرات‏ ‏الشريرة‏ ‏مبدأ‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏مائة‏ ‏في‏ ‏المائة‏, ‏ليس‏ ‏معني‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏ننشئ‏ ‏صداقة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يختلفون‏ ‏معنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏والعقيدة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المسيح، لا‏...‏إذا‏ ‏رأيت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏خطرا‏ ‏يهددني‏ ‏ويهدد‏ ‏مصيري‏ ‏الأبدي، لازم‏ ‏أكون‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشجاعة‏ ‏بحيث‏ ‏أضع‏ ‏حدا‏ ‏لهذه‏ ‏الصداقة‏ ‏ولهذه‏ ‏المعاشرة‏ ‏وأقطع‏ ‏صلتي‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏خير‏ ‏لي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أدخل‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏الأبدية‏ ‏بعيدا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أدخل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جهنم‏ ‏النار‏ ‏ومعي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏.‏ ليس‏ ‏معني‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏يقلع‏ ‏عينه، لا‏.... ‏المسيح‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الأشخاص‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏بمثابة‏ ‏العين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏بمثابة‏ ‏اليد‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏في‏ ‏الاعتماد‏ ‏عليهم، وهذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قاله‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏المعاشرات‏ ‏الرديئة‏ ‏تفسد‏ ‏الأخلاق‏ ‏الجيدة‏ ‏ويقول‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أشياء‏ ‏حاضرة‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏مستقبلة‏ ‏تستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تفصلني‏ ‏عن‏ ‏محبة‏ ‏الله‏ ‏التي‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يسوع‏.‏
هنا‏ ‏يا‏ ‏أولادنا‏ ‏معني‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏, ‏لماذا‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏بالاستشهاد؟ لأن‏ ‏طبيعة‏ ‏مبادئ‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وحرارتها‏ ‏وقوتها‏ ‏وطهارته، هذه‏ ‏الطهارة‏ ‏تقتضي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏أشخاص‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يقبلوها‏ ‏فيقيموا‏ ‏حربا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يقبلونه، هذه‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏المقدسة، المسيح‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏المسئول‏ ‏عنه، أنا‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏فيه، لكن‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏منه، وإلا‏ ‏ضاعت‏ ‏الفضيلة‏ ‏وضاع‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏ويصبح‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏يدوس‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏المبادئ‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يغضب‏ ‏أحدا‏ ‏لا‏... ‏لا‏.... ‏هذا‏ ‏النوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏لا‏ ‏نقبله‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يقبله‏ ‏المسيح، هذا‏ ‏استسلام، إنما‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏قائما‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الحق، وفي‏ ‏موقف‏ ‏معين‏ ‏أقطع‏ ‏صلتي‏ ‏من‏ ‏دون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أخاصم‏ ‏أحد، عندما‏ ‏أجد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏خطر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أقطع‏ ‏صلتي‏ ‏به، أقطع‏ ‏علاقتي‏ ‏به، قطع‏ ‏العلاقة‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحالة‏ ‏لايعد‏ ‏تعارضا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏مبدأ‏ ‏الحب، إنما‏ ‏إنقاذا‏ ‏للإنسان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقوده‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هلاكه‏ ‏الأبدي‏. ‏


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

إكرام القديسين والشهداء فى المسيحية 

إننا حين نكرم القديسين لا نكرمهم في ذواتهم، ‏ولكننا نكرم الفضيلة فيهم، ‏إننا نكرمهم لا من أجلهم ولكن من أجل اسم المسيح الذي بذلوا حياتهم من أجله، ‏فإن كان مارمينا وإن كان غيره من القديسين المبرزين فليسوا في ذواتهم شيئ إلا أنهم خدام لسيد السادات‏. ‏إنهم لايصنعون شيئ لأجل نفوسهم وإنما عاشوا حياة فيه ضنك كثير وفيه تعب وإرهاق، ‏دخلوا من الباب الضيق واحتملوا آلام كثيرة واضطهادات متنوعة وتركوا الطريق السهل، ‏طريق الكرامة والمجد، ‏أخلوا أنفسهم من بهاء الحياة ومن زخرفه، ‏طرحوا جانب كرامة العالم والألقاب والمناصب وقنعوا بالمسيح وحده، ‏فكان نصيبهم نصيب المسيح علي الأرض. "إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم"، ‏اضطهدوا المسيح وعاش في الأرض مضطهدا، ‏ظلم وحكم عليه ظلم وهكذا كل الذين يختارون طريق المسيح يضعون في قلوبهم أنهم لايتوقعون مجدا من العالم، ‏حتي المناصب يتركونها ويطرحونها أرضا، ‏وكل الإغراءات وكل المزايا التي تعرض عليهم لكي ينكروا اسم المسيح يحتقرونها ويضعونها جانبا، ‏بل يدوسونها بأقدامهم من أجل اسم سيدهم‏.‏
اسمعوا بولس الرسول‏ يقول تبكون وتكسرون قلبي إني مستعد ليس فقط أن أربط من أجل المسيح ولكن أن أموت من أجله، ‏إن نفسي ليست ثمينة عندي، ‏حتي أتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي قبلتها من الرب يسوع نفسي ليست ثمينة عندي، هؤلاء هم الذين وضعوا رؤوسهم علي كف أيديهم، ‏من أجل الحق الذي خدموه ولول أنهم يؤمنون بالله ويؤمنون بالحياة الأخري، ‏لما كانت تكون عندهم الشجاعة التي يقومون بها علي احتقار أباطيل العالم‏. وعلي طرح المزايا والمناصب المعروضة عليهم، ‏وعلي احتمال الآلام والاضطهادات والضيقات التي يتوعدونهم بها‏.‏ إن عيونهم كانت شاخصة وقلوبهم متطلعة إلي الله الذي يرونه بقلوبهم ويحسبونه في حياتهم وفي حياة العالم، وكما قال الرسول بولس إني عالم بمن آمنت، ‏وموقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتي إلي ذلك اليوم .‏
عالم بمن آمنت، ‏سمح لنفسه بان يعترف بهذ الأمر، ‏بأنه عالم، ‏ليس هذ غرور بالعلم، وإنما نتيجة خبرته ونتيجة علاقته الوطيدة الوثيقة بيسوع المسيح، ‏وإيمانه اليقيني بالله يسوع المسيح وبقدرته و بلاهوته وبجلاله ومجده وأنه سيد الكون وحافظه، ‏ليس إيمانه ضعيف ولا رخيص ولا عن جهل ولا عن غباوة، ‏أن عالم بمن آمنت وموقن، ‏موقن وهذه أعلي درجات المعرفة أن يصل الإنسان إلي الإيقان، ‏إلي الثقة التي ليست بعدها ثقة، ‏أن موقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتي إلي ذلك اليوم‏.‏
*

*​سبب الأستشهاد فى المسيحية 
إذن الذين وضعوا نفوسهم من أجل اسم المسيح، ‏الذين استشهدوا في زمن الضيقة لم يستشهدوا يأسا من الحياة، ‏لم يستشهدوا تحت ضرورة وإنما استشهدوا لأنهم يعلمون علم اليقين من يستشهدون من أجله، ‏وأنه يستحق أن يستشهد الإنسان من أجله، ‏استشهدوا لا عن يأس ولا عن ضيق ولا عن محبة في الموت ويأس من الحياة حاشا، ‏لأن الذي عرف الله يحب الحياة، ‏ولا يكرهه، ‏لأن المسيح كم قال في الإنجيل: أن أتيت لتكون لكم حياة ولكي يكون لكم أفضل، أنا أتيت لكي تكون لكم حياة ولكي تكون لكم هذه الحياة أفضل، ‏الذين عرفوا الله يعيشون في الدنيا في سعادة روحية، ‏وفي سلام مع أنفسهم ومع الآخرين، ‏ولا يتمنون الموت يأس من الحياة ومن ضيقه، ‏إنما إذ تمنوا الموت فإنما طمعا لحياة أفضل، ‏لكن المؤمنون لايضيقون بالحياة الدنيا، ‏ولا يشعرون أبدا بأن هذه الحياة لا تستحق أن يحيا ‏الإنسان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجله، ‏إن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يحب‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يحب‏ ‏الكون‏ ‏ويحب‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏أيضا، ‏ولكنه‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يستغني‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏كلمته، ‏فالمسيحي‏ ‏الحقيقي‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قاله‏ ‏الرسول‏: ‏إن‏ ‏نفسي‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏ثمينة‏ ‏عندي، ‏حتي‏ ‏أتمم‏ ‏بفرح‏ ‏سعيي: أتمم‏ ‏بفرح‏ ‏لا بضيق‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏بألم‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏مني، ‏إنما‏ ‏أتمم‏ ‏بفرح‏ ‏سعيي، ‏فأنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏أقوم‏ ‏بواجبي‏ ‏بفرح، ‏في‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏الحاضرة‏ ‏أحيا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏فرحا‏ ‏بالرب افرحوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏كل‏ ‏حين نقول‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏لماذا؟ لأن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏من‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏يقرأون‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏يقولون‏ ‏أنهم‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏متضايقين‏ ‏من‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏ومتعبون‏ ‏وكانوا‏ ‏ينتحرون، ‏هذا‏ ‏تأويل‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الكتاب، ‏وبعض‏ ‏من‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏لحركة‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏والاستشهاد‏ ‏المسيحي، ‏يرون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏الانتحار‏!!‏ نقول‏ ‏لا‏..‏لا‏.. ‏إن‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏استشهدوا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يستشهدوا‏ ‏بصدد‏ ‏ضيقهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يأسا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحياة، ‏لأن‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏الحقيقي‏ ‏يعيش‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏سعيدا‏ ‏بعلاقته‏ ‏بالله، ‏لأن‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏قلبه‏ ‏السعادة‏ ‏ويدخل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏قلبه‏ ‏الفرح، ‏وإذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏لايعيش‏ ‏سعيدا‏ ‏نفسيا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏ففي‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يستفد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏شيئا‏.‏
يوحنا‏ ‏ذهبي‏ ‏الفم‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏أرادوا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ينفوه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خارج‏ ‏حدود‏ ‏إيبارشيته‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لهم‏: ‏إين‏ ‏تذهبوا‏ ‏بي؟ إلي‏ ‏أي‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏أذهب؟ قالوا‏: ‏إلي‏ ‏بلد‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏وبعيد‏ ‏جد، ‏إلي‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏قاحل، ‏قال‏: ‏لا يهمني‏، ‏أنا‏ ‏أسأل‏ ‏سؤالا:‏ ‏هل‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏الله؟ قالوا‏ ‏له‏: ‏الله‏ ‏موجود‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مكان، ‏قال‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏لي‏ ‏سواء، ‏أنا‏ ‏سعيد‏ ‏بربي‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏وسعيد‏ ‏به‏ ‏في‏ ‏أي‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏آخر، ‏هذا‏ ‏لا يزعجني‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏لا يقلقني‏ ‏ما دام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏معي، ‏ومادمت‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الله‏ ‏فأنا‏ ‏سعيد‏ ‏ولا يعنيني‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أكون‏ ‏فيه‏.‏ 
*

*​هذه‏ هى ‏نظرة‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الاستشهاد 
هذه‏ ‏روح‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعيش‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏غير‏ ‏متبرم‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏متضايق‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يائس‏ ‏ولا يتمني‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏الخلاص‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏الضيقة، ‏ولكنه‏ ‏يعيش‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏يحس‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏تستحق‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعيش‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجله، ‏لأنه‏ ‏يحيا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏ليستعد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏له‏ ‏هدف‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياته، ‏وله‏ ‏أمل، ‏والأمل‏ ‏واضح‏ ‏والهدف‏ ‏واضح‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏لا يتخلف‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الهدف‏ ‏الواضح‏.‏ إذن‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏استشهدوا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏استشهادهم‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ضيق‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏تبرم، ‏ولا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏رغبة‏ ‏حقيقية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذاته‏ ‏ليتخلصوا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحياة، ‏كما‏ ‏يحدث‏ ‏للإنسان‏ ‏المنتحر، ‏حاش، ‏إن‏ ‏تفسه‏ ‏ثمينة‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏ثمينة‏ ‏يسع‏ ‏لخلاص‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏ولكنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏رأي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏خلاصه‏ ‏يقتضي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقدم‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتأخر‏ ‏نفسي‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏ثمينة‏ ‏عندي‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أتمم‏ ‏بفرح‏ ‏سعيي‏ ‏والخدمة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏قبلتها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يسوع نفسه‏ ‏ثمينة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذاته، ‏ومن‏ ‏أجلها‏ ‏يسعي‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يخلص‏ ‏به، ‏ولكن‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏ثمينة‏ ‏بإزاء‏ ‏رسالته‏ ‏وبإزاء‏ ‏الهدف‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يحيا‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجله‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏متطلعا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبدية‏ ‏متطلعا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الآخرةمتطلعا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جعالة‏ ‏الله‏ ‏العلي، ‏أنا‏ ‏موقن‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏قادر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يحفظ‏ ‏وديعتي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏اليوم‏. هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.
ولذلك‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏مارمينا‏ ‏وغيره‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏يعذبون‏ ‏في‏ ‏أجسادهم‏ ‏تحرق‏ ‏أجسادهم، ‏تقطع‏ ‏أعضاؤهم‏ ‏والناس‏ ‏من‏ ‏حولهم‏ ‏يتعجبون‏ ‏لأنهم‏ ‏لا يرون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏وجوه‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏ضيق‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ألم، ‏لدرجة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نيرون‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏قال‏:‏ تبا‏ ‏لهؤلاء‏ ‏الأوغال، ‏كيف‏ ‏يقابلون‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏بالابتسامة؟!! ‏كان‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏له‏ ‏عجبا‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يقابل‏ ‏المسيحيون‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏بابتسامة، ‏لم‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏نيرون، ‏ولا يعرف‏ ‏أهل‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏السعادة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يعيش‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏السعداء‏ ‏والشهداء‏ ‏في‏ ‏بواطنهم، ‏في‏ ‏اللحظة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏عليهم‏ ‏الضربات‏ ‏والإهانات‏ ‏والشتائم، ‏هناك‏ ‏لذة‏ ‏روحية، ‏لذة‏ ‏عقلية، ‏هناك‏ ‏شخوص‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏ينسيهم‏ ‏الآلام‏ ‏التي‏ ‏من‏ ‏حولهم، ‏ويخفف‏ ‏عنهم‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏عقولهم‏ ‏مركزة‏ ‏في‏ ‏السماء، ‏لأن‏ ‏قلوبهم‏ ‏مرتفعة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏فوق، ‏لأنهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏عالم‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏لا يشعرون‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏أم‏ ‏خارج‏ ‏الجسد‏.‏
أحد‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏قيدوه‏ ‏بالسلاسل‏ ‏انحني‏ ‏يقبل‏ ‏السلاسل، ‏وهذا‏ ‏يريكم‏ ‏نظرة‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏نظرة‏ ‏سعيدة، ‏يقبل‏ ‏السلاسل‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يقيد‏ ‏بها‏ ‏كأنها‏ ‏قطع‏ ‏من‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏توضع‏ ‏في‏ ‏معصميه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏توضع‏ ‏في‏ ‏رجليه، ‏لا ينظر‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏قيود‏ ‏وسلاسل، ‏إنما‏ ‏يتطلع‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏أنعم‏ ‏بها‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏شهيد، ‏وحتي‏ ‏يترتب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إيمانه‏ ‏وصبره‏ ‏واستشهاده‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏الكثيرين‏ ‏من‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏المحيطين‏ ‏به، ‏وبهذا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏كارزا‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏سيده، ‏كارزا‏ ‏بصمته‏ ‏كارزا‏ ‏باحتماله‏ ‏وصبره‏ ‏وآلامه‏.‏
*

*​كيف‏ ‏يبرز‏ الرب ‏إيمان‏ ‏الشهداء ؟‏!! يمجدون بفضيلتهم فى الأرض والسماء
هذه‏ ‏نظرة‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الاستشهاد، ‏وهنا‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏يسأل‏ ‏ويقول‏:‏ ولماذا‏ ‏يتركهم‏ ‏الله؟ كلما‏ ‏نري‏ ‏ضيقا‏ ‏في‏ ‏المجتمع‏ ‏كلما‏ ‏نري‏ ‏ضيقا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏نقول‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏بذلك؟ لماذا‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يترك‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏يقع‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الكنيسة؟ لماذا؟ هذا‏ ‏سؤال‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏نسأله، ‏وكثيرا‏ ‏ما نسمع‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏يردده، ‏الله‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يترك، ‏إنما‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الترك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حين، ‏ليري‏ ‏الله‏ ‏ماذا‏ ‏يصنع‏ ‏الثابتون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإيمان، ‏إنه‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏ليظهر‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏المؤمنين، ‏يعطي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏ليظهر‏ ‏الصبر‏ ‏والاحتمال‏ ‏والحب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يبرز‏ ‏في‏ ‏صبر‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏استشهادهم، ‏لولا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يتركهم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حين‏ ‏ويعطي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏للمضطهدين‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضهطدوا، ‏كيف‏ ‏يبرز‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏الشهداء‏!!‏ لو‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏الله‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏لأيوب‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏الآلام، ‏هل‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏نعلم‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏بصبر‏ ‏أيوب‏!! ‏ومدي‏ ‏الصبر‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أظهره‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياته‏!! ‏لو‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الله‏ ‏تدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏لما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أعطي‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏ليظهر‏ ‏صبره‏ ‏واحتماله‏.‏
إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الأوقات‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تضطهد، ‏ولشعبه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعامل‏ ‏المعاملة‏ ‏المؤلمة‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏حبه‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏إيمانه‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏مدي‏ ‏تمسكه‏ ‏به‏.‏
الله‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏امتحن‏ ‏إبراهيم‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏قدم‏ ‏ابنك‏ ‏اسحق‏ ‏ذبيحة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الجبال‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أعلمك‏ ‏به، ‏وقام‏ ‏إبراهيم‏ ‏مبكرا‏ ‏وأسرج‏ ‏دابته، ‏ومشي‏ ‏الطريق‏ ‏الطويل‏ ‏وصعد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الجبل‏ ‏العالي، ‏وصنع‏ ‏مذبحا‏ ‏ورتب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المذبح‏ ‏الحطب‏ ‏وربط‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏اسحق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المذبح‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الطريق‏ ‏الطويل‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏عاناه‏ ‏إبراهيم، ‏وعاناه‏ ‏معه‏ ‏اسحق، ‏هل‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الله‏ ‏غافلا؟ كان‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يري، ‏ولكن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏تركه‏ ‏ليظهر‏ ‏إبراهيم‏ ‏إيمانه، ‏وليظهر‏ ‏إسحق‏ ‏طاعته‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏اللحظة‏ ‏المناسبة‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏ ‏ارفع‏ ‏يدك‏ ‏إني‏ ‏علمت‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تمنع‏ ‏ابنك‏ ‏وحيدك‏ ‏إسحق‏ ‏عني‏ ‏لذلك‏ ‏بالبركة‏ ‏أباركك‏ ‏وبالكثرة‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏نسلك‏ ‏فلا‏ ‏تظنوا‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏يترك‏ ‏الشدائد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كنيسته، ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏غافل‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏تخلي‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏أبد، ‏إنما‏ ‏هي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏من‏ ‏قبله‏ ‏تعالي‏ ‏يتيحها‏ ‏ليظهر‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏المؤمنين‏ ‏ويظهر‏ ‏صبرهم‏ ‏وتظهر‏ ‏محبتهم‏ ‏ويظهر‏ ‏مدي‏ ‏استمساكهم‏ ‏وبهذا‏ ‏يستحقون‏ ‏المكافأة‏ ‏ويستحقون‏ ‏الجزاء‏ ‏الأخروي‏ ‏وبهذا‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏يضربون‏ ‏للناس‏ ‏من‏ ‏بعدهم‏ ‏المثل‏ ‏والقدوة‏ ‏والعبرة، ‏ليتعلم‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏من‏ ‏ورائهم‏ ‏ويعرفوا‏ ‏مدي‏ ‏محبة‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏لله، ‏ثم‏ ‏يتمثلون‏ ‏بهم‏ ‏ويقتدون‏ ‏بهم‏ ‏ويحتذون‏ ‏بهم، ‏وهكذا‏ ‏صار‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏وصار‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏مجيدا‏ ‏عظيم، ‏نعتز‏ ‏به‏ ‏ونفخر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏احتملوا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وصبروا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجله، ‏وأبرزوا‏ ‏إيمانهم‏ ‏به‏ ‏فيكون‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏الأبناء‏ ‏فخر‏ ‏بهؤلاء‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏فخر‏ ‏البنين‏ ‏آباؤهم، ‏ونحن‏ ‏فخرنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏جيلنا‏ ‏بالآباء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏سبقونا‏ ‏والذين‏ ‏أظهروا‏ ‏صبرا‏ ‏واحتمالا‏.‏
إن‏ ‏مارمينا‏ ‏العجايبي‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏كان‏ ‏شابا‏ ‏صغيرا‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏استشهد‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏يتعدي‏ ‏الثالثة‏ ‏والعشرين‏ ‏من‏ ‏عمره‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ربما‏ ‏أقل، ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏السن‏ ‏المبكرة‏ ‏وبعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صار‏ ‏مار مينا‏ ‏واليا‏ ‏وحاكما‏ ‏حل‏ ‏محل‏ ‏أبيه، ‏لكنه‏ ‏لما‏ ‏رأي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏مضطهد، ‏وأن‏ ‏دقلديانوس‏ ‏قد‏ ‏كفر‏ ‏بالمسيح، ‏وأنه‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضطهد‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يؤمن‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏المسيح، ‏لم‏ ‏يقبل‏ ‏مارمينا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏وإل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يبقي‏ ‏هكذا‏ ‏مخفيا‏ ‏نفسه، ‏ولايعلم‏ ‏الإمبراطور‏ ‏بأمره، ‏فأراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعلن‏ ‏إيمانه‏ ‏بالمسيح‏ ‏وينادي‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏مسيحي، ‏ولاينكر‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏سيده‏ ‏ولايختبيء‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏إغراء‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏حاكم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏وال، ‏ولا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏بقبول‏ ‏الإغراءات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏عرضها‏ ‏الإمبراطور‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏ينكر‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏فرفضها‏ ‏جميع، ‏طرحها‏ ‏أرض، ‏احتقرها‏ ‏بأباطيل‏ ‏العالم، ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏لهذه‏ ‏المراكز‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏المناصب‏ ‏إغراء‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏جمال‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏لذة‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏له، ‏لأنه‏ ‏في‏ ‏باطنة‏ ‏عابد‏ ‏لربه‏ ‏عابد‏ ‏لسيده‏ ‏ويعلم‏ ‏كرامته، ‏لذلك‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏مارمين، ‏أبي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الإغراءات‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏المناصب‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏الوعود‏ ‏التي‏ ‏وعد‏ ‏بها‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ينكر‏ ‏المسيح، ‏أبي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏وذهب‏ ‏متعبدا‏ ‏وطرح‏ ‏ملابس‏ ‏الجندية‏ ‏ليعلن‏ ‏تمرده‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإمبراطور، ‏وليعلن‏ ‏تبعيته‏ ‏لملك‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح، ‏ولابد‏ ‏له‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يدفع‏ ‏الثمن، ‏ودفع‏ ‏الثمن‏ ‏غاليا‏ ‏من‏ ‏دمه، ‏ولكن‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏ثمينة‏ ‏عنده‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يتمم‏ ‏بفرح‏ ‏سعيه‏ ‏والخدمة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏قبلها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يسوع‏.‏
هذا‏ ‏الشاب‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏أمامنا‏ ‏مثلا‏ ‏للشباب، ‏يقف‏ ‏صامتا‏ ‏معلما‏ ‏بصمته‏ ‏وبعمله، ‏يقف‏ ‏ليدين‏ ‏أصحاب‏ ‏المراكز‏ ‏والمناصب‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يبيعون‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏منصب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏كرامة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ليتفادوا‏ ‏اضطهادات‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏عليهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏المسيح، ‏هذا‏ ‏الشاب‏ ‏الصغير‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏ليدين‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تحدثه‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏ينكر‏ ‏سيده‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يتنكر‏ ‏له، ‏أو‏ ‏يجبن‏ ‏لسبب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏لآخر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعلن‏ ‏تبعيته‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏نصراني، ‏نحن‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيامنا‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏المقبلة‏ ‏نحتاج‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏طراز‏ ‏مارمينا‏ ‏وإلي‏ ‏طراز‏ ‏الشهداء، ‏أيام‏ ‏ستأتي‏ ‏يمتحن‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏إيماننا‏ ‏بالمسيح‏.‏نحن‏ ‏مقبلون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏زمن، ‏نحن‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏الأخيرة، ‏وهناك‏ ‏وسائط‏ ‏ووسائل‏ ‏متنوعة‏ ‏يتحدون‏ ‏بها‏ ‏المسيح، ‏المسيح‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏في‏ ‏مركز‏ ‏التحدي‏ ‏بصور‏ ‏مختلفة‏ ‏سواء‏ ‏كنتم‏ ‏تشعرون‏ ‏أو‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تشعرون، ‏الشيطان‏ ‏يسخر‏ ‏كل‏ ‏قواته‏ ‏وسوف‏ ‏تتفاقم‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الشدائد‏ ‏لتحدي‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏في‏ ‏مجيئه‏ ‏الثاني‏.‏
فأنتم‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏أيها‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏أمامكم‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏لتتنبهو، ‏ولتعلموا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏سيمتحن‏ ‏إيمانكم‏ ‏ويمتحن‏ ‏صبركم‏ ‏وستمتحن‏ ‏محبتكم‏ ‏لربكم‏ ‏وتبعيتكم‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏الإله‏.‏اتخذوا‏ ‏من‏ ‏مارمينا، ‏ولنتخذ‏ ‏من‏ ‏سائر‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏قبلوا‏ ‏التحدي، ‏ولو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏سعادتهم‏ ‏المادية، ‏ولو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المناصب‏ ‏والمراكز‏ ‏والمال‏ ‏والكرامة‏ ‏البشرية‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏احتملو، ‏والمسيح‏ ‏لاينسي‏ ‏تعبكم، ‏ليس‏ ‏بظالم، ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنكره‏ ‏سينكره‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏في‏ ‏مجيئه‏ ‏الثاني، ‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يعترف‏ ‏به‏ ‏سيعترف‏ ‏به‏ ‏في‏ ‏مجيئه‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏ليدين‏ ‏الأحياء‏ ‏والأموات‏.‏
نعمة‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏تشملنا‏ ‏جميعا‏ ‏وله‏ ‏الإكرام‏ ‏والمجد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبد‏ ‏آمين‏.‏



مقالة بعنوان " نظرة القديسين إلي الاستشهاد " للمتنيح الأنب غريغوريوس 
عن عظة ألقيت صباح الأحد 23 نوفمبر 1979‏م نشرت فى جريدة وطنى بتاريخ الأحد 13/8/2006م السنة 48 العدد 2329​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

عصر الأستشهاد إمتحان للإيمان

عندما‏ ‏تعيد‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏بأعياد‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏تقدم‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏نماذج‏ ‏للبطولة‏ ‏وللصبر، وللثبات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏ولمحبة‏ ‏المسيح، والارتباط‏ ‏بالإيمان‏ ‏به‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏التفريط‏ ‏في‏ ‏العقيدة‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏التزعزع، إننا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏نحتفل‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏لأعياد‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏ميلاد‏ ‏لهم، إنما‏ ‏نحتفل‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏استشهاد، والكنيسة‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏تريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تضع‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏أنظار‏ ‏شعبها‏ ‏بطولة‏ ‏وقداسة‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏وتقدم‏ ‏نماذج‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏الثابت‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المتزعزع، وحتي‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏باستمرار‏ ‏أمثال‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأعياد‏ ‏حافزا‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نكون‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏ثابتين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إيمانن، إذا‏ ‏تعرضت‏ ‏حياتنا‏ ‏لنوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الضيق‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الألم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الاضطهاد، فنتخذ‏ ‏من‏ ‏صبر‏ ‏آبائنا‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏ثباتهم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏نموذجا‏ ‏وأمثولة‏ ‏ومثلا‏ ‏أعلي، حتي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ننسي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الدرس‏ ‏في‏ ‏خضم‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏متاعبه، حتي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ننسي‏ ‏أنفسنا‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏اظلمت‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏وضاقت‏ ‏واستحكمت‏ ‏حلقاته، من‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏لآخر‏ ‏تقدم‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أمثال‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأعياد‏ ‏سيرة‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏الأبطال‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏سبقونا‏ ‏لنتعلم‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏فترنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏لحظة‏ ‏من‏ ‏اللحظات، أو‏ ‏ضعفنا‏ ‏وضعف‏ ‏إيماننا‏ ‏وخارت‏ ‏قوانا‏ ‏نعود‏ ‏فنتشجع‏ ‏ونتقوي‏ ‏فنثبت‏.‏
في‏ ‏أيامنا‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏نسمع‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏أصوات‏ ‏من‏ ‏شعبن، لماذا‏ ‏الله‏ ‏تركنا‏ ‏لماذا؟‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏بالضيقات‏ ‏لن، أمثال‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأسئلة‏ ‏وعتاب‏ ‏مستمر‏ ‏نعتب‏ ‏به‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الله، كأن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏هو‏ ‏المخطئ، ونسوا‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏نمتحن‏ ‏أحيان، وفي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الامتحان‏ ‏نثبت‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏حقا‏ ‏بالحقيقة‏ ‏مؤمنين‏ ‏وإلا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تبعيتنا‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏تبعية‏ ‏سطحية، لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏من‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏امتحان، والامتحان‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏عنا‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏يرقب‏ ‏من‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏ليري‏ ‏ماذا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏من‏ ‏صبر‏ ‏واحتمال، ماذا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏من‏ ‏أمانة، كن‏ ‏أمينا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الممات‏ ‏فأعطيك‏ ‏إكليل‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمنح‏ ‏الإكليل‏ ‏عبث، ولا‏ ‏يمنح‏ ‏بغير‏ ‏ثمن، لا‏ ‏يمنح‏ ‏مجان، كن‏ ‏أمينا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الممات‏ ‏أعطيك‏ ‏إكليل‏ ‏الحياة‏.‏
إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏صبر، إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏إيمان، إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏احتمال‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏جديرا‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏ينال‏ ‏الجزاء، إنما‏ ‏الديانة‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏رخيصة، إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تبعيتنا‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏سطحية، فكيف‏ ‏ننال‏ ‏الجزاء‏ ‏وأين‏ ‏ومتي‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏الاحتمال‏ ‏والإيمان؟‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏نحبه‏ ‏نحتمل‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجله‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏الحب، إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏حبا‏ ‏صادق، إنما‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏صادقا‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏امتحن، ففي‏ ‏الامتحان‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏عنصر‏ ‏الإنسان، عندما‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏قطعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏المعدن، ونريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نعرف‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏ذهبا‏ ‏حقيقيا‏ ‏أم‏ ‏ذهبا‏ ‏مزيف، يوجد‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يسموه‏ ‏المحك‏ ‏نحك‏ ‏به‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏القطعة‏ ‏الذهبية، بهذا‏ ‏المحك‏ ‏يتبين‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏حقا‏ ‏قطعة‏ ‏ذهبية‏ ‏حقيقية‏ ‏من‏ ‏عنصر‏ ‏الذهب‏ ‏النقي‏ ‏أم‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مزيفة‏.‏
التجارب‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تحيط‏ ‏بالكنيسة، الآلام‏ ‏والاضطهاد‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏به‏ ‏يفرز‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏الصادقين‏ ‏من‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏الكاذبين، ليعرف‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏حقا‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يتبعون‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يتبعونه‏ ‏من‏ ‏قلوبهم، أم‏ ‏أنهم‏ ‏يتبعونه‏ ‏ظاهري، ومرة‏ ‏قال‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لبعض‏ ‏أتباعه‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏تجمهروا‏ ‏عليه، قال‏ ‏لهم: أنتم‏ ‏تتبعونني‏ ‏لا‏ ‏لأنكم‏ ‏رأيتم‏ ‏آيات‏ ‏فآمنتم، بل‏ ‏لأنكم‏ ‏أكلتم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الخبز‏ ‏فشبعتم‏ (‏إنجيل يوحنا ‏6:2),‏هذا‏ ‏تقرير‏ ‏مر، تقرير‏ ‏مؤلم‏ ‏من‏ ‏رب‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح، صدم‏ ‏به‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يتبعونه، جماعات‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏يتجمهرون‏ ‏من‏ ‏حوله، ويقولون‏ ‏له‏ ‏لقد‏ ‏أتينا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أماكن‏ ‏بعيدة، كأنهم‏ ‏يريدون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يظهروا‏ ‏محبتهم‏ ‏له، لكنه‏ ‏عرف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أكثرهم‏ ‏يتبعونه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏وإنما‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏ينتفعوا‏ ‏من‏ ‏ورائه‏ ‏بمعجزة‏ ‏يصنعها‏ ‏معهم‏ ‏فيؤمنون، أو‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يقدم‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏مائدة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الطعام‏ ‏فيأكلون‏. ‏قال‏ ‏لهم: أنتم‏ ‏تتبعونني‏ ‏لا‏ ‏لأنكم‏ ‏رأيتم‏ ‏آيات‏ ‏فآمنتم‏ ‏بل‏ ‏لأنكم‏ ‏أكلتم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الخبز‏ ‏فشبعتم‏.‏
فديانتنا‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏من‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏لآخر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تخضع‏ ‏لمحك‏ ‏والمحك‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏التجربة‏.‏
جزي‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الشدائد‏ ‏كل‏ ‏خير‏ ‏عرفت‏ ‏بها‏ ‏صديقي‏ ‏من‏ ‏عدوي، لولا‏ ‏التجارب‏ ‏لما‏ ‏عرف‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يصادقه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏أو‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يصادقه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏منفعة‏. ‏ونحن‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نتبع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لأننا‏ ‏ننتفع‏ ‏من‏ ‏ورائه، فهنا‏ ‏التجربة‏ ‏تجعله‏ ‏يترك‏ ‏المسيح، فمن‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏لآخر‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏للشيطان‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يهز‏ ‏الكنيسة، والمسيح‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يخاف‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الهزة‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏أقوي‏ ‏منه، وهو‏ ‏يعلم‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏في‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الضامن‏ ‏لسلامة‏ ‏الكنيسة، قال: أبواب‏ ‏الجحيم‏ ‏لن‏ ‏تقوي‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏الضامن‏, ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الصخرة‏ ‏أبني‏ ‏كنيستي‏ ‏كنيسته‏ ‏مبنية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏صخرة‏ ‏والصخرة‏ ‏هو‏ ‏المسيح، لأنه‏ ‏من‏ ‏هو‏ ‏صخرة‏ ‏غير‏ ‏إلهنا، فلا‏ ‏خوف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الكنيسة، لكن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الهزة‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏لصالحه، هل‏ ‏تعلمون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأشجار‏ ‏الكبيرة‏ ‏النخل‏ ‏مثلا‏ ‏تنزل‏ ‏جذورها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أعماق‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الأحيان‏ ‏تبلغ‏ ‏الجذور‏ ‏في‏ ‏النخلة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ضعف‏ ‏طول‏ ‏النخلة، حينما‏ ‏تهزها‏ ‏الأعاصير‏ ‏والرياح‏ ‏الشديدة‏ ‏يبدو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏تهتز‏ ‏هزا‏ ‏عنيفا‏ ‏كأنها‏ ‏تنكسر، وطبعا‏ ‏يترتب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏تسقط، كما‏ ‏نلاحظ‏ ‏في‏ ‏فصل‏ ‏الخريف‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏تسقط، لكنها‏ ‏عادة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏الضعيفة، سقوطها‏ ‏مؤلم‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏خسارة‏ ‏ولأنه‏ ‏يلوث‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏فتتسخ‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏الساقطة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض، لكن‏ ‏المحصلة‏ ‏النهائية‏ ‏أن‏ ‏سقوط‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء، يعطي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏للبراعم‏ ‏الجديدة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تنبت‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏أوراقا‏ ‏خضراء‏ ‏جديدة، لولا‏ ‏سقوط‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏الضعيفة‏ ‏لما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏لأوراق‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏خضراء‏ ‏زاهرة‏ ‏تنبت‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشجرة‏.‏
فكأن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الهزة‏ ‏العنيفة‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏سقوط، لكن‏ ‏في‏ ‏المحصلة‏ ‏النهائية‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الهزة‏ ‏مفيدة‏ ‏للشجرة‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏تنقيه، تنقيها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏الضعيفة‏ ‏وتعطي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏لأوراق‏ ‏جديدة، الكنيسة‏ ‏تتجدد، الاضطهاد‏ ‏والآلام‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تزيل‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏أبد، بل‏ ‏الاضطهادات‏ ‏والآلام‏ ‏والاستشهاد‏ ‏وما‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏من‏ ‏ظروف‏ ‏الآلام‏ ‏إنها‏ ‏تشد‏ ‏عود‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏وتطهره، تطهرها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأعضاء‏ ‏الضعيفة، وتعطي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏يتجدد‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏عناصر‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏جديدة، لم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏موجودة‏ ‏يولدها‏ ‏الاضطهاد، وهكذا‏ ‏سري‏ ‏بين‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏في‏ ‏كافة‏ ‏العصور‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏يقول: إن‏ ‏دماء‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏بذار‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏احفظوا‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الجملة‏ ‏دماء‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏بذار‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏ماذا‏ ‏تعني‏ ‏دماء‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏بذار‏ ‏الإيمان؟‏ ‏البذار‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يخرج‏ ‏منه‏ ‏بقول‏ ‏كثيرة، انظروا‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يحول‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الشر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خير‏ ‏ويجعل‏ ‏الآلام‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏يقوي‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏ويزداد‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏ويعظم‏ ‏الإيمان‏. هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.
بعض‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏يتعذبون، والناس‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏يرون‏ ‏الاستبسال‏ ‏والشجاعة‏ ‏والقوة‏ ‏والصبر‏ ‏والاحتمال‏ ‏والأمانة‏ ‏والثبات‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏التزعزع، كانوا‏ ‏يقولون‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏وما‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏وكانوا‏ ‏ينضمون‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المسيح، وكان‏ ‏كثيرون‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏يتعرضون‏ ‏للاستشهاد، ألوف‏ ‏وعشرات‏ ‏الألوف‏ ‏ولدوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏الاضطهاد، لم‏ ‏يكونوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏أول، إنما‏ ‏ثبات‏ ‏المؤمنين‏ ‏كان‏ ‏سببا‏ ‏في‏ ‏كسب‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏العدد‏ ‏الضخم‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏استشهاد‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الأمير‏ ‏تادرس‏ ‏أو‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الشهداء، كانت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المناظر‏ ‏سببا‏ ‏في‏ ‏إثارة‏ ‏روح‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏في‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المؤمنين، وبهذا‏ ‏عاشت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏أبد، فترات‏ ‏الضعف‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏ظن‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏ضعف‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الفترات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏سر‏ ‏القوة، لأنها‏ ‏كما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏تعاني‏ ‏المخاض‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تلد‏ ‏الطفل، هكذا‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏مخاضها‏ ‏تلد‏ ‏أولاد، إذا‏ ‏مرحبا‏ ‏بالاضطهاد‏ ‏وبالآلام، إنها‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏لإثبات‏ ‏إيماننا‏ ‏بالمسيح، فرصة‏ ‏لإثبات‏ ‏أمانتنا‏ ‏له، وثباتنا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عقيدتن، وهنا‏ ‏يبدو‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏ثمينا‏ ‏غالي، الشئ‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تدفع‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏ثمنا‏ ‏غاليا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏غاليا‏ ‏عليك، إنما‏ ‏الأشياء‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تأتي‏ ‏لك‏ ‏رخيصة‏ ‏تبقي‏ ‏رخيصة‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏لها‏ ‏قيمة، المثل‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قاله‏ ‏سيدنا‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح، قال: يشبه‏ ‏ملكوت‏ ‏السموات‏ ‏لؤلؤة‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏الثمن، فباع‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يملك‏ ‏واشتري‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏اللؤلؤة، لابد‏ ‏من‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏الشراء‏ ‏والبيع، لكن‏ ‏ماذا‏ ‏تشتري‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏ثمين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏لا‏ ‏معني‏ ‏له، إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏لؤلؤة‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏الثمن‏ ‏والإنسان‏ ‏باع‏ ‏أشياء‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يشتري‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏اللؤلؤة‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الكسبان، صحيح‏ ‏خسر‏ ‏أشياء‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏كسب‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏مما‏ ‏خسر‏.‏
هكذا‏ ‏ملكوت‏ ‏السموات‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تشتريه‏ ‏بثمن‏ ‏غال‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏ملكوت‏ ‏السموات‏ ‏غاليا‏ ‏عليك‏ ‏أيضا‏.‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تدفع‏ ‏الثمن، لا‏ ‏تستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تأخذه‏ ‏بالرخيص، إن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يرضي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يبيع‏ ‏لك‏ ‏الملكوت‏ ‏بغير‏ ‏ثمن، والثمن‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الثبات‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الاستمساك‏ ‏بمبادئ‏ ‏المسيح، هو‏ ‏تطبيق‏ ‏مبادئ‏ ‏الإنجيل، والاحتمال‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجلها‏ ‏وحينئذ‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الجزاء‏ ‏المبارك، لا‏ ‏يكلل‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏إن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يجاهد، احفظوا‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العبارة‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكلل‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏إن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يجاهد‏ ‏جهادا‏ ‏قانونيا‏ ‏إكليل‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تأخذه‏ ‏بالرخيص، لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تدفع‏ ‏الثمن‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏تشتري‏ ‏الإكليل، له‏ ‏ثمن‏ ‏وثمنه‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الجهاد‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏غالي‏ ‏عليك، أثبت‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏تستحقه، إنما‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏تعب‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجله‏ ‏فكيف‏ ‏تستحق‏ ‏الإكليل، هناك‏ ‏مبدأ‏ ‏من‏ ‏المبادئ‏ ‏المقررة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏كل‏ ‏سيأخذ‏ ‏أجرته‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏تعبه‏ ‏التعب‏ ‏هو‏ ‏المقياس، هو‏ ‏المقياس‏ ‏في‏ ‏التفاوت‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجزاء، القديسون‏ ‏ليسوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏درجة‏ ‏واحدة، نجم‏ ‏يمتاز‏ ‏عن‏ ‏نجم‏ ‏في‏ ‏المجد، هناك‏ ‏نجم‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏لامعا‏ ‏جد، هذا‏ ‏البريق‏ ‏اللامع‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الفرق‏ ‏في‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏يجذب‏ ‏الانتباه، لكن‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏كل‏ ‏النجوم‏ ‏في‏ ‏لمعان‏ ‏واحد، ليس‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الأبرار‏ ‏في‏ ‏درجة‏ ‏واحدة، هناك‏ ‏تفاوت‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجزاء‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏عادل‏ ‏ويقول‏ ‏أجازي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏عمله، لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏تفاوت‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجزاء‏ ‏وبالتالي‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏تفاوت‏ ‏في‏ ‏العقاب، لأن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏عادل‏.‏فكل‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏سيأخذ‏ ‏أجرته‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏تعبه‏.‏
من‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏الآلام‏ ‏والاضطهادات‏ ‏يفرح‏ ‏بها‏ ‏القديسون‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏هي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تتحول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لآلئ‏ ‏في‏ ‏إكليلهم‏.‏
اللآلئ‏ ‏في‏ ‏إكليل‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏تتكون؟‏ ‏بالألم‏ ‏والجروح‏ ‏والتعب، إذن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏نحزن‏ ‏من‏ ‏التعب‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏المسيح، ونترك‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏الضعيف‏ ‏الرخيص‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يخرج‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفواهنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏لآخر‏ ‏ونقول‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏سمح؟‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏يقولونه‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏في‏ ‏فترات‏ ‏الضعف‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أصبحنا‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏نتضايق‏ ‏من‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏الألم، كان‏ ‏آباؤنا‏ ‏يعتبرون‏ ‏الألم‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏إظهار‏ ‏إيمانهم‏ ‏وتمسكهم‏ ‏به‏.‏لا‏ ‏تظنوا‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏تخلي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الكنيسة، الله‏ ‏يرقب‏ ‏ليري‏ ‏الصابرين، كلنا‏ ‏نقول: صبر‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏صبر‏ ‏أيوب، المسيحيون‏ ‏واليهود‏ ‏والمسلمون، العالم‏ ‏كله‏ ‏يقول: صبر‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏لماذا؟‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏صبر‏ ‏سبع‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏آلام‏ ‏متوالية، ونجح‏ ‏أخيرا‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يتزعزع‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏ثبت، لو‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏انهار‏ ‏من‏ ‏أول‏ ‏تجربة‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يحدث‏ ‏لن، كان‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏اختفي‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الزمن‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏غيره، لكن‏ ‏ثباته‏ ‏جعل‏ ‏أيوب‏ ‏نموذجا‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏الأجيال‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصبر‏ ‏والاحتمال‏ ‏وطول‏ ‏البال‏.‏
هكذا‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏نفتخر‏ ‏بهم‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏هم‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏تألموا، أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏غيرهم، لماذا‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏يسمونه‏ ‏أمير‏ ‏الشهداء، المسيح‏ ‏في‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏ظهوراته‏ ‏وتجلياته‏ ‏له‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له: لم‏ ‏يقم‏ ‏من‏ ‏بين‏ ‏المولودين‏ ‏من‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏من‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏من‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يقم‏ ‏من‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏من‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏منك‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏مارجرجس، لأنه‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏تعذب، سبع‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏متواصلة‏ ‏بكافة‏ ‏صنوف‏ ‏العذاب، لو‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قال‏ ‏أين‏ ‏ربنا؟‏ ‏والله‏ ‏تركني، وهذا‏ ‏الكلام‏... ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏مارجرجس، ولم‏ ‏يخرج‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏أبطال‏ ‏الإيمان، ولذلك‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس: لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏بينكم‏ ‏بدع‏ ‏ليكونوا‏ ‏المزكون‏ ‏ظاهرين، من‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏نفتخر‏ ‏بهم‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏ونعيش‏ ‏علي‏ ‏سمعتهم‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏سيرتهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏هم؟‏ ‏هم‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏احتملوا‏ ‏والذين‏ ‏صبروا، إذن‏ ‏انتظار‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏تدخله‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الكنيسة، أو‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏تخلي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الكنيسة، أو‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏ضعيف، لا‏...‏هو‏ ‏واقف‏ ‏يرقب‏ ‏ليري‏ ‏الصبر‏. ‏ليري‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏ثابتين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏أو‏ ‏لا‏...‏فالضيقات، والآلام‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏ليبرز‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏صبر‏ ‏الصابرين، ويبدو‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏وبهذا‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏نكسب‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏مما‏ ‏نكسب‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏الضعف‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏الرخاوة، العود‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏أحرق‏ ‏تخرج‏ ‏منه‏ ‏الرائحة‏ ‏الجميلة، فبدون‏ ‏الحرق‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تخرج‏ ‏منه‏ ‏الرائحة‏ ‏الجميلة‏.‏
الرائحة‏ ‏الجميلة‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏تخرج‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏ضيقات‏ ‏ويكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏حرق‏ ‏وضغوط‏ ‏عليهم، فإذا‏ ‏ثبتوا‏ ‏خرجت‏ ‏رائحتهم‏ ‏ذكية‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وأمام‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏وللأجيال‏ ‏وللتاريخ‏.‏
كنيستنا‏ ‏سميت‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏لماذا؟‏ ‏كنيستنا‏ ‏تفتخر‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏كله‏ ‏صدرت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏عددا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏بقدر‏ ‏ما‏ ‏صدرت‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏مصر‏.‏هذا‏ ‏فخرها‏ ‏ولذلك‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏نسبيا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏مما‏ ‏فينا‏ ‏من‏ ‏ضعف‏ ‏ما زالت‏ ‏عندنا‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏قد‏ ‏نكون‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏نستحقها‏.‏
ورثنا‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏عن‏ ‏آباء‏ ‏صدق‏ ‏أسأنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏ديارهم‏ ‏الصنيع إذا‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏التليد‏ ‏توارثته‏ ‏بناة‏ ‏السوء‏ ‏أوشك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضيع​إنما‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏نعيش‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏فهذه‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏آبائنا‏ ‏الصامدين‏ ‏الأقوياء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏صمدوا‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الآلام، فعبدوا‏ ‏أمامنا‏ ‏الطريق‏ ‏وهيأوا‏ ‏أمامنا‏ ‏السبيل‏ ‏فدخلنا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تعبهم، آخرون‏ ‏تعبوا‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وأنتم‏ ‏دخلتم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تعبهم‏.‏
إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏وبركة‏ ‏لشعبنا‏ ‏فهي‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏صمدوا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏وثبتوا‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يتزعزعوا‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏تخر‏ ‏قواهم، وتركوا‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏أمثلة‏ ‏للبطولة‏ ‏والشجاعة، فإذا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏نكن‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏صامدين‏ ‏نكون‏ ‏قد‏ ‏جلبنا‏ ‏العار‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كنيستنا‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏آبائنا‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏أجدادنا‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏تاريخنا‏.‏
مقالة للمتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس - عظة‏ ‏ألقيت‏ ‏صباح‏ ‏الأحد‏ 5 ‏يوليو‏ .1982
نشرت فى جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 3/9/2006 م السنة 48 العدد 2332 بعنوان : " عصر‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏امتحان‏ ‏للإيمان "​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

الشهادة و الاستشهاد
‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏لغويا‏:‏
يقال‏ ‏في‏ ‏اللغة‏ ‏العربية‏ ‏استشهد‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏قتل‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏الله‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏المعني‏ ‏الاصطلاحي، لكن‏ ‏المعني‏ ‏الاشتقاقي‏ ‏لكلمة‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏مشتق‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشهادة، فاستشهد‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏سئل‏ ‏للشهادة، أو‏ ‏طلب‏ ‏للشهادة، والشهادة‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏الشهادة‏ ‏للإيمان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يدين‏ ‏به‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏ويزود‏ ‏عنه، هناك‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏يقرؤها‏ ‏استشهد، لكنها‏ ‏استشهد‏. ‏استشهد‏ ‏فلان‏ ‏أي‏ ‏طلب‏ ‏للشهادة، فشهد‏ ‏للإيمان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يؤمن‏ ‏به‏.‏
وشهداؤنا‏ ‏سئلوا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏إيمانهم‏ ‏فجهروا‏ ‏به، وأعلنوه‏ ‏في‏ ‏قوة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏جرأة، وكانت‏ ‏شهادتهم‏ ‏كرازة‏ ‏للحكام، ولمن‏ ‏سمعوا‏ ‏شهادتهم، وكثيرا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏ربحت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الشهادة‏ ‏لملكوت‏ ‏السموات‏ ‏جموعا‏ ‏آمنوا‏ ‏بالمسيح، كان‏ ‏يترتب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الشهادة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏أناسا‏ ‏غير‏ ‏مؤمنين‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏يسمعون‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الشهادة‏ ‏يؤمنوا‏ ‏بالمسيح، وأيضا‏ ‏يطلبون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يموتوا‏ ‏شهداء‏, ‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏معني‏ ‏الاستشهاد، أن‏ ‏يشهد‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏للحق‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يؤمن‏ ‏به‏. ‏ويدعو‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يؤمنون، شهادة‏ ‏حق‏ ‏في‏ ‏إخلاص‏ ‏للحق‏ ‏وحب‏ ‏للحق، شهادة‏ ‏صدق‏ ‏من‏ ‏قلب‏ ‏طاهر‏ ‏مستند‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏ذاته، وهو‏ ‏شهادة‏ ‏لشرف‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعتنقه‏ ‏في‏ ‏فخر‏ ‏واعتزاز‏, ‏فقد‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏فخورين‏ ‏بدينهم‏ ‏وبتبعيتهم‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ,‏ولم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏عندهم‏ ‏عارا‏ ‏وإنما‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏عزة‏ ‏وفخار، رسموه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏وجوههم‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏أيديهم‏.‏
وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أساس‏ ‏دق‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اليد، وهي‏ ‏معروفة‏ ‏عندنا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏الدق‏ ‏بالإبرة‏ ‏وبنوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الخضرة‏ ‏ليبقي‏ ‏في‏ ‏اليد‏ ‏ولا يمحي، لكن‏ ‏أساسه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏عصور‏ ‏الاستشهاد، من‏ ‏حب‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏للاستشهاد، الآباء‏ ‏والأمهات‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏يخافوا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أطفالهم‏ ‏الصغار‏ ‏غير‏ ‏القادرين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتكلموا، فلو‏ ‏فرضنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏قتلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏المسيح‏, ‏وتركا‏ ‏ابنهما‏ ‏الطفل، فخوفا‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏مستقبله‏ ‏فيدقوا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يد‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏رضيعا‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏الصليب، حتي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏فلو‏ ‏أوتي‏ ‏به‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الحاكم‏ ‏فهذه‏ ‏العلامة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يده‏ ‏تنطق‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏مسيحي‏. ‏ولو‏ ‏فرضنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏ماتوا‏ ‏والطفل‏ ‏بقي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحياة، فعندما‏ ‏يكبر‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أصله‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏من‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏التي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يده، وذلك‏ ‏من‏ ‏اعتزازهم‏ ‏وخوفهم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ابنهم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ابنتهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏تحسب‏ ‏غير‏ ‏مسيحية، يكونوا‏ ‏فرحانين‏ ‏ومبسوطين‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أطفالهم‏ ‏يقتلوا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏المسيح، لكي‏ ‏يضمنوا‏ ‏مستقبلهم‏ ‏الأبدي، ولو‏ ‏فرضنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏ماتوا‏ ‏فيكون‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏لو‏ ‏ترك‏ ‏حيا‏ ‏يعلم‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏من‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏الصليب، وهي‏ ‏الأثر‏ ‏الباقي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يذكره‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏مسيحي، وأنه‏ ‏تعمد‏ ‏بالمسيح‏ ‏وأصبح‏ ‏في‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المسيحيين‏.‏
والاستشهاد‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏وفاء‏ ‏بالمعروف، لأن‏ ‏إنكار‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏خيانة، والاعتراف‏ ‏به‏ ‏وفاء‏ ‏بحبه‏ ‏وتقدير‏ ‏لحبه‏ ‏وتكريم‏ ‏لدينه، نذكر‏ ‏كلمات‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏من‏ ‏اعترف‏ ‏بي‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏أعترف‏ ‏به‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏ملائكة‏ ‏السماء، ومن‏ ‏أنكرني‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏أنكره‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏ملائكة‏ ‏الله‏.‏
فالاستشهاد‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏اعتراف‏ ‏لتبعية‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏ولاينكره‏ ‏في‏ ‏ساعة الاضطهاد‏, ‏وساعة‏ ‏الآلام، لايتنكر‏ ‏لمعرفته‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏ولتبعيته‏ ‏له‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏يعترف‏ ‏به، أوقات‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏أوقات‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏وفيها‏ ‏يمتحن‏ ‏الإيمان، وفيها‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏للتعذيب‏.‏
*

*​لماذا‏ ‏الاستشهاد؟
الشجرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أوقات‏ ‏معينة‏ ‏وخصوصا‏ ‏أوقات‏ ‏الخريف، تهتز‏ ‏هزة‏ ‏عنيفة، هذه‏ ‏الهزة‏ ‏العنيفة‏ ‏للشجرة‏ ‏تجعل‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏تسقط، لكن‏ ‏أية‏ ‏أوراق؟‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏الضعيفة، في‏ ‏الخريف‏ ‏تجد‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏مملوءة‏ ‏بالورق، ولكن‏ ‏الورق‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏سقط‏ ‏لصالح‏ ‏الشجرة‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏أنقذ‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الورق‏ ‏الأصفر‏ ‏الضعيف، لأنه‏ ‏لولا‏ ‏سقوط‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الورق‏ ‏الأصفر‏ ‏الضعيف‏ ‏لما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏للبراعم‏ ‏الجديدة‏ ‏الخضراء‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تظهر، في‏ ‏البلاد‏ ‏الباردة‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏إنجلترا‏ ‏وألمانيا‏ ‏أو‏ ‏روسيا‏ ‏وما‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏من‏ ‏البلاد، نري‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشتاء‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حطب‏ ‏أسود، كل‏ ‏الورق‏ ‏وقع‏ ‏لدرجة‏ ‏الواحد‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏ماتت‏.‏ والنجيل‏ ‏من‏ ‏كثرة‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يسقط‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏الثلج‏ ‏يتفحم‏ ‏ويتحول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لون‏ ‏فحم‏ ‏أسود، والواحد‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏خلاص‏ ‏الطبيعة‏ ‏ماتت، وهذا‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏لا‏ ‏نحسه‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏لايكون‏ ‏عندنا‏ ‏برد‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الشدة‏ ‏لدرجة‏ ‏يموت‏ ‏الورق‏ ‏والشجر، لكن‏ ‏في‏ ‏البلاد‏ ‏الباردة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏صل‏ ‏لدرجة‏ ‏البرودة‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏إلي‏ 50,35,30 ‏تحت‏ ‏الصفر‏ ‏فيحدث‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الورق‏ ‏يقع‏ ‏كله، وتنظر‏ ‏الأشجار‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حطب‏ ‏أسود، وفي‏ ‏الربيع‏ ‏في‏ ‏أواخر‏ ‏مارس‏ ‏تبدأ‏ ‏براعم‏ ‏خضراء‏ ‏ونوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏اللون‏ ‏الأخضر‏ ‏الخفيف‏ ‏يسموه‏ Line Green ‏تنبت‏ ‏البراعم‏ ‏الخضراء‏ ‏الجميلة‏ ‏والواحد‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مبسوط‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يري‏ ‏البراعم‏ ‏الجديدة‏ ‏الخضراء‏ ‏وحينئذ‏ ‏يحس‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏بالأمل، ويفهم‏ ‏معني‏ ‏الأمل، ويفهم‏ ‏معني‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏ومعني‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏ممكنة، نري‏ ‏الشجر‏ ‏مات‏ ‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏تدب‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏من‏ ‏جديد، وبدلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏الزائلة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏سقطت‏ ‏نبتت‏ ‏براعم‏ ‏جديدة‏.‏
هذه‏ ‏سياسة‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الطبيعة‏...‏لماذا؟‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعطل‏ ‏الورق‏ ‏الزابل‏ ‏البراعم‏ ‏الجديدة، فالشجرة‏ ‏لازم‏ ‏تهز‏ ‏ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تمر‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏التجربة‏ ‏الأليمة، لكي‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏الذابلة‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏تعطي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏للبراعم‏ ‏الجديدة‏ ‏الخضراء‏ ‏والمحصلة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الهزة‏ ‏العنيفة‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تضر‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏وإنما‏ ‏أفادتها‏.‏
فهنا‏ ‏إجابة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السؤال‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏نسأله‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏بالتجارب‏ ‏والاضطهادات‏ ‏والآلام؟‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏بهذا؟‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏سؤال‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا، لماذا‏ ‏يترك‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏يعذبوا‏ ‏ويأخذوا‏ ‏مدد‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏من‏ ‏العذاب، مثلا‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏أخذ‏ 7 ‏سنين‏, ‏أي‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏فينا‏ ‏تمر‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏تجربة‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏لماذا‏...‏؟‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏صنع‏ ‏الله‏ ‏ذلك، ويكون‏ ‏حزين‏ ‏ومتضايق‏ ‏من‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏ويجدف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الله، لكن‏ ‏نري‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏استمر‏ 7 ‏سنوات، لماذا‏ ‏تركه‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يعذب‏....‏هذا‏ ‏سؤال؟ أو‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الأمير‏ ‏تادرس‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الست‏ ‏دميانة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏غيرهم، كل‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏السؤال‏ ‏يقوول‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏تركهم؟‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يساعدهم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ينصرهم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأعداء؟‏ ‏الإجابة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السؤال‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏الفرصة‏ ‏للامتحان‏ ‏أوقات‏ ‏الاستشهاد، أوقات‏ ‏الامتحان‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏العنصر‏ ‏الطيب‏ ‏فرصته‏ ‏لثبات‏ ‏الإيمان‏. هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.
الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏جملة‏ ‏مهمة، لابدأن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏بينكم‏ ‏بدع‏ ‏ليكون‏ ‏المزكون‏ ‏ظاهرين، الذين‏ ‏تزكوا‏ ‏أي‏ ‏تطهروا‏ ‏بارزين, ‏آباء‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الكبار‏ ‏العظماء‏ ‏ما‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏صنع‏ ‏عظمة‏ ‏هؤلاء؟ الآلام.‏ ‏لولا‏ ‏الآلام‏ ‏لما‏ ‏ظهرت‏ ‏عظمة‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الكبار، لما‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏صبرهم، ولما‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏عنصرهم‏ ‏القوي، ولما‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏ثباتهم، ولما‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏عنادهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحق، وهذه‏ ‏أمثلة‏ ‏ونماذج‏ ‏وأدلة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏للة‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏الصمود‏ ‏والصبر‏ ‏وقوة‏ ‏الثبات‏ ‏وقوة‏ ‏الإرادة‏ ‏وقوة‏ ‏الإخلاص‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏التزعزع‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏التردد‏.‏
كل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الصفات‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏تبرز، كيف‏ ‏تظهر، كيف‏ ‏يتمرن‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏عليها؟‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏ظروف‏ ‏الآلام‏ ‏واضطهاد‏. ‏فنحن‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏نسمع‏ ‏من‏ ‏شعبنا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السؤال‏ ‏لماذا؟‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏يتركنا‏ ‏الله؟‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏لايمد‏ ‏يده‏ ‏وينقذنا؟‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يصبر‏ ‏ويري‏ ‏ويرقب‏ ‏من‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏ويعرف‏ ‏من‏ ‏الثابت, ‏من‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يتزعزع؟‏ ‏من‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يصمد؟‏ ‏من‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تخونه‏ ‏قواه؟‏ ‏من‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يستمر‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يرجع؟‏ ‏وهذه‏ ‏العملية‏ ‏تطهر‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏من‏ ‏العناصر‏ ‏الضعيفة‏. ‏وهي‏ ‏مؤلمة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏سقوط‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏خسارة‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يلوث‏ ‏الأرض، ولكن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العملية‏ ‏مفيدة‏ ‏للشجرة، تطهر‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏الضعيفة‏.‏
الكنيسة‏ ‏من‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏في‏ ‏حاجة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الهزة‏ ‏لتطهيرها، لتطهيرها‏ ‏من‏ ‏العناصر‏ ‏الضعيفة، الله‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يحفظ‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ‏استمرارها‏ ‏وبقائها‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏الفرصة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏تتخلص‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏من‏ ‏العناصر‏ ‏الضعيفة‏ ‏المعطلة، لكي‏ ‏تتنقي‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏وتصير‏ ‏سليمة‏ ‏وتحمل‏ ‏رسالتها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأجيال‏ ‏الآتية، فالاضطهادات‏ ‏مفيدة، وفترات‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏مفيدة، من‏ ‏جهة‏ ‏لبيان‏ ‏الثبات‏ ‏والصمود، وبيان‏ ‏محبة‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏لله‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏حقا‏ ‏يحبه‏ ‏من‏ ‏قلبه، هناك‏ ‏كثيرون‏ ‏يتبعوا‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏تبعيتهم‏ ‏للدين‏ ‏تنفعهم، تنفعهم‏ ‏للدني، ويوجد‏ ‏آخرون‏ ‏يربحو، علي‏ ‏الأقل‏ ‏غير‏ ‏النفع‏ ‏المادي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏عند‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المجالات، يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏نفع‏ ‏أدبي، إن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏ينال‏ ‏كرامة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ينال‏ ‏مدحا‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يمدح‏ ‏من‏ ‏الآخرين، فلان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏متدين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏متدين، هذه‏ ‏البنت‏ ‏متدينة، هذه‏ ‏تكسبهم‏ ‏شهرة‏ ‏وممكن‏ ‏يترتب‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكسب‏ ‏من‏ ‏أي‏ ‏نوع، فنحن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏نكسب، علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏نكسب، هذه‏ ‏العناصر‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تستفيد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏تأتي‏ ‏ساعة‏ ‏الشدة‏ ‏تسقط‏ ‏وتتخلي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏وتتنكر‏ ‏للدين، فإذا‏ ‏هزت‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏وسقطت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الضعيفة، فهذا‏ ‏خير‏ ‏للشجرة‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏تتخلص‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الضعيفة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏تبقي‏ ‏الشجرة‏ ‏وحتي‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏للبراعم‏ ‏الجديدة‏.‏
وهذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قالوه‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الآباءدماء‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏بذار‏ ‏الإيمان أي‏ ‏دم‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏يتحول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بذور‏ ‏تنبت‏ ‏منه‏ ‏نبت‏ ‏جديد، هذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏لاحظناه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مر‏ ‏العصور‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ثبات‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏ووقفتهم‏ ‏الشديدة، الأمانة‏ ‏لسيدهم‏ ‏بهر‏ ‏بها‏ ‏غير المؤمنين‏ ‏فآمنوا‏ ‏ويصبح‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أراده‏ ‏الحكام، أنهم‏ ‏يضطهدوا‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يقل‏ ‏عدد‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏وتتطهر‏ ‏البلاد‏ ‏منهم، فإذا‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الشهادة‏ ‏يولد‏ ‏مسيحيون‏ ‏جدد‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏أحسن‏ ‏طراز‏, ‏لأن‏ ‏الشخص‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏من‏ ‏العناصر‏ ‏الطيبة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تأت‏ ‏للإيمان‏ ‏نتيجة‏ ‏أي‏ ‏إغراء‏ ‏مادي، إذن‏ ‏ما‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏دفعه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏المسيحية؟هي‏ ‏الفضيلة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏رآها‏ ‏متمثلة‏ ‏في‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏الأبرار، فتأثرت‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏بصمودهم‏ ‏وصبرهم‏ ‏وجهادهم‏ ‏و‏ ‏فضيلتهم، فأراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتمثل‏ ‏بهم، بهر‏ ‏بثباتهم‏ ‏فانجذب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريقهم‏.‏إذن‏ ‏دماء‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏بذار الإيمان‏.‏
هنا‏ ‏نبين‏ ‏أولا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏والاستشهاد‏ ‏لامفر‏ ‏منه‏ ,‏وبعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏هو‏ ‏مفيد‏ ‏لكيان‏ ‏الكنيسة، هزة‏ ‏عنيفة‏ ‏يترتب‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تسقط‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏أوراقها‏ ‏الضعيفة، وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏خسارة‏ ‏لكنه‏ ‏بالنسبة‏ ‏للشجرة‏ ‏فائدة‏ ‏ومكسب‏. ‏
المتنيح الأنبا اغريغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمي​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

الإستشهاد المسيحي و مجد الشهداء

الاستشهاد فى تاريخ الكنيسة المبكر، هى قصة المسيحية المبكرة وانتشارها عبر الزمان وفى كل مكان حية مضيئة الطريق، طريق الملكوت بنور الايمان الحقيقى الذى وهبه الرب لنا لا عن استحقاق بل بحبه الفائق الذى تجلى على الصليب، إذ قدم ذاته ذبيحة كفارية عن العالم، لكى يهب الخلاص والحياة الأبدية لكل الذين يؤمنون به ويريدون أن يحيوا حياة القداسة الحقيقية سائرين على طريق الملكوت فى جهاد مستمر طول الحياة. أعمالهم مضيئة أمام عيوننا وثمار فضائلهم نتذوقها، فنذوق طعم الأبدية. 

لهم الأكاليل المعدة فى السماء، أكاليل الاستشهاد وأكاليل الغلبة والعفة والخدمة، وأكاليل البذل والعطاء والشهادة للمسيح الذى أحبنا وبذل ذاته لأجلنا لكى يحضرنا قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه فى المحبة. 

إن الاستشهاد المسيحى بنتائجه هو برهان عملى على صحة قول السيد المسيح له المجد: " إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة فى الأرض وتمت فهى تبقى وحدها. ولكن إن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير. " (إنجيل يوحنا 12: 24).. 

ويقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد: [ها أنت تستطيع أن ترى بوضوح أنه حينما تقطع رؤوسنا ونُصلب، ونلقى للوحوش المفترسة، ونقيد بالسلاسل، ونلقى فى النار، وكل أنواع التعذيب، أننا لا نترك إيماننا. بل بقدر ما نعاقب بهذه الضيقات، بقدر ما ينضم مسيحيون أكثر إلى الايمان باسم يسوع المسيح. 

إن الكرام يقطع أغصان الكرمة التى تحمل ثماراً، حتى تنمو أغصان أخرى. وهذا يصيرها أكثر حيوية وأكثر اثماراً. وهذا ما يحدث معنا. فالكرمة التى غرست بواسطة الله مخلصنا يسوع المسيح هو شعبه]. 

لقد آمن كثيرون بسبب آلام الشهداء وموتهم، بما صاحب استشهادهم من معجزات، وما أظهروه من ثبات واحتمال وصبر وليس من المبالغة فى شئ إن قلنا أن الايمان المسيحى انتشر فى العالم كله باستشهاد القديسين، أكثر مما انتشر بوعظ المبشرين وتعليمهم... فدماء الشهداء روت بذار الإيمان فنما الايمان وأتى بثمار كثيرة لحساب ملكوت الله. 

لقد كسب المؤمنون المسيحيون الأوائل نفوساً كثيرة. ونالوا هذا الكسب بموتهم أكثر مما نالوه بحياتهم أو معجزاتهم...والشهداء قدموا برهاناً عملياً على صدق تعاليم المسيحية وفضائلها...وكما تختبر المعادن بالنار، كذلك تختبر الفضائل بالآلام والضيقات... وكانت الاضطهادات العنيفة التى قاستها المسيحية، برهاناً على أصالة فضائلها. 

لقد أثبت الاستشهاد أصالة الفضائل التى علمت بها المسيحية، متجسدة فى أشخاص المعترفين والشهداء، الذى لم تقوى آلامهم المبرحة على تحويلهم عن الفضيلة وسموها فى شتى صورها... 

ويقول يوسابيوس المؤرخ الكنسى الذىعاش وسط الاضطهادات بخصوص عفة وطهارة العذارى والنساء: [لم يكن النساء أقل من الرجال بسالة فى الدفاع عن تعاليم الكلمة الإلهية، إذ اشتركن فى النضال مع الرجال. ونلن معهم نصيباً متساوياً من الأكاليل من أجل الفضيلة. وعندما كانوا يجروهن لأغراض دنسة، كن يفضلن تسليم حياتهن للموت عن تسليم أجسادهن للنجاسة] !!

والسؤال الذى يطرح أمامنا، ما الذى دفع المسيحيين لاحتمال أهوال العذابات التى تصيب الانسان بالهلع لمجرد سماعها ؟!

الاجابة على هذا السؤال الذى يبدو غريباً على أذهاننا وعلى مفهومنا ما يلى: 
*

*​
[1] قدمت المسيحية مفهوماً جديداً للألم... 

لم يعد الألم أمراً يتعلق بالجسد، لكن غدا له مفهوم روحى يرتبط بالحب – محبة المسيح !! ونحن نرى الحب فى شخص المسيح يسعى نحو الألم ليستخلص من براثنه من اقتنصهم، ويحرر من سلطانه من أذلهم... 

لقد تغيرت مذاقة الألم، وأصبح صليب الألم شعار المجد والغلبة والنصرة، بل الواسطة إليها... هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.

فى المسيحية ننظر إلى الصليب على أنه علامة الحب الذى غلب الموت وقهر الهاوية، واستهان بالخزى والعار والألم !!. 

لقد أصبح احتمال الألم من أجل المسيح هبة روحية... " لأنه قد وُهب لكم لأجل المسيح لا أن تؤمنوا به فقط بل أيضاً أن تتألموا لأجله." (رسالة فيلبي 1: 29). 

وهكذا تبدلت صورة الألم ومذاقته فارتفع إلى مستوى الهبة الروحية !!. وأصبح شركة مع الرب فى آلامه: 

" ان كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد أيضاً معه " (رساله روميه 8: 17)... " لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته. " (فى3: 10) 

وإذا كانت المسيحية هى الحب، فالموت فى سبيلها هو قمة الحب والبذل بحسب تعبير اكليمنضس الاسكندرى: [الاستشهاد ليس مجرد سفك دم، ولا هو مجرد اعتراف شفهى بالسيد المسيح، لكنه ممارسة كمال الحب]. 
*

*​
[2] علمت المسيحية أن الانسان مخلوق سماوى: 

السماء بالنسبة للإنسان هى الهدف الأسمى، والغرض المقدس، هى كل شئ بالنسبة له، هى الكنز الحقيقى الذى يطلبه ويقتنيه. 

هى وطنه الأصلى ومستقرة النهائى. هى الوجود الدائم مع الله. 

فبداية الإنسان يوم خُلق كانت فى السماء، وسوف تكون فيها نهايته حينما يعود إليها... ومن هنا أحس الإنسان بغربته فى العالم. هذا العالم الفانى الذى سوف يمضى وشهوته معه. 

وجعل كل أشواقه أن يعود إلى وطنه الأول السماء.. وأكدت أسفار العهد الجديد هذه الحقيقة... 

فيذكر معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى العبرانيين قائلاً: " فى الايمان مات هؤلاء أجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها وحيوها وأقروا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على الأرض." (عبرانيين 11: 23). 

ويكتب إلى أهل كورنثوس... "فإذا نحن واثقون كل حين وعالمون أننا ونحن مستوطنون فى الجسد فنحن متغربون عن الرب... فنثق ونسر بالأولى أن نتغرب عن الجسد ونستوطن عند الرب." (2كو5: 6،8). 
*

*​
[3] وعلمت المسيحية أن الانسان المؤمن يجب أن تكون أشواقه نحو السماء 

ويكتب معلمنا بولس إلى أهل كولوسى مشجعاً إياهم بقوله: " من أجل الرجاء الموضوع لكم فى السموات " (كو1: 5)... 

وفى هذا المعنى يكتب بولس الرسول قائلاً: " فإن سيرتنا فى السموات التى منها أيضاً ننتظر مخلصاً هو الرب يسوع المسيح " (فى3: 20). 

ويقول لأهل كولوسى: " اطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله. اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض " (كولوسى 3: 1،2).. 

وانطلاقاً من هذا المفهوم أن الانسان مخلوق سمائى، وأن أباه فى السماء، فإنه فى صلواته يناجى الله فى السماء، ويقدم صدقاته عالماً أنه يكنز فى السماء (مت19،20). ويتشفع بالملائكة، و القديسين الذين انطلقوا إلى السماء.. 

بل وأكثر من هذا أن نفسه سوف تزف إلى العرس السمائى.. وبسبب كل هذه الأحاسيس والمفاهيم المقدسة كانت معنويات المعترفين والشهداء عالية جداً فى السجون. 

كان غرض الأباطرة والملوك والحكام والوثنيين من سجن المعترفين المسيحيين، هو تحطيم شجاعتهم واضعاف روحهم المعنوية. لكن على العكس، كان حبس المعترفين وتعذيبهم سبباً فى اعلاء شجاعتهم. 

إنه أمر خارج حدود المنطق، وفائق لطبيعة البشر المألوفة، ان الأحزان تنشئ أفراحاً، والضيقات تولد تعزيات... لكنها المسيحية بمفاعيل النعمة الإلهية – بعمل الروح القدس فى المؤمنين هى التى تفعل ذلك... فبعض شهداء قرطاجنة – بعد أن وصفوا أهوال السجن – قالوا: [ إننا لم نخشى ظلام المكان. فلقد أضاء السجن الموحش ضياء روحانى. ولقد كان الإيمان والمحبة كالنهار يفيضان علينا ضوءاً أبيضاً ]... أما أسباب ذلك فكانت: 

1) المعونة الإلهية التى وعد الله بها جميع الذين يضطهدون من أجل اسمه. (أنجيل لوقا 21: 12-19). 

2) التطلع بإيمان إلى المجد العظيم الذى ينتظرهم، وأن المسيح له المجد سيمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم (سفر رؤيا يوحنا 21: 4). 

3) تعاطف الكنيسة – بكل أعضاءها كجسد واحد – معهم، سواء بالصلوات التى ترفع لأجلهم أو العناية بالاهتمامات المادية واحتياجات أسرهم. 

4) الرؤى المجيدة التى كانت تعلن لهم، وأن لها أعظم الأثر فى تشجيعهم. وأصبح السجن فى نظرهم باباً للسماء !!. 

هكذا كان المعترفون فى السجون تفيض نفوسهم سلاماً... كانوا يتعجلون موعد محاكمتهم – لا احتمالاً للأفراج عنهم، بل لأنهم بوقفتهم أمام الحكام، يشعرون أنهم يشاركون الرب يسوع فى وقفة محاكمته أمام بيلاطس البنطى.. 

وتتجلى هذه الروح المعنوية العالية، والشجاعة المسيحية فى الحوار الذى جرى بينهم وبين قضاتهم... 

لم يكن للمتهمين الذين يتمسكون بالايمان المسيحى سوى رد واحد يجيبون به، ظل يُسمع قرابة ثلاثة قرون فى ساحات القضاء بأنحاء الامبراطورية... 
*

*​أما هذا الرد فهو [ أنا مسيحى Christian us Sum ] أما صيحة الشعب الهائج التى كانت تعقب هذا الاعتراف فهو [الموت للمسيحى]..
كان المتهم لا يجيب عن وضعه الاجتماعى فى العالم، لأن الأمور الأرضية كانت تافهة القيمة فى نظره. حتى لو أراد القاضى أن يعرف ما إذا كان عبداً أو حراً، وهو موضوع كان على جانب كبير من الأهمية فى تلك الأزمنة، فإنه ما كان يهتم بالاجابة... لأن كل فكره كان مركزاً فى الاهتمام بالانطلاق من هذا العالم الحاضر ليفرح بالاكليل المعد له من قبل الرب والميراث الأبدى. لينضم إلى كل الذين سبقوه من الشهداء والقديسين ليحيا معهم حياة التسبيح الدائم فى الفردوس. 

إن الشهداء قبلوا الآلام، لا للآلام فى حد ذاتها ولكن لأنها علامة الشركة الحقيقية التى تربطهم بالسيد المسيح له المجد الذى قبل الآلام لأجلنا ليهبنا الحياة الأبدية. 

إن سحابة الشهداء مازالت مضيئة فى الكنيسة إلى يومنا هذا، وهم يتشفعون أمام المسيح لأجل اخوتهم إلى أن يكمل العبيد رفقائهم. 

الأنبا ياكوبوس

أسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

الاستشهاد فى تاريخ الكنيسة المبكر، هى قصة المسيحية المبكرة وانتشارها عبر الزمان وفى كل مكان حية مضيئة الطريق، طريق الملكوت بنور الايمان الحقيقى الذى وهبه الرب لنا لا عن استحقاق بل بحبه الفائق الذى تجلى على الصليب، إذ قدم ذاته ذبيحة كفارية عن العالم، لكى يهب الخلاص والحياة الأبدية لكل الذين يؤمنون به ويريدون أن يحيوا حياة القداسة الحقيقية سائرين على طريق الملكوت فى جهاد مستمر طول الحياة. أعمالهم مضيئة أمام عيوننا وثمار فضائلهم نتذوقها، فنذوق طعم الأبدية. 

لهم الأكاليل المعدة فى السماء، أكاليل الاستشهاد وأكاليل الغلبة والعفة والخدمة، وأكاليل البذل والعطاء والشهادة للمسيح الذى أحبنا وبذل ذاته لأجلنا لكى يحضرنا قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه فى المحبة. 

إن الاستشهاد المسيحى بنتائجه هو برهان عملى على صحة قول السيد المسيح له المجد: " إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة فى الأرض وتمت فهى تبقى وحدها. ولكن إن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير. " (إنجيل يوحنا 12: 24).. 

ويقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد: [ها أنت تستطيع أن ترى بوضوح أنه حينما تقطع رؤوسنا ونُصلب، ونلقى للوحوش المفترسة، ونقيد بالسلاسل، ونلقى فى النار، وكل أنواع التعذيب، أننا لا نترك إيماننا. بل بقدر ما نعاقب بهذه الضيقات، بقدر ما ينضم مسيحيون أكثر إلى الايمان باسم يسوع المسيح. 

إن الكرام يقطع أغصان الكرمة التى تحمل ثماراً، حتى تنمو أغصان أخرى. وهذا يصيرها أكثر حيوية وأكثر اثماراً. وهذا ما يحدث معنا. فالكرمة التى غرست بواسطة الله مخلصنا يسوع المسيح هو شعبه]. 

لقد آمن كثيرون بسبب آلام الشهداء وموتهم، بما صاحب استشهادهم من معجزات، وما أظهروه من ثبات واحتمال وصبر وليس من المبالغة فى شئ إن قلنا أن الايمان المسيحى انتشر فى العالم كله باستشهاد القديسين، أكثر مما انتشر بوعظ المبشرين وتعليمهم... فدماء الشهداء روت بذار الإيمان فنما الايمان وأتى بثمار كثيرة لحساب ملكوت الله. 

لقد كسب المؤمنون المسيحيون الأوائل نفوساً كثيرة. ونالوا هذا الكسب بموتهم أكثر مما نالوه بحياتهم أو معجزاتهم...والشهداء قدموا برهاناً عملياً على صدق تعاليم المسيحية وفضائلها...وكما تختبر المعادن بالنار، كذلك تختبر الفضائل بالآلام والضيقات... وكانت الاضطهادات العنيفة التى قاستها المسيحية، برهاناً على أصالة فضائلها. 

لقد أثبت الاستشهاد أصالة الفضائل التى علمت بها المسيحية، متجسدة فى أشخاص المعترفين والشهداء، الذى لم تقوى آلامهم المبرحة على تحويلهم عن الفضيلة وسموها فى شتى صورها... 

ويقول يوسابيوس المؤرخ الكنسى الذىعاش وسط الاضطهادات بخصوص عفة وطهارة العذارى والنساء: [لم يكن النساء أقل من الرجال بسالة فى الدفاع عن تعاليم الكلمة الإلهية، إذ اشتركن فى النضال مع الرجال. ونلن معهم نصيباً متساوياً من الأكاليل من أجل الفضيلة. وعندما كانوا يجروهن لأغراض دنسة، كن يفضلن تسليم حياتهن للموت عن تسليم أجسادهن للنجاسة] !!

والسؤال الذى يطرح أمامنا، ما الذى دفع المسيحيين لاحتمال أهوال العذابات التى تصيب الانسان بالهلع لمجرد سماعها ؟!

الاجابة على هذا السؤال الذى يبدو غريباً على أذهاننا وعلى مفهومنا ما يلى: 
*

*​
[1] قدمت المسيحية مفهوماً جديداً للألم... 

لم يعد الألم أمراً يتعلق بالجسد، لكن غدا له مفهوم روحى يرتبط بالحب – محبة المسيح !! ونحن نرى الحب فى شخص المسيح يسعى نحو الألم ليستخلص من براثنه من اقتنصهم، ويحرر من سلطانه من أذلهم... 

لقد تغيرت مذاقة الألم، وأصبح صليب الألم شعار المجد والغلبة والنصرة، بل الواسطة إليها... هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.

فى المسيحية ننظر إلى الصليب على أنه علامة الحب الذى غلب الموت وقهر الهاوية، واستهان بالخزى والعار والألم !!. 

لقد أصبح احتمال الألم من أجل المسيح هبة روحية... " لأنه قد وُهب لكم لأجل المسيح لا أن تؤمنوا به فقط بل أيضاً أن تتألموا لأجله." (رسالة فيلبي 1: 29). 

وهكذا تبدلت صورة الألم ومذاقته فارتفع إلى مستوى الهبة الروحية !!. وأصبح شركة مع الرب فى آلامه: 

" ان كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد أيضاً معه " (رساله روميه 8: 17)... " لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته. " (فى3: 10) 

وإذا كانت المسيحية هى الحب، فالموت فى سبيلها هو قمة الحب والبذل بحسب تعبير اكليمنضس الاسكندرى: [الاستشهاد ليس مجرد سفك دم، ولا هو مجرد اعتراف شفهى بالسيد المسيح، لكنه ممارسة كمال الحب]. 
*

*​
[2] علمت المسيحية أن الانسان مخلوق سماوى: 

السماء بالنسبة للإنسان هى الهدف الأسمى، والغرض المقدس، هى كل شئ بالنسبة له، هى الكنز الحقيقى الذى يطلبه ويقتنيه. 

هى وطنه الأصلى ومستقرة النهائى. هى الوجود الدائم مع الله. 

فبداية الإنسان يوم خُلق كانت فى السماء، وسوف تكون فيها نهايته حينما يعود إليها... ومن هنا أحس الإنسان بغربته فى العالم. هذا العالم الفانى الذى سوف يمضى وشهوته معه. 

وجعل كل أشواقه أن يعود إلى وطنه الأول السماء.. وأكدت أسفار العهد الجديد هذه الحقيقة... 

فيذكر معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى العبرانيين قائلاً: " فى الايمان مات هؤلاء أجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها وحيوها وأقروا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على الأرض." (عبرانيين 11: 23). 

ويكتب إلى أهل كورنثوس... "فإذا نحن واثقون كل حين وعالمون أننا ونحن مستوطنون فى الجسد فنحن متغربون عن الرب... فنثق ونسر بالأولى أن نتغرب عن الجسد ونستوطن عند الرب." (2كو5: 6،8). 
*

*​
[3] وعلمت المسيحية أن الانسان المؤمن يجب أن تكون أشواقه نحو السماء 

ويكتب معلمنا بولس إلى أهل كولوسى مشجعاً إياهم بقوله: " من أجل الرجاء الموضوع لكم فى السموات " (كو1: 5)... 

وفى هذا المعنى يكتب بولس الرسول قائلاً: " فإن سيرتنا فى السموات التى منها أيضاً ننتظر مخلصاً هو الرب يسوع المسيح " (فى3: 20). 

ويقول لأهل كولوسى: " اطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله. اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض " (كولوسى 3: 1،2).. 

وانطلاقاً من هذا المفهوم أن الانسان مخلوق سمائى، وأن أباه فى السماء، فإنه فى صلواته يناجى الله فى السماء، ويقدم صدقاته عالماً أنه يكنز فى السماء (مت19،20). ويتشفع بالملائكة، و القديسين الذين انطلقوا إلى السماء.. 

بل وأكثر من هذا أن نفسه سوف تزف إلى العرس السمائى.. وبسبب كل هذه الأحاسيس والمفاهيم المقدسة كانت معنويات المعترفين والشهداء عالية جداً فى السجون. 

كان غرض الأباطرة والملوك والحكام والوثنيين من سجن المعترفين المسيحيين، هو تحطيم شجاعتهم واضعاف روحهم المعنوية. لكن على العكس، كان حبس المعترفين وتعذيبهم سبباً فى اعلاء شجاعتهم. 

إنه أمر خارج حدود المنطق، وفائق لطبيعة البشر المألوفة، ان الأحزان تنشئ أفراحاً، والضيقات تولد تعزيات... لكنها المسيحية بمفاعيل النعمة الإلهية – بعمل الروح القدس فى المؤمنين هى التى تفعل ذلك... فبعض شهداء قرطاجنة – بعد أن وصفوا أهوال السجن – قالوا: [ إننا لم نخشى ظلام المكان. فلقد أضاء السجن الموحش ضياء روحانى. ولقد كان الإيمان والمحبة كالنهار يفيضان علينا ضوءاً أبيضاً ]... أما أسباب ذلك فكانت: 

1) المعونة الإلهية التى وعد الله بها جميع الذين يضطهدون من أجل اسمه. (أنجيل لوقا 21: 12-19). 

2) التطلع بإيمان إلى المجد العظيم الذى ينتظرهم، وأن المسيح له المجد سيمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم (سفر رؤيا يوحنا 21: 4). 

3) تعاطف الكنيسة – بكل أعضاءها كجسد واحد – معهم، سواء بالصلوات التى ترفع لأجلهم أو العناية بالاهتمامات المادية واحتياجات أسرهم. 

4) الرؤى المجيدة التى كانت تعلن لهم، وأن لها أعظم الأثر فى تشجيعهم. وأصبح السجن فى نظرهم باباً للسماء !!. 

هكذا كان المعترفون فى السجون تفيض نفوسهم سلاماً... كانوا يتعجلون موعد محاكمتهم – لا احتمالاً للأفراج عنهم، بل لأنهم بوقفتهم أمام الحكام، يشعرون أنهم يشاركون الرب يسوع فى وقفة محاكمته أمام بيلاطس البنطى.. 

وتتجلى هذه الروح المعنوية العالية، والشجاعة المسيحية فى الحوار الذى جرى بينهم وبين قضاتهم... 

لم يكن للمتهمين الذين يتمسكون بالايمان المسيحى سوى رد واحد يجيبون به، ظل يُسمع قرابة ثلاثة قرون فى ساحات القضاء بأنحاء الامبراطورية... 
*

*​أما هذا الرد فهو [ أنا مسيحى Christian us Sum ] أما صيحة الشعب الهائج التى كانت تعقب هذا الاعتراف فهو [الموت للمسيحى]..
كان المتهم لا يجيب عن وضعه الاجتماعى فى العالم، لأن الأمور الأرضية كانت تافهة القيمة فى نظره. حتى لو أراد القاضى أن يعرف ما إذا كان عبداً أو حراً، وهو موضوع كان على جانب كبير من الأهمية فى تلك الأزمنة، فإنه ما كان يهتم بالاجابة... لأن كل فكره كان مركزاً فى الاهتمام بالانطلاق من هذا العالم الحاضر ليفرح بالاكليل المعد له من قبل الرب والميراث الأبدى. لينضم إلى كل الذين سبقوه من الشهداء والقديسين ليحيا معهم حياة التسبيح الدائم فى الفردوس. 

إن الشهداء قبلوا الآلام، لا للآلام فى حد ذاتها ولكن لأنها علامة الشركة الحقيقية التى تربطهم بالسيد المسيح له المجد الذى قبل الآلام لأجلنا ليهبنا الحياة الأبدية. 

إن سحابة الشهداء مازالت مضيئة فى الكنيسة إلى يومنا هذا، وهم يتشفعون أمام المسيح لأجل اخوتهم إلى أن يكمل العبيد رفقائهم. 

الأنبا ياكوبوس

أسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

*فلنضيء الشموع أمام صور الشهداء*

من بركة الله علي البشر أنه منحهم أعياداً.. فقد ورد في سفر اللاويين قائمة بأعياد كثيرة (لا 23). وجعل هذه الأعياد أيام فرح ومحافل مقدسة.. عملاً من الأعمال لا يعملون فيها. إنها أيام تفرغ للرب واعتكاف (لا 23: 36)، يقدمون فيها وقوداً للرب، وقرابين، وذبائح ومحرقات.. ويقدمون عطاياهم ونذورهم.. إن الله يريد لأولاده أن يفرحوا، ولكن فرحاً مقدساً. لذلك عندما خلق الله الإنسان، خلقه في جنة، لكي يحيا في فرح.. وكذلك في الأبدية، سيجعله أيضاً في فرح، في النعيم الأبدي.. وعلي الأرض أيضاً، يقول الكتاب "أفرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً أفرحوا" (رسالة فيلبي 4:4). وجعله اولى ثمار الروح "محبة وفرح وسلام" (رسالة غلاطية 5: 22).. ووضع للمؤمنين أعياداً للفرح، تكون محافل مقدسة.. وجعل الرب هذه الأعياد أيام راحة، وأيام تلاقٍ. يتفرغون فيها من تعب العالم ومشاغله ومشاقه، ويلتقون معاً في محافل، في شعور بالمودة والارتباط. وكانت الراحة أول ما وهبه الله للناس بعد الخليقة.. فيقدسون يوماً للرب، أي يخصصونه له، ويصبح يوماً للراحة والعبادة (لاويين 23: 1 –3). وجعل الرب الأعياد مصحوبة بذكريات هامة ومقدسة. وفي العهد الجديد منحنا الرب أيضاً أعياداً لكل منها ذكرياته. ومن الصالح للإنسان أن يتذكر تلك المناسبات. فنذكر ميلاد السيد الذي كان بداية لقصة الخلاص، ونذكر ما فيه من حب، ومن تواضع وإخلاء للذات.. وأعطتنا الكنيسة أن نعيد في عيد الغطاس. فنذكر المعمودية وأهميتها، ونذكر معمودية التوبة. كما نذكر الظهور الإلهي وعقيدة التثليث، ونذكر أيضاً يوحنا المعمدان. وتشبع نفوسنا بالذكريات المقدسة، ونأخذ ما فيها من معانٍ روحية ومن عظات، ومن قدوة صالحة لنفوسنا. ولو نسينا كل هذه الذكريات، لخسرنا الكثير. فهي ليست أياماً للفرح العالمي، وللهو، ولمجرد الإفطار وتغيير الطعام، والفرح مع أصحابنا بمستوى علماني!! كلا، إنما نتذكر باستمرار أن الأعياد أيام مقدسة. هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا.

و اليوم هو عيد النيروز (رأس السنه القبطيه) ذكري شهداء الأيمان. وفي هذه الذكري العطره تضاء الشموع بصفه خاصه امام ايقونات الشهداء والقديسين. حقا تضاء كل يوم. ولكننا اليوم نتأمل في ذكراهم. حين نوقد الشموع أمام صورة العذراء والشهداء والقديسين نأخذ من الشمعة ما يذكرنا بهم؛ إذ أن الشمعة تحترق لكي تنير للآخرين وتذوب وقد تنصهر لكي يظهر ضؤها في غسق الدجي. والعذراء والشهداء والقديسون احترقوا وأحرقوا ذواتهم لكي ينيروا لنا الطريق، فهذا الطقس هو لتكريم سيرة هؤلاء الشهداء والقديسين. ويذكر تاريخ الباباوات عن البابا سرجيوس الأول انه في يوم 2 فبراير سنة 687 م رتب عيدا للقديس سمعان الشيخ وكانت تقدم فيه الشموع بكثرة حتى سمي بعد ذلك بعيد الشموع. ومما يلفت نظر العابد في عبادته أن الشموع تضاء ليس في الليل بل في النهار وتستخدم في وسط الأنوار الكثيرة الكهربائية وكان معروفا في الطقس الكنسي قديما أنه أثناء أيقاد الشموع والقناديل كانت تقال صلوات خاصة مثل "اجعل أيها الرب ظلمتى نورا"، و"الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف".. و"أنر عيني لئلا أنام نوم الموت".
إن الشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة السيد المسيح تعلن أنه نور العالم، والشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة العذراء تعلن أن هذه هي أم النور، والشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة القديس والشهيد تعلن أن هذا هو السراج المنير الموضوع على المنارة في أعلي البيت لكي يضئ لكل من فيه. فنحن نوقد الشموع كعلامة رمزية لإشعالنا بغيرة قداستهم وحبهم وتقديم أية ملموسة من آيات التكريم والوفاء والتسبيح الصامت والشكر على ما يقدمونه نحونا أمام المنبر السماوي. 
حسن ان نوقد الشموع أمام الأيقونات لكن يجب أن يكون ذلك مقترنا بغيرة القلب واشتعاله بالقداسة كالشمعة التي تلتهب لتضئ فتقدم الشموع أمام الأيقونات توسلا أن تكون حياتنا منيرة متشبهين بالعذارى الحكيمات ذوات المصابيح المضيئة ومتممين وصية الرب أن تكون سرجنا موقدة لتحفزنا على الصلاة والسهر. وحينما أثبت الشمعة في موضعها فستظل تشتعل وتضئ. أود من كل نفسي أن أدوم هكذا منيراً لمن حولي. هذا هو شعوري حينما أقدم شمعة واثقاً حتما أنني سأنال نعمة ومعونة بشفاعة هؤلاء القديسين. وهناك العديد من القيم الروحية في الشمعة فهي تعطينا فكرة عن نور المعرفة والمواهب الإلهية التي تأتينا من فوق "لتكن أحقاءوكم ممنطقة وسرجكم موقدة". وكما أن الشمعة مادة كثيفة ليست من طبيعتها إعطاء نور لكنها عندما تتلامس مع النار تضئ وتستمر مضيئة كذلك القديسون فهم نور العالم، يستمدون نورهم من شمس البر فكلما اقترب الإنسان من فاديه الذي هو شمس البر أضاء كموسى. وكلما كان الوسط ظلاما ظهر فيه نور الشمعة بقوة أكثر مهما كانت الشمعة صغيرة وينتفع بنورها الكثيرون، وهكذا القديسون في وسط ظلام هذا العالم يضيئون كالكواكب في ملكوت أبيهم. وكما ان الحرارة تذيب الشمعة الا انها تقسي الطين.. هكذا يكون تلين قلب الإنسان الروحى وتصلب قلب الشرير. كما ان الشمعة مضيئة ومحرقة فكما تضئ قد تحرق.. والقديسون أيضاً يقدمون القدوة الصالحة لنا ولكنهم سيشهدون على دينونتنا. وتعطينا الشمعة مثلا في الجهاد حتى النهاية.

و في الشمعة معني التضحية بالنفس لأجل الآخرين فالقديسون يضحون بالنفس والنفيس فهم نور العالم وهم ملح الأرض والملح يذوب ليعطى طعما وملوحة للآخرين. والكنيسة إذ تضع الشموع أمام الأيقونات المقدسة وذخائر القديسين لأنهم بمثابة أنوار تضئ الطريق للكنيسة المجاهدة ونجوم تتألق في سماء المجد. القمص مرقس عزيز
كاهن كنيسة المعلقة، مصر القديمة - سابقاً​*

*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

مذبحة أخميم


*يا أقباط مصر .. يا ابناء الشهداء .. *
*هؤلاء هم آباؤكم وأخوتكم وأجدادكم .. بشروا بالمسيح الذى أحبكم كما بشر أجدادكم ولا تخافوا من المسلمين الذين يقتلون الجسد لأن أجدادكم لم يخافوا *​

*



إن ما تراه أمامك أيها القبطى هم تسعة أفراد من شعب المسيحيين الذى كانت كنيسة سوتير (المُخَلِّص) الواسِعة تزدحم بهم في فجر يوم التاسع والعشرين من شهر كيهك سنة 303، وكانتجماهير ، وقد قضوا الليلة السابقة في التسابيح والصلوات إستعداداً لصلاة قداس عيد الميلاد، والذي كان يبدأ في الهزيع الثالث من الليل . *

*وحدث أن راعيهم المحبوب أسقف أخميم الأنبا أوضاجيوس لم يكن معهم في ذلك العيد ؛ لأنه كان قد تنيَّح منذ فترة قريبة. وكان معهم الأنبا أباديون أسقف أنصناووصلت الأنباء عن وصول الوالي الشَّرِس "إريانوس" والي أنصنا مع جنوده إلى مدينتهم.. فذهب إليهم الأنبا أباديون (سِرَّاً لأنه كان قد قُبِضَ عليه) ليصلي معهم. 
وبعد إنتهاء الصلاة في فجر ذلك اليوم ، ذهب الوالي إلى معبد الأصنام ، وإمتلأ حقداً على المسيحيين بسبب كهنة الأصنام فقد ترك الأقباط أصنامه ومعبده فارغاً .. فقام مع جنوده وذهبوا إلى الكنيسة ورأوا ألوف المسيحيين مجتمعين للصلاة .. فخرج إليه الأنبا أجفا والأنبا وانين وتحدَّثا معه وسألهُما عن سبب إجتماع كل هؤلاء .. فأخبروه بأن اليوم هو عيد ميلاد السيد المسيح .. فإزداد غيظاً وحنقاً ، وقتلهُما على الفور ، وكانا باكورة شهداء أخميم. 
ثم دعا الوالي وجنده المسيحيين آباؤكم يا أقباط مصر أن يُسْرِعوا بالسجود للأصنام .. وفي مواجهة وتحدِّ شُجاع وقف الشعب يعترفون بإيمانهم بالسيد المسيح ، وأنهم مستعدون أن يموتوا من أجله .. ولما رأى الوالي ثباتهم فى غيمانهم ، أمر بأن يُقْتَل الكهنة.. ( ومنهم الكاهن الحكيم أسكوندا، الذي جذب إلى الإيمان 70 من كهنة الأصنام وعمَّدهم ). فإستشهد الكهنة ، وهؤلاء الكهنة التائبين، ثم تلاهم الشمامسة.. وكثير من الشعب.. وكانوا عدة ألوف ...! 
ولما رأى الوالي ثباتهم وتسارعهم لنوال إكليل الشهادة .. نصب آلات التعذيب .. وقام ومعه عدد كبير من الجند وظلّوا يقتلون المسيحيين داخل الكنيسة حتى جرى الدم من الكنيسة إلى أزقة المدينة. وما أن سمع الناس في القرى والبلدان المجاورة بخبر هذه المذبحة حتى سارعوا بالحضور إلى أخميم معلنين إيمانهم، وازدحموا حول إريانوس. وكان الآباء والأمهات يتسابقون فرحين قائلين: "نحن ماضون إلى ملكوت السماوات"، وكانوا يقدمون أولادهم للسيف ويشجعونهم بقولهم: "لا تخافوا فما هي إلا برهة وتمضون إلى العريس السماوي". وقد استمرت تلك المذبحة ثلاثة أيام متوالية، هذا وقد بلغ عدد الذين استشهدوا في أخميم ثمانية آلاف ومائة وأربعين شهيدًا، ودُفِنت أجسادهم في دير الشهداء بأخميم. وتحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار استشهادهم أيام 29 و 30 كيهك والأول من طوبة. الاستشهاد في المسيحية، صفحة 190. فائق إدوارد رياض، دير الشهداء بأخميم
وعلى مدى ثلاثة أيام مُتَّصِلة.. دار التعذيب والإستشهاد في أخميم .. وبلغ عدد الشهداء في هذه الفترة 8140 شهيداً!! في الفترة من 29 كيهك، وحتى 1 طوبة.. 
بركة صلواتهم تكون مع جميعنا، ولربنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد، آمين. 
*

*http://st-takla.org/Saints/Saint-Akmim_.html للمزيد من المعلومات راجع موقع كنيسة الشهيد تكلا بالأسكندرية*



وقد أكتشفت أجساد الشهداء بدير الشهداء ببرية أخميم محافظة سوهاج وتوجد كنيسة بالدير تسمى كنيسة الشهداء وقد ردد كثير من المؤرخين أنه تم بناء هذه الكنيسة لذكرى 8140 شهيد استشهدوا فى مذبحة شهيرة فى عصر دقلديانوس وكان يوم إستشهادهم هو مناسبة عيد الميلاد 28 و29 و30 كيهك فى بداية القرن الرابع ومن أشهر شهداء هذه الكنيسة الشهيدان ديسقورس واسقلابيوس .
***********************************
الشهيد الشاب أندراوس 




ومن العجيب أن تظهر أجساد شهدا كثيرين فى عصرنا ففى أثناء عمليات الترميم والتجديد بالدير عثر على كثير من هذه الأجساد وقد قام قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث بتطييب أحد هذه الرؤوس لأحد الشهداء الذى وجد فى عينيه خابور خشب ومازال إلى الان واضح لكل زائر وتوجد صورة لهذا الشهيد قد رأيتها بنفسى منيرة وقال أحد طالبى الرهبنة أنهم صلوا حتى يستطيعون تصويرها والحقيقة لقد أستهنت بالأمر وقلت فى نفسى كل واحد وله إعتقاده .
وكان معى كاميرا وكانت هذه الرأس موضوعة فى صندوق زجاجى وكان هناك قطعة من قماش قطيفه حمراء من التى تستعمل كستائر فى الكنائس عادة فغطيت رأسى حتى أستطيع تصور رأس الشهيد بعيداً عن أنعكاس الضوء على الزجاج - وعندما طبعت الصور وجدت أن هناك إشعاعات نورانية تخرج من عين هذا الشهيد التى بها الأسفين أو الخابور وقال لنا تلميذ الرهبنه أنهم عرفوا أسم الشهيد وهو أندراوس وأن سنه كان 18 سنة وأن أذنه مقطوعه أيضا وفقعوا عينيه بوضع خاب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ور (قطعة من الخشب فى عينية إمعاناً فى تعذيبه ثم أخيراً قطعوا رأسه ، وقال لنا ايضاً تلميذ الرهبنة أنه عندما كان رئيس الدير يحمل هذه الرأس ويصورها كانت الصورة تخلج مضية كأنه يحمل كرة من البللور فصلوا حتى يسمح الشهيد بصورته وقد أرانا التلميذ الصورة المضائة قبل الصلاة وأرانا ورئيس الدير يحملها وتضهر الراس كما حملها البابا شنودة الثالث الـ 117 كما ترى فى الصورة 
وقد رسم أحد الرسامين صورة للشهيد الشاب أندراوس كما تخيلها او حلم بها كما تراها فى الشكل الجانبى يحمل رأسه ويقف بجانبة الملاك ميخائيل 
وهى علامة من علامات الاستشهاد أخذت بعض المعلومات السابقة من مخطوط رقم 65 تاريخ المحتفظ بها فى دير القديس العظيم الأنبا انطونيوس بالبحر الأحمر وتعيد الكنيسة للشهداء فى اليوم الأول من شهر طوبه.
*يقطعون لسان طفلاً !! *
*كان يوجد طفل قبطى إسمه زكريا ابن رجل يعمل صياداًشاهد ملائكة يضعون الأكاليل على رؤوس الشهداء ويأخذون أرواحهم فى الوقت الذى كان جنود الوالى يطرحون بعض الشهداء فى النار , فصرخ وقال : " أننى أرى ملائكة فى أيديهم أكاليل يضعونها على الرؤوس هؤلاء الناس " فما كان من الوالى أن اندفع وأمر جنوده بقطع لسان الطفل حتى لا يؤمن آخرين بالمسيحية فحمله أبوه على كتفه والدم يسيل من فمه , وفجأة شفى الملاك ميخائيل لسان الطفل وصار يتهلل ويسبح اسم الرب *
*فأمر الوالى بحرق الطفل وأبوه وبسبب ذلك آمن كثيرون واستشهدوا وكان عددهم 604 شهيد .*
*ومن أسماء الشهداء الذين استشهدوا فى هذه المذبحة الأنبا بسادة أسقف أبصاى ، والقديس مينا الراهب والشهيد إفرام ، أبسكنده كاهن الأوثان ، الشهبدان أخوريوس وفليمون ، والراهبة فبرونيا ، والشهبدان ديسقورس وسكلابيوس ، وأولوجيوس وأرسانيوس ، الصبى شورى ، أولاجيوس رئيس جند أريانوس استشهد هو وجنوده جميعا . *
الشارع والبلدة الذى روى بدم شهداء أخميم 
ما زالوا يسمعون أصوات السيوف وصراخ الشهداء من شدة التعذيب 
*وكانت المذبحة فى جبل أخميم بجوار دير الشهداء بأخميم حاليا وتسمى أخميم مدينة الشهداء فى العصر القبطى لأن دم الشهداء روى كل ذرة تراب بها ، وبوجد بها دير وكنيسة غنية برفات القديسين . *
*ويوجد فى أخميم شارع يسمى شارع "الزن" وهذا الشارع يقول الساكنين فيه أنهم ليلا يسمون أصوات السيوف وصراخ الشهداء وهذا الشارع الوحيد فى أخميم الذى لم يدخله الصرف الصحى ، وذلك لأنهم كلما حاولوا حفره يجدوا بحور دماء فلا يستطيعوا استكمال الحفر وذلك لأن هذا الشارع هو الذى ذبح فيه الشهداء . ويوجد فى دير الشهداء أجساد القديسين ديسقورس واسكلابيوس و8140 شهيد تظهر منهم معجزات لا حصر لها ، بركتهم وطهارتهم المقدسة تكون معنا ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين .*
*إخوتى الأحباء يا من قرأت قصة هؤلاء الشهداء إن أرض مصر روت بدماء أجدادك كما روت بماء النيل , أرويها أنت أيضا بالتبشير لأسم الرب يسوع لأخوتك المسلمين *

*================================================== ==========* 
*راعي للغنم كان هذا الصبي من قرية تدعى طناي وكان مقيمًا ببلدة شنشيف تبع مدينة إخميم، وكان راعيًا للغنم. لما وصل إريانوس الوالي إلى إخميم، أرسل جنوده إلى كل مجاوراتها ليحضروا إليه المسيحيين لتنفيذ مراسيم دقلديانوس. توجّه خمسة منهم إلى شنشيف فالتقوا بالفتى شورة وهو يرعى غنمه، فسألوه: "من أنت؟" أجابهم: "أنا مسيحي". فأسرعوا خلفه ليقبضوا عليه لكنه تمكّن من الهروب، فاغتصبوا خروفين من الغنم وحملوها على خيولهم، أما هو فرجع إليهم بعصاه واسترد الخروفين. استدعاؤه أمام إريانا ولما عادوا إلى إخميم أخبروا الوالي بهذه القصة، فأرسل الوالي وأحضر حاكم شنشيف وهدّده بالموت إن لم يُحضر هذا الصبي الراعي. خرج الحاكم وجمع رؤساء البلدة وعرّفهم بما جرى، فخافوا لئلا يخرب إريانوس بلدتهم، فأمسكوا شورة وأوثقوه وأتوا به إلى إخميم، فطرحه الوالي في السجن حتى الصباح. وفي السجن وجد جماعة من المسيحيين مقبوضًا عليهم فشجّعوه. في الغد قُدّم الصبي ليُمثل أمام الوالي، فسأله: "ما اسمك؟" أجابه: "أنا راعي مسيحي من أهل طناي وساكن بشنشيف واسمي شورة". وبعد حوار لم يطل طلب إليه أن يرفع بخورًا للآلهة، أما هو فكان ردّه: "سوف لا أسمع لك، ومهما أردت اصنع بي عاجلاً". تعذيبه إزاء هذه الجسارة أمر الوالي بتعذيبه، فرفعوه على الهنبازين وعصروه، وأوقدوا نارًا تحت قدميه وسلّطوا مشاعل نحو جنبيه، ووجّهوا نارًا إلى رأسه. وكان الوالي يظن أنه قد مات، فلما علم أنه حيّ أمر أن يُصب خلّ وملح على جراحاته، أما هو فكان يحتمل بشكر وشجاعة. ثم أعادوه إلى السجن، ووقف يصلي، فظهر له ملاك الرب وعزّاه وشجّعه وأنبأه أنه سيتوجّه في اليوم التالي بإكليل المجد. عجز الساحر أمامه في اليوم التالي أحضر الوالي ساحرًا وطلب إليه أن يفسد سحر شورة المسيحي. فأجاب بجسارة: "أنا أحل سحره وأفضحه". ثم أعدّ الساحر كأس السمّ، وناولها للصبي ليشربها، فسقط الكأس من يده وانسكب ما فيه على الأرض، فخرجت من الكأس أفاعي وسعت نحو الصبي، أما هو فوطأها بقدميه. تعجب الساحر مما رآه وقال للوالي: "ليس لي مع هذا الإنسان شأن لأنه قوي بإلهه". استشهاده لما رأى الوالي ثبات الصبي شورة، أمر أن يُذبح كشاة ويعلّق على سور قريته لتنهش لحمه طيور السماء. فنفّذ فيه الجند هذا الحكم، ونال إكليل المجد في العاشر من شهر كيهك. الاستشهاد في المسيحية، صفحة 170* *المصدر :
*

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_289.htm


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

ومع إتساع دائرة الإضطهاد إستعملت الكنيسة 
·كلمة " المعترفين" على الذين إحتملوا الشدائد من أجل الحفاظ على الإيمان 
*·*وكلمة "شهيد" للذين إقتبلوا الموت لأجل الإيمان وهذا الإستخدام الأخير 

The Oxford Dictionary of the Christian Church, p. 866 ​هوالمعروف الآن 
وفى اللغة العربية نجد أن الفعل " إستشهد" 
فى معناه الإصطلاحى يعنى إنساناً قتل فى سبيل الله 
وفى معناه الفقهى إستشهد بمعنى سئل الشهادة أو طلب للشهادة والمقصود بالشهادة هنا هى الشهادة للإيمان الذى يدين به
ودعنه .






وجميع من قتلوا فى الكشح المسيحيين الواحد والعشرين وضعوا فى صف الشهداء وذلك طبقاً للمعنى اليونانى وأيضاً طبقاً للتقليد الكنسى وأيضاً طبقاً للمعنى اللغوى العربى لأن المسلمين أمروا كل واحد فيهم إنكار إيمانه بالمسيح تحت تهديد السلاح وطلبوا منهم النطق بالشهادتين لإنكار المسيح وإعتناق الدين الإسلامى وعندما رفضوا وأقروا بمسيحيتهم أطلقوا عليهم الرصاص والأعيرة النارية أو ذبحوهم أو ظلوا ضربوهم بألات حاده حتى خرجت أرواحهم وأردوهم قتلى , وفى هذه الحاله يطلق عليهم المسيحيين شهداء وتصبح أسماؤهم وبقاياهم مقدسة تفتخر بهم الأجيال اللاحقة لأنهم لم ينكروا إيمانهم وبهذا ظل المسلمين يقتلون المسيحين على مدى 1400سنة منذ إحتلالهم مصر وحتى مذبحة الكشح 0
*الأنبا ويصا*
يقول الأنبا ويصا أسقف أيبروشية (1) .. بين واحد مسلم وتاجر مسيحى ولما ذهب التاجر ليشتكى المسلم فى قسم البوليس تدخلت النيابة وأخذت أقواله وأفرجت عنه ولكن البوليس إعتقله بقانون الطوارئ فى يوم 31 لأنهم خافوا أن يتكلم عن الحقيقة ورموه فى السجن بالرغم من كل المتهمين طلعهم القاضى فى 7 ديسمبر ولكنهم طلعوا المسيحى القبطى بعديهم بشهرين وطبعاُ الكل يعرف ماذا يحدث فى السجون المصرية
كان فيه واحد من هؤلاء الأقباط راكب تاكسى مع مسلمين فأوقفوا العربه على الطريق وتحققوا من البطاقات الشخصية ولماعرفوا أنه مسيحى وقالوا له : " إنطق بالشهادتين" فراح راشم علامة الصليب وفتح يديه فضربوه.. وموتوه.. 
واحد تانى شهيد لم تعترف الحكومة المصرية بأنه قتل فى الأحداث وهو كان راجع من زيارة لقرية قريبة على دراجتة فوقفه المسلمون وقالوا له قل الشهادتين فرفض فضربوه بالفؤوس والنيابة إعتبرت الحادث أنه حادث سيارة ولم تنل أسرة الشهيد حتى التعويض المادى البسيط الذى صرف لغيرهم 


ويوجد ولد مسيحى آخر لم يعثرواعلى جثته حتى الآن ولم يدفن حتى اليوم أمروه أن يقولوا الشهادتين فرفض فقطعوا ذراعة وظلوا يقطعوا من جسمه ويموتوه موت بطئ ثم وضعوا جثته فى كوم قش وتبن ولم يجدوامنه إلا قطعة طولها حوالى 30 سم ويعتقد أن المستشفى رماها بطريقة أو أخرى 
إن شهداء الكشح قد إصطبغوا بالمعمودية الدموية فى وسط الكراهية الشيطانية لإسم المسيح -
وأن قسوة المسلمين البالغة تظهر فضيلة الحب المشتعل فى القلوب نحوالمصلوب - 
فيــــــا إلـــــهى .. .. 
تنسم فى أرواحهم الصاعده إليك محبة كنيستك القبطية التى قدمت الضحايا فى سرور وفرح - لتعيش فينا ونحن فيك 
هجماتهم المرعبة إنما تنم عن ضعفهم إذاء قوتك المحيية 
صليبك يخيفهم وكلماتك ترعبهم- أين هى قوتهم عندما قتلوا الأقباط فلقد ظلوا على مسيحيتهم؟

كنيسة باسم شهــــداء الكشح فى ذكراهم السادسة 
*



* 
*ذكرت جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 2/1/2006 م العدد 198 السنة 48 - أقامت‏ ‏إيبارشية‏ ‏البلينا‏ ‏وبرديس‏ ‏ودار‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏احتفالية‏ ‏كبري‏ ‏بالذكري‏ ‏السادسة‏ ‏لشهداء‏ ‏الكشح‏.‏ترأس‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏القداس‏-‏الذي‏ ‏أقيم‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏المناسبة‏-‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ويصا‏ ‏بمشاركة‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏بسادة‏ ‏ولفيف‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكشح‏ ‏وأخميم‏ ‏وسوهاج‏.‏
أقيم‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏بساحة‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏الجديدة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أقيمت‏ ‏خصيصا‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏شهداء‏ ‏الكشح‏ ‏تخليدا‏ ‏لذكراهم‏,‏وتضم‏ ‏رفات‏ ‏الواحد‏ ‏والعشرين‏ ‏شهيدا‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏راحوا‏ ‏ضحية‏ ‏أحداث‏ ‏الكشح الثانيةالتي‏ ‏وقعت‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأسبوع‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏من‏ ‏يناير‏ ‏سنة‏2000‏م‏.‏
حضر‏ ‏الاحتفالية‏ ‏لفيف‏ ‏من‏ ‏القيادات‏ ‏الأمنية‏ ‏بمحافظة‏ ‏سوهاج‏ ‏أعربت‏ ‏أسر‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏عن‏ ‏سعادتهم‏ ‏لتأسيس‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏أسماء‏ ‏شهدائها‏ .‏ وكانت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏قد‏ ‏قررت‏ ‏إصدار‏ ‏تقويم‏ ‏سنوي ‏-‏ كل‏ ‏عام‏- ‏يحمل‏ ‏صور‏ ‏شهداء‏ ‏الكشح‏ ‏تكريما‏ ‏لأرواحهم‏ ‏الطاهرة‏.* 
************************************ 
*وقعت حادثة الكشح في 31 ديسمبر 1999 في منطقة الكشح في جنوب مصر. وذبح 20 قبطياً وأصيب 33 آخرون بجروح [1]. وقد صورت البروباجاندا الإسلامية التى تبثها الحكومة المصرية على أن كان خلافا وقع بين تاجر قبطي وأحد الزبائن المسلمين عشية رأس السنة في 31 ديسمبر 1999 كان السبب وراء اندلاع المواجهات ، إلا أن التوتر كان سائدا في البلدة عندما استرعت الكشح الانتباه الدولي للمرة الأولى في عام 1998، عندما اتهمت جماعة حقوق الإنسان الشرطة باعتقال 1000 محتجز مسيحى قبطى في قضية الكشح لعام 1998م وتعذيبهم جميعاً أثناء تحقيقها في جريمة قتل اثنين من المسيحيين وعبرت الجماعة عن اعتقادها بأن الشرطة وقتها كانت تريد إلصاق التهمة بأحد الأقباط لتجنب تصعيد حدة التوتر بين المسلمين و المسيحيين وقد نفت الحكومة المصرية ذلك في حينه
وقد اضطرت الحكومة المصرية إلى تحويل 4 من الشرطة إلى القضاء إلا أنه تم تبرأتهم لاحقا وترقيتهم إلى وظائف أعلى وقال المحتجزين الأقباط في قضية عام 1998 م بأنهم تعرضوا للتعذيب أثناء الإستجواب بتعليقهم من السقف بصورة معكوسة أو تعرضهم إلى صعقات كهربائية أو إجبارهم الوقوف ساعات طويلة في وضع الصليب وصلب بعضهم. وبعد يومين من اندلاع المواجهات الطائفية في الكشح في 31 ديسمبر 1999، عدل اسم المدينه إلى دار السلام . ويرى المسؤولون أن تغيير الاسم يعطي إيحاء بشيوع روح جديدة , ولكن أى روح جديدة أنه دار الإسلام التى يذل فيه غير المسلم بشريعة الإجرام شريعة الإسلام الشريعة العنصرية النازية .* 
*‏* 
************************************* 
*للمــــــــــــرة الـــــــرابعة ....
تـــــــأجيل قضية الكشـــــــــــح
الكاتب: الكتيبة الطيبية 
اليوم الخميس 21 مايو 2009 عقدت جلسة محكمة الكشح جلستها الثالثة، وذلك في محكمة استئناف شمال القاهرة تعويضات القضية رقم 823 لسنه2 قضائية للنظر في الدعوى المرفوعة من نادر فوزي بصفته رئيس منظمة مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط ضد كل من رئيس الجمهورية ومجموعه من الوزراء لتعويض ضحايا الكشح ضد ما أصابهم نتيجة الإهمال الجسيم من رجال الشرطة المصرية في حماية الضحايا وعدم نجدتهم ويترافع عن المنظمة الأستاذة ناديه توفيق والأستاذ ممدوح عزمي، وقامت المحكمة بتأجيل القضية إلى جلسه 16 نوفمبر القادم وذلك لضم الملف الجنائي الذي نحاول ضمه منذ أكثر من عام ونصف ..نرجو الله ان ينضم الملف هذه المرة.*
************************************** 
*من طرائف الأقباط على ذبح شهداء الكشح *
*قراء شخص مسلم في الجرائد خبرين وهما رفض النقض في قضية الكشح وكذلك موت 350 من السياح في تايلاند في عمليه تفجير احد الفنادق هناك وتحدث مع صديقة المتطرف إيه رأيك في الموضوعين فكان الرد لا دول ها يدخلوا الجنة ولا دول فقال له طبعا بس ليه فكان الرد لأنهم لم يذبحوا على الطريقة الإسلامي* 
*شاهد فيلم فيديو عن الكشح ج1*
*شاهد فيلم فيديو عن الكشح ج 2*
*==========================**
المــــــــــراجع **(1) ألأنبا ويصا أسقف البلينا HE Metropolitan Weissa, تاريخ الرهبنة : 10-3-1972 م تاريخ الرسامة : 22/06/1975 م اسم الايبارشية : مطرانية البلينا وبرديس وأولاد طوق شرق - مقر الإيبروشية : مدينة البلينا - المحافظة / المدينة : محافظة سوهاج - المدن التابعة له : البلينا - برديس - أولاد طوق شرق - الكشح - عنوان المقر : بيت المطارنة – المرقسية الكبرى بالازبكية - اللجان : لجنه الإيمان والتعليم والتشريع لجنه الطقوس العنوان البريدى : مطرانية البلينا – محافظة سوهاج - تليفون عام : 093800816 , 093801691 تليفون المقر : 025907476 Fax الفاكس : 093801312
E-Mail البريد الالكترونى : -تم حذف االبريد بواسطة الادارة _برجاء الالتزام بقوانين المنتديات مع الشكر _الادارة - 
-تم حذف االبريد بواسطة الادارة _برجاء الالتزام بقوانين المنتديات مع الشكر _الادارة - 
وقرية الكشح هى قرية تابعة لإيبروشيته وقد قام الرئيس السادات فى سبتمبر سنة 1981 بتحديد إقامة البابا شنودة الثالث وفى سبتمبر 81 ألقى القبض علي الأنبا ويصا و 24 كاهن وحوالى 250 علمانى وظل الأنبا ويصا فى السجن حتى 27/3/1982 م ويقول الأنبا ويصا لى الشرف ان أسجن لمدة 7 شهور .. فبلاش سيرة الجبن اللى يقدر يعمل حاجة يعملها " من يستطيع أن يعمل حسناً ولا يفعل فقد أخطأ " - إحنا عانينا فى فترة من الفترات من تدين مريض , فهمنا مسيحيتنا بمفهوم خاطئ , ولكن مسيحنا قوى , والآباء الرسل كانوا كلهم أقوياء , وقهروا ممالك , فالخضوع ليس معناه الخنوع , هذا الخضوع هو الإحترام والتقدير , لما الحكومة تضغط على الناس علشان يغيروا ديانتهم , والقسيس يكتبوه فى خانة الديانة مسلم ويبقى فيه وأحد أسمه صليب عبد المسيح ومكتوب فى خانة الديانة مسلم يبقى ما نتكلمش !! *


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ومع إتساع دائرة الإضطهاد إستعملت الكنيسة
> ·كلمة " المعترفين" على الذين إحتملوا الشدائد من أجل الحفاظ على الإيمان
> *·*وكلمة "شهيد" للذين إقتبلوا الموت لأجل الإيمان وهذا الإستخدام الأخير
> 
> ...


 


*المصدر :http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_192.htm*


----------



## لولو30 (16 فبراير 2010)

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/6149/logogou.jpg
ده لينك مؤتمرالشباب  الحادى عشر(  رايت كليك ) تحت رعايه صاحب النيافه الانبا داود اسقف المنصوره وتوابعها


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

*قداسة البابا شنودة : نستأنف الحكم إلى الله وحده
3/1/2003
إن الله الذي قال لقايين القاتل الأول "صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلى من الأرض". نصرخ إلى عدله الإلهي دماء عشرين قبطيا سالت على أرض الكشح في صعيد مصر
وتصرخ معها دماء أخوة لهم سالت في أبو قرقاص، وفي الدير المحرق وفي ديروط وصنبو، وفي التوفيقية بسمالوط، وفي منشأة دملو، وفي غير ذلك.... كلها تصرخ إلى عدله الإلهي وإن لم تجد إنصافا على الأرض فهي تطلب الإنصاف من الله وحده ، وهومصدر كل عدل.
كان الحكم الذي صدر في قضية الكشح مصدر إحباط للأقباط كلهم، وترك في نفوسهم جرحا عميقا وأثر لا يمحى من ذاكراتهم على مر الزمن
لذلك هم يتجهون إلى الرب الذي لم ينس مطلقا دماء هابيل الصديق.. فهو يقيم العدل، ويعطي العزاء*
****************************************
*قال قداسة البابا شنودة فى الإجتماع الأسبوعى 16/5/2007م أحداث قرية بمها بالعياط محافظة الجيزة مصر : ربنا‏ ‏شايف‏ ‏وسامع‏ ,‏وأن‏ ‏سكت‏ ‏المسئولون‏ ‏فلن‏ ‏يسكت‏ ‏الرب  *​

 
**********************************************************************
*التطهير العرقى لبعض القرى* 
على سبيل المثال قرى أولاد نجم وقرية عزبة داود (بجوار بهجورة محافظة قنا) وعزبة الأقباط بالمنوفية.
*أحداث الاعتداءات والقتل الجماعي للأقباط :* 
*امبابة 1991- قرية ام دميانة 1995- كفر دميانة 1996- عين شمس 1990-  1996- الاسكندرية 1991 –1994- 1995- الفيوم 1996 - ديروط 1992- 1993 - القوصية 1994 - ابو قرقاص 1990- 1997 سمالوط 1991 ملوى 1995- المنيا 1989- منشية ناصر 1992- اسيوط 1992 - 1995 -1996 - طما 1992- 1996 – طهطا 1996 قنا 1993- 1995 *
* –  صنبو1996 - 2004الكشح 1998 -2000.*
*محافظة البحر الاحمر دير الانبا انطونيوس اغسطس2004 ومركز بطمس لخدمة المعوقين 1996-1997-  1999 -2003 و 5يناير2004 وقرية جرزا مركز العياط محافظة الجيزه يوم  7/ 11 /2003 *
مظاهر الحــــزن تخيم على جزء من وطننـــــــــا العظيم الذى داسته أقدام الهلوسة ألإسلامية فى مصر 
*ألغى المسيحيون في قرية الكشح بصعيد مصر احتفالات عيد الميلاد... ولم يعيد المسيحيون هناك هذا العيد ، وهم من الأقباط الأرثوذوكس، قداس منتصف الليل 
 كما علقت الكنيسة الرئيسية في البلدة علما أسود، حدادا على ضحايا الصدامات الطائفية التي شهدتها البلدة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين يوم الأحد الماضي 
 وبدلا من قداس منتصف الليل، شيع المسيحيون جثمان أحد ضحايا هذه الصدامات ، والذين بلغ عددهم عشرين قتيلا كلهم من المسيحيين ما عدا واحدا  , شكرا لكم يا مسلمين يا من أجدادكم كانوا أقباطاً مسيحيين , ولكن لستم أنتم الفاعلين ولكنه الدين الإسلامى الشيطانى الذى أعتنقه أجدادكم الأقباط لأنهم لفقرهم لم يستطيعوا دفع الجزية .
 في نفس الوقت، تحدث الأنبا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذوكسية في كلمته أثناء قداس منتصف الليل بالقاهرة، عن قرون من الروابط السلمية التي جمعت بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في مصر *
************************************
*حرائق [غامضة] تلتهم البيوت في صعيد مصر والنيابة توفد لجنة للتحقيق
27 يناير 2007 م
مصر - الأقصر : حجاج سلامة الشرق الأوسط 
عادت الحرائق الغامضة التي تشتعل في منازل قرويين بصعيد مصر ولم تحدد اسبابها بعد للظهور مجدداً بعد نحو عامين من اختفاء الظاهرة المثيرة للجدل، ومنذ الأسبوع الماضي وحتى أول من أمس اندلعت الحرائق المماثلة مجدداً وظهرت معها ذات التكهنات عن أسباب وقوعها، ففي حين يتهم القرويون «لعنة الفراعنة» يرى رجال الشرطة أنه من الطبيعي اندلاع الحرائق في مساكن مليئة بالقش ومخلفات الزراعات وغيرها من مستلزمات البيوت الريفية. وحين التهمت الحرائق 195 منزلا وقتلت طفلين في قرى محافظتي سوهاج وقنا في صيف عام 2004، كان من السهل اتهام الطقس الحار والجاف الذي يساعد على اشعال الحرائق في فصل الصيف بالصعيد، إضافة إلى تواجد القش وهشيم الحطب الملقى فوق أسطح البيوت الريفية. لكن هذا التفسير قد لا يقنع القرويين مع عودة الظاهرة في فصل الشتاء.
واحترق منزل للمواطن حمدي فتح الله ضيف من قرية الزينية بمدينة الأقصر، حيث اشتعلت النيران بمنزله ثلاث مرات متتالية، والتهمت أثاث الزفاف الخاص بابنته وردة، وأصر صاحب المنزل المنكوب على اتهام «الجان» بإشعال النيران، واستبعدت المعاينة التي قام بها أحمد يوسف مدير نيابة مركز الأقصر حدوث الحريق بفعل فاعل لأنه وقع في مكان واحد محكم الغلق، وتم انتداب لجنة فنية للمعاينة، وإعداد تقرير عن الواقعة. وشهدت قرية حاجر الأقالتة غرب الأقصر اشتعال الحرائق في منازل الأشقاء عبده وإبراهيم ومحمود عيد بشير وكذلك في بيت فوزي سيد محمد منصور، وهي ذات القرية التي شهدت من قبل اشتعال نيران غريبة في حوائط وأسقف غرف النوم بمساكن المواطنين قناوي محمد تمساح والأخوين مصطفى ومحمد صديق جاد و8 آخرين.
ويعتقد القرويون في العديد من قرى الصعيد بوجود «لعنة الفراعنة»، قائلين إن الكنوز الفرعونية المدفونة في المناطق الأثرية القديمة في جنوب مصر، يوجد عليها حراس من الجان في هيئة طيور تلقي بلهب من النار كعقاب لمن يحاول السطو على تلك الكنوز أو التهاون في حمايتها من اللصوص.*
*تعليق : لى النقمة يقول الرب .. هذه القرى هى التى خرج منها الأشقياء الذين قاموا بذبح الأقباط , وخاصة الأشقاء المذكورين الذين حصلوا على البراءة من حكم الإسلام الأرضى الذى أصدرته المحاكم المصرية *
***********************************
*ألسنة نارية تهبط من السماء وتحرق بيوت المسلمين حول قرية الكشح*
*فى شهر 6/ 2004 هبطت ألسنة نارية من السماء تحرق مساكن المسلمين فى 17 قرية حول قرية الكشح وكتمت الحكومة فى *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*



**مصر على إذاعة هذه الأنباء وفى شهر 7/ 2004 م نشرت صحيفة كويتية أسمها جريدة الوطن أن العاملين المصريين من منطقة البلينا أتصلوا بأهاليهم للأطمئنان على أهاليهم بعد إنتشار حرائق فى مساكن المسلمين بالاتصالات الهاتفية للاطمئنان على ذويهم، ومتابعة هذه الحرائق الغامضة ، والتي تعد سابقـة لم تحدث في تاريخ هذه المدينة الآمنة, وبعد أنتشار الخبر باسبوع تقريباً فى العالم نشرته أخيراً جريدة الأسبوع الصادرة فى مصر فى يوم الأثنين 19 يوليو 2004 م وقد ذكرت الجريدة فى تحقيقاتها أن الحكومة ذكرت أن الحرائق  تعود إلي الماس الكهربائي أو أفران الخبز البلدي , .. كما ذكرت الكثير من الحرائق تنتشر الساعة 12 ظهراً ولم تتوقف حتى أثناء صلاة الجمعة وأعتقد الأهالى أن الكتل النارية القادمة من السماء هى جن , والبعض الاخر قال أنه لعنة النصارى , *
*وشرارة بداية هذه النيران الغريبة انطلقت من نجوع برديس حينما شبت النيران في منزل احد الفلاحين، وشاهد البعض لهبا يطير في الفضاء، كأنه الطير، ثم يحط على المنازل، مما يؤدي الى حرق كل محتوياتها، وعلل البعض أن الحمام المحترق هو الذي وزّع النيران على البيوت، إلا انه وبعد ساعات معدودة انتقلت النيران الى منطقة في البلينا تطل على نهر النيل يطلق عليها «الفاوية» وحدث فيها مثلما حدث في «نجوع برديس»، وشاهد السكان طيورا تشبه الحمام تطير في الفضاء، بكتل نارية ثم تهوي على المنازل.
وقال احد السكان في «الفاوية» ان اللهب المتطاير في الفضاء لم يسبق لنا ان رأيناه من قبل، فقد تكون هناك اعمال سحرية وراءها، ثم في اليوم التالي انتقلت النيران الى قرية «السمطا» المطلة على نهر النيل، لتؤدي النيران الى حرق بعض الحيوانات وتدمير المحاصيل الزراعية، ثم انتقلت بعد ذلك الى قرى الحجز، والإصلاح، والعرابة، والساحل، والعجمي، وبني حميل، وهي قرى موزعة على شاطئ نهر النيل وخلف الجبال.
وقال شهود عيان ان الاهالي اصبحوا على اهبة الاستعداد لنجدة كل من يستغيث طلبا للمساعدة في اطفاء الحريق الذي اصاب منزله ولكن هذه النار لم تكن قابلة للأطفاء حتى تأتى بما أتت لأجله ، ولقد انتشر الناس في الشوارع، والازقة رافضين دخول منازلهم خوفا من الحرائق، ولنجدة النساء اللائي يصرخن طلبا للمساعدة.
**وكان معدل عدد البلاغات بالحرائق هو 15 بلاغ يوميا , بدات الحرائق فى قرية أدريس التى ألتهمت النيران 10 منازل فيها , وفى قرية معبسرة إلتهمت النيران 15 بيت إشتعلت فيها النيران مرة واحده الساعة 2 ظهراً وفى اليوم التالى أشتعلت النيران فى 40 منزلاً وهذا يعنى أن النيران إلتهمت 55 بيتاً فى قرية واحدة فى يومين , وقالت إحدى النساء أنها رشت البوص الموجود فوق البيت بالمياة وفى الساعة 2 ظهراً أشتعلت النيران فى بيتها , ويذكر شهود عيان ان النيران تخطت الحدود الغربية من نهر النيل كي تنتقل الى الحدود الشرقية منه لتصيب منازل في مدينة «دار السلام» وخصوصا في قرية «الكُشح». *
*وقال احد السكان في «الفاوية» ان اللهب المتطاير في الفضاء لم يسبق لنا ان رأيناه من قبل، فقد تكون هناك اعمال سحرية وراءها، ثم في اليوم التالي انتقلت النيران الى قرية «السمطا» المطلة على نهر النيل، لتؤدي النيران الى حرق بعض الحيوانات وتدمير المحاصيل الزراعية، ثم انتقلت بعد ذلك الى قرى الحجز، والإصلاح، والعرابة، والساحل، والعجمي، وبني حميل، وهي قرى موزعة على شاطئ نهر النيل وخلف الجبال*
*وإمتدت منطقة الحرائق جنوباً لتشمل محافظات أخرى من الصعيد إلى جرجا وقنا وبلغت المساحة التى كانت النيران السمائية تقع عليها 650 كيلوميتر ,  وقد أتت هذه الحرائق علي 40 منزلا  في نجوع دير النواهض (6 منازل) خور واسع (7 منازل) الشيخ حمد (10 منازل) الأوسط سمهود (منزلين) العليمات (منزلين) العمرة (منزلين) بلاد المال (منزل) وهذا الحصر مبدئي حيث لا تزال الحرائق تتوالي*
*وقد ضمت قائمة القري المحترقة سمهود وكوم جابر والنواهض ودير النواهض والكعيمات ونجع الزمر وخور واسع والشيخ حمد وكوم يعقوب وقد انتقلت إلي فرشوط المركز المجاور لأبو تشت.*
*في قرية كوم جابر التقينا بعدد من الأهالي يقول محمود همام البهنساوي شيخ معهد كوم جابر: اندلعت النيران في منزلي ست مرات ما بين الساعة 11 ظهرا والثانية ظهرا والرابعة عصرا وكذلك بالليل ويشير إلي أن المكان الذي اندلعت فيه النيران لا يوجد به فرن. أما ابنه وليد فقال: رأيت جسما مشعا يسقط من أعلي وهذا الجسم عندما سقط وجدناه عبارة عن كتلة حمراء تنفجر منها بلورات يخرج منها دخان.*
*وآخر إحصائية غير حكومية قالت أن عدد البيوت التى أصابها الحريق بلغ 400 **- 700 مسكن وتبلغ الخسارة إذا صدق هذا الخبر ملايين الجنيهات هذا غير محتويات المساكن والمواشى التى أحترقت وقد فقد أحد المزارعين مواشيه بعد أن إشتراها 65 ألف جنيه مصرى وقد عوضت الحكومة كل متضرر بـ 25 جنيها فقط فى الوقت الذى خسر فيه المواطنين ملايين الجنيهات  !!*
*ومن الطريف أن المسلمين الذين سرقوا محتويات الأقباط فى قرية الكشح كانوا يخرجون التلفزيونات والثلاجات وأشياء أخرى من منازلهم ويضعونها فى حوارى القرى خوفاً من نزول الألسنة النارية وحرق بيوتهم !! *
*أقوال المسلمين عن هذه الأجسام النارية العجيبة*
*الدكتور أحمد جاد الرب من مستشفي البلينا المركزي يشير إلي أنه يصل إليه يوميا حالات مصابة من الحريق 
ويؤكد الدكتور أحمد أن هذه ظاهرة غريبة لم تحدث من قبل فقد رأيت بعيني في قرية السمطة إحدي السيدات وضعت سجادة علي شباك منزلها اشتعلت بها النيران فجأة فقمنا بإطفائها واشتعلت مرة أخري كما أن النيران تشتعل في كل* 
* مكان بالقرية بدون سبب  *
*ياسر فاروق حاصل علي دبلوم زراعة يقول: رأيت في السماء جسما مضيئا يشبه الشمعة الحمراء بالضبط طولها حوالي 5 سم تهبط من السماء علي الأرض وكانت تتوهج بشدة وبمجرد أن لمست الأرض تناثرت إلي قطع صغيرة جدا حتي ذابت هذه القطع .*
* وقال أبو الوفا محمد الذي : ان هذا الجسم المضيء اصطدم بباب منزلي ثم وقع علي الأرض وذاب ولم يظهر له أثر وقام فريق من المتخصصين في الدفاع المدني والحريق قادم من القاهرة لدراسة هذه الظاهرة وقد  استهان هذا الفريق في البداية بظاهرة الحرائق في احدي قري البلينا وهي قرية برخيل، وقبل مغادرتهم القرية فوجئوا أشتعلت النيران فى أربعة منازل دفعة واحدة بحريق هائل أمام أعينهم جعلهم في حالة ذهول غير قادرين على تفسير هذه الظاهرة العجيبة .*
*هويدا بدوى هلالى أصيبت بحريق وقالت : " كنت أجلس أمام منزلي ليلا نظرا لارتفاع درجة الحرارة ولكن فجأة رأيت في السماء جسما مضيئا يسقط من السماء وينكسر إلي أجزاء فامتلأ قلبي بالرعب. وجدت أحد هذه الأجسام يقترب مني مباشرة واصطدم بي وبعدها لم أشعر إلا وأنا في المستشفي وهذه الحروق موجودة علي ذراعي." *
*فى مركز أبو تشت قالت خيرية حمدان من قرية العمرة: كنا نجلس أمام الدار وأخبرنى أحد الأطفال بفزع بأن النار اشتعلت داخل المنزل وحاولت الدخول ولم أتمكن من وهج النار الذي كان علي هيئة كرات بالغة الاحمرار*
*أما إيهاب صادق (نجع عبد الكريم) فقد شاهد في الثالثة فجرا كرات ملتهبة تهوي نحو الأرض بعدها سمع باحتراق منزل بمنطقة الحلافي علي حدود محافظة سوهاج *
*وقد فسرت الجهات الحكومية هذه الظاهرة بارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو نهارا ولكن هذه الفكرة لم تجد تفسيرا ًبعد أن أكد بعض الأهالي أن بعض هذه الحرائق وقعت قبيل الفجر وإنها لم تشمل المناطق الجبلية فقط في أبو تشت مثل بلاد المال بحري والشيخ حمد والعمرة إنما امتدت لمناطق ريفية مثل نجع عبد الكريم والعليمات*
*كما فسرت جهات حكومية اخرى أن السبب هو تخزين مخلفات الحقول على سطوح المنازل . ولكن هناك الكثير من المنازل مبنى بالطوب الأحمر أحترقت وليس عليها مخلفات منهما منزلين بنجع عبد الكريم للسيد بيومي سلطان وشقيقته رضا علما بأن هذه المنازل مبنية بالطوب الأحمر  *
*راجع جريدة الأهرام التى صدرت فى القاهرة بتاريخ 24/7/2004 م السنة 123 العدد 383 لمزيد من التفاصيل عن الألسنة النارية التى تهبط من السماء على قرى صعيد مصر *
*وقد سجلت جرائد كثيرة هذا الحدث ومنها : الأهالى 25/7/2004 م و الوفد 25/7/2004 م و الأسبوع 2/12/2004م الرأى العام الكويتية 3/12/2004 و الشرق الأوسط 28/8/2007م و الوفد 14/10/2004م و الجمهورية كتب محم العزبى فى 20/2/2005م وغيرها من الجرائد *
***********************
*عامود نار يحرق بيوت المسلمين فى المنيا *
*بعد هجوم العرب المسلمين على دير أبو فانا بالأسلحة الرشاشة وخطفهم أربعة ثلاثة منهم رهبان أرجعوا الرهبان وما زال الرابع مخطوف حتى الآن وهو أخو رئيس الدير وحاولوا إجبارهم على الإسلام وقتلهم لقبطى فى إحدى القرى *
*جريدة الدستور (الأمة مصدر السلطات) الأثنين 7/7/2008 العدد 401
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 عن خبر بعنوان [ نيران تشتعل بطريقة غامضة وتلتهم 23 منزلاً بقرية بني حسن الأشراف بالمنيا ] كتب ـ علي حسين ونجلاء فتحي:
أحمد ضياء الدين أحمد ضياء الدين محافظ المنيا  ----------->
سادت حالة من الفزع والرعب بين أهالي قرية بني حسن الأشراف بالمنيا والبالغ عددهم 12 ألف مواطن بعد اشتعال النيران داخل منازل القرية بصورة متكررة وبدون أسباب واضحة، مما اضطرهم لترك منازلهم والمبيت داخل الزراعات وفي الشوارع.
النيران التي نشبت في منازل القرية بطريقة غامضة أعادت للأذهان واقعة مماثلة تعرض لها أحد المواطنين ويدعي «أبو القاسم سليمان عبد الموجود» بقرية كوم سيادة بسمالوط في شهر أكتوبر من عام 2006 عندما لاحقته النيران
ويؤكد «محمد أحمد حسان» ـ عمدة قرية بني حسن الأشراف ـ أن القرية يبلغ عدد سكانها 12 ألف
ويضيف عمدة القرية أن النيران بدأت في منزل إحدي المواطنات وتدعي «أم هاشم»، ثم أخذت تنتقل من منزل إلي آخر حتي استقرت في منزل المواطن «فتحي فؤاد» لمدة يومين متواصلين 
ويقول الشيخ «عصام حسن يوسف» ـ أحد الذين يدعون أنهم علي علاقة بالجن ويستطيع التعامل معه ـ إن حادثاً شبيهاً بما يحدث بالقرية وقع منذ شهرين بقرية البيهو بسمالوط واستطاع السيطرة عليه وطرد الجن من هذه القرية.. 
ويضيف رضا حمدي ـ أحد أهالي القرية ـ أنه عند اشتعال النيران تكون علي شكل عامود مستقيم وعندما كنا نقوم بسكب المياه علي هذه النيران لإخمادها كانت تزداد اشتعالاً حتي إن حوائط المنازل كانت شديدة السخونة.*
*******************
*بالفيديو.. قصة الكتل النارية التى سقطت من السماء فى سوهاج
الأهالى شاهدوا كتلة نور بعيدة فى السماء تتحرك فى اتجاهات مختلفة الأهالى شاهدوا كتلة نور بعيدة فى السماء تتحرك فى اتجاهات مختلفة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*جريدة اليوم السابع الأثنين، 18 مايو 2009 م سوهاج ـ محمود مقبول
تجرى النيابة العامة بسوهاج اليوم الاثنين، التحقيق فى واقعة المحضر رقم 1573 إدارى مركز طهطا، والتى جاء فيها تضرر المواطن جاد الرب أحمد على عسكر (30 عاماً) حاصل على ليسانس حقوق من سقوط كرة من النار على منزله من السماء، مما تسبب فى حدوث حريق بالحوش الخاص بتربية الماشية، حيث نفقت على إثر ذلك عدد 2 بقره وعدد من الأغنام والطيور وإصابة بعض الماشية الأخرى بحروق متفرقة.
وعلى جانب آخر أكد شهود العيان، أنه أثناء هروبهم من موجة الحر التى اجتاحت المحافظة فى الأيام الأخيرة وجلوسهم فى الزراعات وعلى الطريق السريع شاهدوا كتلة نور بعيدة فى السماء تتحرك فى اتجاهات مختلفة وبعد حوالى 6 دقائق بدأت تقترب من الأرض حتى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 سقطت على أحد المنازل فى الحوش الخلفى الخاص بتربية الماشية وفى غضون لحظات ارتفعت ألسنة اللهب إلى ارتفاع كبير قارب 11 متراً تقريباً وفى بداية الأمر رفض الأهالى المشاركة فى إخماد الحريق خوفاً من الجسم المشتعل الذى سقط، ولكن الحمية جعلتهم يتكاتفون ويستخدمون كل ما لديهم لإخماد النيران، وذلك لمدة نصف ساعة إلى أن حضرت قوات الحماية المدنية بنقطة شرطة شطورة.
ومن جانبه أكد جاد الرب أنه لم يكن يعلم بالحريق، حيث إنه كان ذاهباً إلى صالون الحلاقة القريب من المنزل وعندها شاهد كتلة النيران تقترب من منزله والأهالى يصرخون "نار نار"، مما جعله يندفع لاستكشاف الأمر، وكانت الفاجعة عندما شاهد النيران تلتهم الحوش المخصص لتربية الماشية فى لحظات والجميع يبذل كل ما لديه من جهد لإخماد الحريق، ولكن دون جدوى نظراً لأن المنطقة تفتقد لوجود حنفية حريق.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وأشار أيضا إلى أن الأدلة الجنائية جاءت لموقع الحريق ولم تصل إلى السبب الحقيقى وراء الحريق، وأنه تم عمل معاينة تصويرية للمكان بالكامل ولم يتم العثور على أى أجزاء من كرة النار المحترقة.وعن التعويضات من جراء الحريق أكد أن الخسائر بلغت حوالى 18 ألف جنيه وأنه لم تقم أى جهة سواء التضامن أو المحافظة بتعويضه، وأنه يأمل أن يتم تعويضه بالشكل المناسب والمرضى الذى يعوضه خسائره وألا تكون الخسائر مبالغ زهيدة لا تغنى ولا تسمن من جوع.*
*جاد الرب عسكر صاحب المنزل أكد في اتصال هاتفي لـ "إيلاف" 15 بشنس 1725 للشهداء - 23 مايو 2009 ميلادية : ان منزله لم يحترق بفعل مصدر منزلي على الإطلاق (الحكومة تقول أنه حمام أمسكت به النيران) مشيرا الى انه أكد في محضر الشرطة أن سبب احتراق منزله جسم غريب مشتعل سقط من السماء، ما أدى الى اندلاع النيران فيه.
وقد فوجئ جاد الرب بأهالي القرية يهرولون الى منزله الساعة العاشرة مساء، ويطالبونه بالخروج هو وعائلته لان المنزل يحترق، وقد شاهد اهالي القرية جسما غريبا متوهجا ينزل من السماء ببطء حتى استقر على منزل المحامي.رواية جاد الرب تتفق مع رواية زين عبد الحكم، مقيم آخر في القرية، أكد أنه رأى جسما دائري الشكل ومتوهجا في حجم أكبر بقليل من كرة قدم يمشي ببطء لمدة ثلاث أو أربع دقائق، ثم تحول المكان المحيط به إلى نهار نتيجة الضوء المبهر وتابع قائلا: ذهب أهل القرية لتحري الأمر وقد أصيبوا بالدهشة عندما وجدوا أن ا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لجسم أحدث حريقا كبيراً جداً بالمنزل. وقد سقطت الكرة على المنزل وألهبت فيه نيرانا شديدة، ارتفع اللهب فيها الى 14 مترا واستمر الحريق لمدة نصف ساعة, واتى على محتويات المنزل بالكامل، ولكن لم يصب أي أحد بأذى.لكن الاهالي من جانبهم يرفضون تقرير المعمل الجنائي ويصرون على أن ما شاهدوه في السماء وسقط على المنزل فاحرقه, ليس طيور الحمام بل كرات نارية ملتهبة, مشيرين الى "انهم يستطيعون التفريق جيدا بين الحمام والأجسام الملتهبة التي بقيت لأوقات طويلة في السماء قبل ان تسقط على المنزل".وأشار أحمد أحمد عبد العال مزارع، إلى أنه فور حدوث الواقعة صارت حالة من القلق والفوضى داخل أنحاء القرية، حيث ظل الأهالى خارج المنازل ينظرون للسماء يترقبون هبوط أى كور جديدة من السماء على منازلهم وقاموا بملء جميع أدوات المطابخ بالماء تحسباً لحدوث حرائق جديدة وفى الصباح ظل الحادث حديث جميع الأوساط وفى كل الأماكن من مدارس وجامعات ومصالح حكومية.
أما عن رد فعل المسئولين لم يخرج أى مسئول على مستوى المحافظة بتصريح يفسر تلك الواقعة وأسبابها ومدى مصداقيتها من عدمه سواء من المتخصصين أو غيرهم.
*********************************
*أسراب الجراد تغزو مصر *

*ولم تكن ألسنة  اللهب الهابطة من السماء تدمر بيوت المسلمين فقط ولكن هاجمت سماء مصر اسراب الجراد الصحراوى الكبير ليدمر حقول مصر وكأن هناك غضب سمائى معلن على فجور المسلمين المصريين لإضطهادهم لأقباط مصر *
****************************
*بعد تكرار إعتداء المسلمين على الأقباط قال قداسة البابا وخلال الموعظة الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية أمس الأول 12/6/2007 م  طالب البابا الأقباط بأن يدعوا الله أن يحفظهم بملائكته من كل شيء، وأن يحترسوا من الرؤي والأحلام، لأن الشيطان يستطيع أن يأخذ صورة ملاك، مؤكدا أن الملائكة تحفظ المؤمنين وتمهد لهم الطرق، لذلك فنحن كثيرا ما نطلب شفاعة الملائكة من أجل الإرشاد والإنقاذ.
وصفق الأقباط، الذين حضروا الموعظة، بحماس للبابا عندما قال: إنه كما توجد ملائكة الرحمة، توجد ملائكة العقاب، ومن الممكن أن تعاقب وقت اللزوم، مؤكدا لهم أن الملائكة ستحرسهم من أي شر، وتعاقب من يعتدي علي المسيحيين.*

سرقه ونهب وسلب ممتلكات أقباط الكشح​ 
السرقة والنهب للكفرة ( غير المسلمين ومنهم الأقباط) أمر مباح فى الشريعة الإسلامية ولا يعاقب عليها القانون الإسلامى ويقول الأنبا ويصا : " أنا خربت بيوت أولادى – حتى الراجل الفقير الذى يعيش على جاموسة سرقوها منه وإمعاناً فى التعذيب وإذلال الأقباط باعوا لحمها علناً بـ 3 جنية" فى الوقت الذى كان سعر كيلو اللحم من 15-20 جنيه مصرى .. أما عن الأجزخانات فقد سرقوا كراتين الأدوية , والأدوية غالية جداً كما تعرفون لأن معظمها مستورد من الخارج كانوا يبيعون الكرتونه الواحدة المملوئه بالأدوية بـ  2 أو 3 جنية فى الوقت أن دواء واحد من المضاد الحيوى يباع بـ 20 جنية هذا غير المخازن الخاصة بالمحلات الأخرى كلها إتنهبت وسرقت على غرار هذا الإسلوب ثمانية وثلاثين شخصاُ من العصابات الإسلامية قبض عليهم وحرزوا الأسلحة المضبوطة ولكنهم أخرجوهم ليتمتعوا بالحرية ويعيثوا فى الأرض فساداً . لمسلمين ينهبون ويسلبون ويسرقون الأقباط
سرقه ونهب وسلب ممتلكات أقباط الكشح
السرقة والنهب للكفرة ( غير المسلمين ومنهم الأقباط) أمر مباح فى الشريعة الإسلامية ولا يعاقب عليها القانون الإسلامى ويقول الأنبا ويصا : " أنا خربت بيوت أولادى – حتى الراجل الفقير الذى يعيش على جاموسة سرقوها منه وإمعاناً فى التعذيب وإذلال الأقباط باعوا لحمها علناً بـ 3 جنية" فى الوقت الذى كان سعر كيلو اللحم من 15-20 جنيه مصرى .. أما عن الأجزخانات فقد سرقوا كراتين الأدوية , والأدوية غالية جداً كما تعرفون لأن معظمها مستورد من الخارج كانوا يبيعون الكرتونه الواحدة المملوئه بالأدوية بـ 2 أو 3 جنية فى الوقت أن دواء واحد من المضاد الحيوى يباع بـ 20 جنية هذا غير المخازن الخاصة بالمحلات الأخرى كلها إتنهبت وسرقت على غرار هذا الإسلوب ثمانية وثلاثين شخصاُ من العصابات الإسلامية قبض عليهم وحرزوا الأسلحة المضبوطة ولكنهم أخرجوهم ليتمتعوا بالحرية ويعيثوا فى الأرض فساداً
لمسلمين ينهبون ويسلبون ويسرقون الأقباط
سرقه ونهب وسلب ممتلكات أقباط الكشح
السرقة والنهب للكفرة ( غير المسلمين ومنهم الأقباط) أمر مباح فى الشريعة الإسلامية ولا يعاقب عليها القانون الإسلامى ويقول الأنبا ويصا : " أنا خربت بيوت أولادى – حتى الراجل الفقير الذى يعيش على جاموسة سرقوها منه وإمعاناً فى التعذيب وإذلال الأقباط باعوا لحمها علناً بـ 3 جنية" فى الوقت الذى كان سعر كيلو اللحم من 15-20 جنيه مصرى .. أما عن الأجزخانات فقد سرقوا كراتين الأدوية , والأدوية غالية جداً كما تعرفون لأن معظمها مستورد من الخارج كانوا يبيعون الكرتونه الواحدة المملوئه بالأدوية بـ 2 أو 3 جنية فى الوقت أن دواء واحد من المضاد الحيوى يباع بـ 20 جنية هذا غير المخازن الخاصة بالمحلات الأخرى كلها إتنهبت وسرقت على غرار هذا الإسلوب ثمانية وثلاثين شخصاُ من العصابات الإسلامية قبض عليهم وحرزوا الأسلحة المضبوطة ولكنهم أخرجوهم ليتمتعوا بالحرية ويعيثوا فى الأرض فساداً سرقة وسلب ونهب محلات الصياغ وقتل المسيحيين فيها
*************************************************************************************************






 الذبح على الطريقـــــــــــة الإسلاميــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​ 


[/FONT]
















































​ 













يمكن قرائة ما قالته وكالة الـ  B.B.C  فى المواقع التالية
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_593000/593964.stm*
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_590000/590233.stm*
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_645000/645464.stm*
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_605000/605505.stm*​توهان قضايا قتل الأقباط 
وخاصة قضية الكشح فى المحاكم المصرية

هل سيحكم فى هذه القضايا بالعدل ويأخذ الجناة جزائهم أم ستتوه فى متاهه الشيوع ( شيوع الجرائم وعدم القدرة على تحديد الفاعل ) أم أنه سيكون الفاعل مجهول ! فكيف للقبطى أن يشتكى أسيادة المسلمين الذين يسرقوهم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ويسلبوهم ويقنلوهم ويضطهدوهم للبوليس المسلم والأمن المسلم والقضاة المسلمين ؟ فى الوقت الذى تنفذ فيه الشريعة الإسلامية العنصرية ضد الأقباط هذا هو العدل القاصر ! الجانى ورجل الأمن والقضاه وأجهزة الدولة إضطهدوا المجنى عليه القبطى المسكين ولكن قول يارب يا قبطى رددوا مع داود النبى قائلين:" كثيرين قاموا على كثيرين يقولون ليس له خلاص بإلهه .. لماذا إرتجت الأمم وتفكرت الشعوب بالباطل قام ملوك الأرض وتآمر الرؤساء معاً على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح هنا ربطهما " ( مز2:1-4) فى كبرياء الشرير يحترق المسكين .. فمه مملوء لعنه وغشاً وظلماً تحت لسانه مشقة وإثم يجلس فى مكمن الديار فى المختفيات يقتل البرئ عيناه تراقبان المسكين يكمن كأسد فى عرينه يكمه ليخطف المسكين يخطف المسكين يجذبه فى شبكته فتنسحق وتنحنى وتسقط المسكين فى براثنه قال فى قلبه أن الرب قد نسى حجب وجهه لا يرى إلى الأبد قم يارب إرفع يدك لاتنسى المساكين لماذا أهان الشرير الرب الإله .. لأنك يارب تنظرالمذلة والغم لتجازى بيدك فإليك يسلم المسكين أمره أنت صرت معين اليتيم الذين قتلوا عائلهم  ( مز10:3-12) وهناك من يقول أن بعضا منهم إما متعصب أو متحيز أومتطرف أو موجه أو مرتشى وكانت النتيجة النهائية هو صدور أحكام غير عادلة  فمن الواضح أن القضاه فى المحاكم المصرية يميعون القضية والدليل على ذلك.
*********************
آخر أخبار قضية الكشح 
*دأت محكمة شمال القاهرة بالعباسية ( دائرة 58 تعويضات ) يوم الخميس   26/7/2007 نظر قضية تعويضات ضحايا وشهداء مذبحة الكشح ، المرفوعة من الأستاذ / نادر فريد فوزي رئيس منظمة مسيحي الشرق الأوسط بكندا برقم 1932 لسنة 2007  . *
* وقام الأساتذة المحامون/ ممدوح عزمي ونادية توفيق وممدوح رمزي، وإستناداً إلى توكيلات رسمية من المصابين وورثة الشهداء، بتقديم مذكرة إلى المحكمة تختصم السيد رئيس الجمهورية بصفته ورئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزراء الداخلية والعدل بصفتهم، وتطالب بصرف مليون جنيه مصري لمصابي وورثة شهداء مذبحة الكشح التي بدأت يوم 31/12/1999 واستمرت لمدة ثلاثة أيام حتى يوم 2/1/2000 والتي أسفرت عن قتل وذبح وحرق 22 شهيداً مسيحياً من الرجال والنساء والشيوخ والأطفال .. والتمثيل بجثثهم، إلى جانب إصابة العشرات من المواطنين المسيحيين المصريين ..هذا مع العلم بأنه لم يتم معاقبة أي من القتلة واللصوص حتى اليوم  وبعد أكثر من سبع سنوات على هذه المذبحة التي يندى لها جبين البشر الأسوياء  ... ؟؟!! *
*   وقد تدخل  د. سيتي شنودة رسمياً في القضية في نفس الجلسة أمام المحكمة -  بصفته الشخصية - إلى جانب شهداء وضحايا الكشح .. مطالباً بتأييد طلبهم العادل في صرف التعويضات للمصابين..*


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

آخر أخبار قضية الكشح 
*دأت محكمة شمال القاهرة بالعباسية ( دائرة 58 تعويضات ) يوم الخميس   26/7/2007 نظر قضية تعويضات ضحايا وشهداء مذبحة الكشح ، المرفوعة من الأستاذ / نادر فريد فوزي رئيس منظمة مسيحي الشرق الأوسط بكندا برقم 1932 لسنة 2007  . *
* وقام الأساتذة المحامون/ ممدوح عزمي ونادية توفيق وممدوح رمزي، وإستناداً إلى توكيلات رسمية من المصابين وورثة الشهداء، بتقديم مذكرة إلى المحكمة تختصم السيد رئيس الجمهورية بصفته ورئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزراء الداخلية والعدل بصفتهم، وتطالب بصرف مليون جنيه مصري لمصابي وورثة شهداء مذبحة الكشح التي بدأت يوم 31/12/1999 واستمرت لمدة ثلاثة أيام حتى يوم 2/1/2000 والتي أسفرت عن قتل وذبح وحرق 22 شهيداً مسيحياً من الرجال والنساء والشيوخ والأطفال .. والتمثيل بجثثهم، إلى جانب إصابة العشرات من المواطنين المسيحيين المصريين ..هذا مع العلم بأنه لم يتم معاقبة أي من القتلة واللصوص حتى اليوم  وبعد أكثر من سبع سنوات على هذه المذبحة التي يندى لها جبين البشر الأسوياء  ... ؟؟!! *
*   وقد تدخل  د. سيتي شنودة رسمياً في القضية في نفس الجلسة أمام المحكمة -  بصفته الشخصية - إلى جانب شهداء وضحايا الكشح .. مطالباً بتأييد طلبهم العادل في صرف التعويضات للمصابين..*

​















أعلى - صورة الأنبا ويصا أثناء زيارته إلى إستراليا مع الأب الجليل تادرس سمعان 
*وخلفهم لوحة بأسماء شهداء الكشح وأستراليا هى أول بلد تكتب أسماء شهداء الكشح على حائط الكنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا بولا وتجرى الصلوات تذكارية سنوية يقيمها الأنبا دانيال أسقف سيدنى وتوابعها*
*-------------------------*
*على اليمين* ا*لأنبا ويصا التى تتبعه الكشح أثناء زيارته أستراليا مع زوجة الشهيد القبطى مكين مرقس*
*ومع أبونا تادرس سمعان وأبينا شنودة منصور*
*ومع الأستاذ كمال أسكندر وبعض أبناء الكنيسة*




















الجماعات الإسلامية : أعدمت 40 قبطيا مسيحيا رفضوا دفع الجزية



*





جأت الجماعة الإسلامية لتمويل عمليات الإرهاب بفرض إتاوات على المسيحيين تحت شعار "الدفع أو القتل" بلغ عائد تلك الإتاوات ما يزيد على 5 مليون جنيه قامت الجماعة الإسلامية بإعدام 40 قبطيا رفضوا دفعها بينهم ثلاثة تم إعدامهم في منزل عمدة قرية جريس بمركز أبو قرقاص محافظة المنيا ففي خلال ما يزيد على العامين الماضيين قامت الجماعة الإسلامية بقتل ما يقرب من 40 مواطنا قبطيا رفضوا أو لم يستطيعوا دفع الإتاوات كما قامت بقتل آخرين حاولوا إبلاغ الشرطة كما طلب منهم . في الوقت الذي هاجر فيه بعض الأقباط وتركوا أرضهم ومنازلهم وأموالهم خوفا من بطش الإسلاميين بعد تأخرهم في دفع الإتاوة المفروضة عليهم ومحاولتهم إبلاغ الأجهزة الأمنية .
**
ونشرت جريدة الأهالي الصادرة بتاريخ 19/3/1997 أسماء الضحايا الدين رفضوا دفع الجزية فقتلوا .

الأهالي تنفرد بنشر أسماء الضحايا هؤلاء رفضوا دفع الجزية فقتلوا 
*
*20- خيري جرجس الشهير تندة / ملوى 6/95
بـ "خيري الضبع" صيدلي-21                                 21- ظريف محفوظ سمالوط 6/95
22- عماد رؤوف فؤاد "صايغ" ملوى 9/95
23- شريف شوقي نجيب "صائغ" ملوى 9/95
24- سامي شحاته كامل نزلة البدرمان / ملوى 9/95
25- ظريف أنور متى ملوى 9/95
26- عماد دانيال واصف قلندول / ملوى 9/95
27- عوض شاربين طناس نزلة جريس/أبو قرقاص 2/96
28- هابيل لبيب عبد السيد جورجي / أبو قرقاص 2/96
29- محسن وديع جرجس اتليدوم / أبو قرقاص 7/96
30- إيهاب أمين غبريال اتليدم / أبو قرقاص 7/96
31- وليم فائق جرجس نزلة جريس / أبو قرقاص 8/96
32- أسامة فاضل أسعد نزلة جريس / أبو قرقاص 8/96
33- طايع سام أسعد نزلة جريس / أبو قرقاص 8/96
34- سمير منير نصيف منتوت / أبو قرقاص 9/96
35- زاخر يوسف زاخر بني عبيد / أبو قرقاص 10/96
36- سعيد زاخر يوسف بني عبيد / ابو قرقاص 10/96
37- د. ميشيل عياد حنس (طبيب) قلوبا / ملوى 10/96*​ 
*-1 سامي كامل نجيب المحرص = ملوى 9/94
2- أسامة كامل نجيب المحرص = ملوى 11/94
3- نادى نجيب شنودة المحرص = ملوى 11/94
4- ميخائيل فرج حنس المحرص = ملوى 11/94
5- فهمي فراج ابراهيم نواي = ملوى 12/94
6- عزمي مختار عزيز الإدارة = ملوى 12/94
7- صادق ابراهيم خليل عزبة بولس/تندة-ملوى 12/94
8- يوسف بسالي بطرس اسمنت / أبو قرقاص 1/95
9- اسحق حنين منشأة نصر / أبو قرقاص 1 /95
10- رفعت كمال كامل نواي = ملوى 1/95
11- نبيل سروال قسطنطين ملوى 2/95
12- حنا فارس ميخائيل حرز / أبو قرقاص 3/95
13- صفوت ثابت كيوان منشأة المغالقة / ملوى 4/95
14- كمال نجيب بولس اتقا / ملوى 4/95
15- رضا خليل أمين منشأة المغالقة / ملوى 4/95
16- سمير يونان زخاري سمالوط 4/95
17- إيليا نجيب متري ملوى 5/95
18- صفوت زاخر صالح "طبيب" هور / ملوى 5/95
19- زغلول ظريف جون نزلة جريس/أبو قرقاص 5/95
*

لجأت الجماعات الإسلامية لتمويل عملياتها الإرهابية بفرض إتاوات على الأقباط فى عدد من قرى الصعيد. والذى يمتنع عن الدفع يتعرض للقتل هو وآسرته. فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر فقد قتل 40 قبطيا رفضوا دفع الجزية مابين سنة 1994 – 1997 مابين ملوى وابو قرقاص ( جريدة الأهالي فى 19 مارس 1997). ومن سنة 1992 حتى 1996 قنل 56 قبطيا _ (تقرير المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أبريل 1997
*تهديد بالقتل
**رفض المواطن سعيد وأولاده هذا العرض فأخذ عليهم إقرار آخر بإلزام المواطن سعيد  كنز إبراهيم وأولاده بترك البلد والسفر خارج البلد فورا .
  ملحـوظـة : المواطن سعيد كنز إبراهيم له أملاك بالبلد تتمثل في أطيان زراعية  ومحلات تجارية وليس لهم أية موارد رزق أخرى غير في هذه البلد . وفعلا تركنا البلد وهربنا وتركنا أموالنا وبعد شهرين حدث الآتي
  تلاحظ وجود الإرهابيين (الجماعات الإسلامية) في البلد  في وسط النهار وعلى  علم مباحث مركز أبو قرقاص ولم يتم القبض عليهم بالرغم من أنهم معروفين لدى جميع  أهالي القرية ورجال المباحث.
وجاءتنا تحذيرات من السيد ضابط نقطة بني عبيد الضابط سعيد بأن الجماعات  الإسلامية تريد قتلكم ويجب الحرص كما قال السيد مأمور مركز أبو قرقاص أرجوكم أن  تتركوا البلد حالا كما شدد علينا السيد رئيس مباحث المركز وأخذ علينا إقرار  بترك البلد فورا وقال لنا إحنا مش عايزي مشاكل في البلد كفايه اللي بيحصل
 إمضاء : رأفت سعيد كنز*
**********************************************************************

*خطاب الجماعة الإسلامية*
*مطلوب مبلغ 10000جنيه عشرة آلاف جنيه تحضرها غدا السبت في نفس المكان السابق  الساعة السابعة مساءا ولن نقبلها ناقصة مليما واحدا وإن تأخر المبلغ إلى يوم  الأحد الوقـائــع   في غضون عام 1990 في شهر مارس قامت الجماعات الإسلامية بحرق المحلات التجارية  بقرية بني عبيد  وكان ضمن تلك المحلات محلات المواطن سعيد كنز إبراهيم ونشاطه  بقالة جملة وقامت النيابة بمعاينة الخسائر التي لحقت المواطن سعيد كنز وقدرتها 
بخمسة وستون ألف جنيه وقامت الشئون الاجتماعية بدفع مبلغ سبعة آلاف جنيه كتعويض  .     *
* وفي عام 1995 في شهر مايو أرسلت الجماعات الإسلامية خطاب إلى المواطن سعيد  كنز إبراهيم عن طريق شخصان أتيا  إلى المحل ملك المواطن سعيد ومضمون هذا الخطاب يفيد بأن المواطن سعيد كنز يذهب إلى أمير الجماعات الإسلامية ويقابله وحدد  ميعاد في نفس اليوم الذي أرسل فيه الخطاب وحدد المكان في منطقة بعيدة عن البلد .
وبالطبع لم يذهب المواطن سعيد لمقابلة السيد أمير الجماعات الإسلامية وقام المواطن سعيد بإبلاغ مركز شرطة أبو قرقاص وتقابل مع السيد رئيس مباحث المركز الضابط :  أحمد عبد التواب وقرأ الخطاب وكان رده ن هذا الخطاب لعب عيال وليس له أية أهمية .
ملحـوظــة : معنا أصل الخطاب.
وبعد  أسبوع تقريبا وصل خطاب آخر مع شخصان وقابلوا المواطن / سعيد وأولاده وكان معهم أسلحة آلية وأفادونا بأنهم مرسلين من أمير الجماعة وكان ذلك الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا وسلمونا الخطاب وأفهمونا بأن أمير الجماعة يريد منا دفع مبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه .
فقام المواطن بإبلاغ السيد/ أحمد عبد التواب رئيس مباحث مركز أبو قرقاص لعمل 
اللزام فقام السيد رئيس المباحث  بإبلاغ مباحث أمن الدولة فكان رده علينا في حالة إرسال أي خطاب يجب إبلاغنا فورا وبعدها بأسبوع جاء نفس الشخصان وسلمونا خطاب آخر ومضمونه ضرورة دفع  مبلغ عشر آلاف جنيه يوم السبت وفي حالة عدم الدفع سيضاعف المبلغ إلى الضعف يوم الأحد .
  وبعد يوم الأحد لا يقبل دفع أية مبلغ وسيتم حرق المحلات وقتل المواطن سعيد كنز وأولاده .
فقام المواطن سعيد وأولاده بإبلاغ السيد رئيس مباحث المركز السيد الضابط أحمد عبد التواب بهذا التهديد فكان رده علينا بأننا لا بد من مقابلة أمير الجماعة الإسلامية وسيتم  عمل كمين لضبطهم وأخذ منا السيد رئيس المباحث إقرار منا تحضر 15000 بدلا من 10000 جنيه في نفس المكان والزمان ولن نقبلها ناقصة أيضا وإذا لم تحضر السبت أو الأحد بأحد المطلوبين لن نقبل منك ولو ملايين الجنيهات وأنت تعرف عاقبة ذلك :- تذكر التأخير ليوم الأحد معناه 15000ج بدلا من 10000ج ولن تقبل ناقصة وهذا القرار لا يقبل التفاوض أو التشاور .* *   الجماعة الإسلامية.*

******************************************************************************
*قتل لعدم دفع أتاوة
السيد / رئيس مركز حقوق الإنسان للوحدة الوطنية في قرية نزلة جريس حدث الآتي من قبلنا حيث أنهم قاموا بتهديد عائلة بشاي وطلبوا منهم مبالغ ولم يدفعوا فحدث الآتي قاموا جماعة إسلامية في وضح النهار بقتل جميع أفراد الأسرة وهم :*
* 1- نادر حبيب بشاي
2- حبيب بشاي
3- جورج نادر حبيب بشاي
4-  سامح فايق عطا الله
وإصابة أخيهم سامي حبيب ومتواجد بالمستشفى الحلمية العسكري ومن قبلها بأيام قاموا بقتل زغلول مفتش صحة ويوجد أناس كثيرين مهددين بالقتل أو الدفع وهؤلاء الأشخاص موجودين في شبرا الخيمة وعين شمس وعزبة النخل وفي جميع أنحاء القاهرة .
فالرجاء من سيادتكم بأن تنظروا لنا بعين العطف لأننا لم يوجد لنا سكن ولا مأوى لأن كل ما نملك من أراضي زراعية لم أحد يشتريها مننا وإذا أحد اشترى من أي أحد فيموت من قبل الجماعات الإسلامية"وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام"
مقدمه لسادتكم
خلف ايليا دانيال*
*******************************************************
طلب جزية من التجار المسيحيين
*أحداث قرية بني عبيد مركز أبو قرقاص محافظة المنيا
السيد / رئيس مركز حقوق الإنسان للوحدة الوطنية .حدث أن الجماعات الإسلامية تطلب جزية من التجار المسيحيين وإذا رفض أحد التجار إعطائهم تلك الجزية في وعدوه بميعاد قتله أو قتل ابنه وفي الميعاد المحدد بالضبط في اليوم والساعة تقوم الجماعات الإسلامية بتنفيذ وعدها وفي وسط النهار وأمام عيون الجميع سواء أهل القرية أو رجال المباحث وهنا واقعة من مئات ما يحدث .
أرسلت الجماعات الإسلامية رسالة إلى المواطن المسيحي اسحق زكي ملك وأولاده وشقيقه عصام بإبلاغ ضابط المباحث المقدم / أحمد عبد التواب بذلك التهديد لم يفعل شئ وأفهموه بأن الجماعات الإسلامية تريد قتلنا وبالفعل قامت الجماعات الإسلامية بقتل المواطن المسيحي عزت اسحق زكي وإصابة شقيقه وتم نشرها في جريدة 
الأهرام وأن المواطن اسحق وشقيقه عصام يمتلكون مزارع من القصب وما زالت الجماعات تختبئ في هذه المزارع وتم إبلاغ الحكومة ولم تفعل شئ .*
********************************************************************************
*لكشح الحقيقة الغائبة كتاب وثائقى يسجل ماساة القرية التى تجاوزت العالمية*
أرسلت في Saturday, January 03 بواسطة watan


*ي جلسة سريعة لم تستغرق أكثر من خمس دقائق أعلنت محكمة جنايات سوهاج قرارها في القضية رقم 1 لسنة 2000 جنايات دار السلام والمعروفة إعلاميا باسم الكشح 2 بتأجيل النطق بالحكم إلى جلسة 27/فبراير/2003 مع إخلاء سبيل جميع المتهمين ويذكر أن عدد المتهمين يبلغ 96 متهما منهم 58 مسلما و38 مسيحيا وكان أخلي سبيلهم بجلسة 8/ديسمبر/2000 أمام محكمة الجنايات بدائرة مغايرة ثم صدر حكم ببراءتهم جميعا بجلسة 5/فبراير/2001 مما حدا بالنيابة العامة بالطعن أمام محكمة النقض ( وهي أعلي سلطة قضائية ) والتي قبلت الطعن وقررت إعادة محاكمة المتهمين مرة أخري والتي تداولت القضية أمام الدائرة الجديدة واستمعت الي شهود النفي وبعض شهود الإثبات الذين عدلوا عن أقوالهم ثم قررت حجز القضية للحكم لجلسة اليوم 27/يناير وبتلك الجلسة قضت بقرارها المتقدم 0ويري المركز أن اعتبارات المواءمة السياسية والاجتماعية تحتم عدم صدور أية أحكام في الوقت الحالي حتى لا تثير أي مشاكل اجتماعية أو طائفية لاسيما في ظل الأجواء المتوترة في فلسطين والعراق
مركز الكلمة لحقوق الانسان*
Sub***ibe to the Copts Daily Digest at http://www.copts.com/digest.asp
*القضاء المصري يؤجل اصدار الاحكام في قضية الكشح 
اعلن مصدر قضائي مصري تأجيل الاحكام في قضية المواجهات الطائفية التي اوقعت 21 شهيدا من الأقباط (جدير بالذكر انه لا يوجد ضحية واحدة من المسلمين بعكس ما تروجه وسائل الإعلام المصرية) في بلدة الكشح مطلع العام الفين
واضاف المصدر ان رئيس محكمة جنايات سوهاج (500 كم جنوب) القاضي لطفي سليمان عزا تأجيل صدور الاحكام الى ضرورة "الاطلاع والمداولة" خصوصا وان "اوراق القضية بلغ عددها تسعة الاف صفحة"
والمحاكمة هي الثانية للمتورطين في المواجهات اذ كانت محكمة النقض امرت في تموز/يوليو 2001 باعادة محاكمة المتهمين بعد صدور الاحكام في شباط/فبراير من العام ذاته بحيث اعتبرها الاقباط بانها مجحفة جدا بحقوقهم 
وبدأت المحاكمة الثانية في تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 2001 
ويحاكم في القضية 96 شخصا، بينهم 38 قبطيا، تورطوا في المجزرة التي وقعت في البلدة ذات الغالبية القبطية قبل ان تمتد الى قرية دار السلام المجاورة في محافظة سوهاج
وكانت المحاكمة الاولى اصدرت احكاما تراوحت بين سنة و12 سنة سجنا مع الاشغال الشاقة على اربعة اشخاص وبرأت 92 اخرين
ولم تتم ادانة اي من الاربعة، وهم من المسلمين، بجريمة القتل العمد انما ادين اثنان منهم بجريمة القتل غير المتعمد في حين ادين الاخران بجنحة حمل سلاح غير مرخص
تتراوح التقديرات بخصوص عدد الاقباط في مصر الى اكثر من 12 ملايين وفقا للكنيسة، بينما تدعى الحكومة المصرية كذبا انهم يمثلون 10 % من المصريين
المحاكم المصرية تطلق سراح من قتلوا 21 مسيحيا. 
28 فبراير 2003
منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة 
مبنى الصحافة الدولية
واشنطن دى. سى. 
بيان صحفى- الإتصال : شريف أديب
لإصدار فورى ت: 2027373660 - أو قم بزيارة موقعنا على الإنترنت 
http://www.copts.com
المحاكم المصرية تطلق سراح من قتلوا 21 مسيحيا.
لقد مرت أكثر من ثلاث سنوات على هوجة القتل الجماعى للمسيحيين فى الكشح و التى استمرت ثلاثة أيام و خلفت ورائها 21 من القتلى المسيحيين و 33 من الجرحى المسيحيين إلى جانب تدمير أكثر من 260 من منازل الأقباط و أعمالهم و محلاتهم التجارية. و اليوم ، و فى تجاهل سافر للعدالة ، أطلقت المحاكم المصرية سراح 93 من بين 96 متهما. لقد جاء هذا الحكم مخيبا بشدة لآمال المسيحيين من أبناء الشعب المصرى و الذين يشعرون بالسخط الشديد بعد أن باءت بالفشل محاولاتهم المستمرة للحصول على العدالة و المساواة.
لقد بدأت موجة العنف بمشادة بين أحد التجار المسلمين و أحد أصحاب المحال المسيحيين ثم تطورت إلى سلسلة من الهجمات لقتل المسيحيين فى حين وقفت الشرطة مكتوفة الأيدى تشاهد تزايد عمليات العنف بدون أن تتدخل. و لقد شعر المسيحيين المصريين بالصدمة نتيجة أحكام القضاء فى المرحلة الأولى من المحاكمة و التى برأت 92 من المتهمين ال96 بما فيهم المسلمين المتهمين بالقتل. أما الأربعة الذين حكم عليهم فلم يحاكم أى منهم بتهمة القتل. و نتيجة لاستياء المجتمع المسيحى كله قررت محكمة النقض بالقاهرة إعادة النظر بالقضية و أعيدت المحاكمة فى مايو 2002. ثم جاء حكم المحكمة اليوم متأخرا ما يقارب الشهر عن الموعد الذى كان محددا له.
و لقد أدانت المحكمة اثنين فقط من المتهمين ال 96 بتهمة القتل العمد؛ فحكم على متهم مسلم بالسجن لمدة خمسة عشر عاما و الآخر لمدة ثلاث سنوات و نصف و لم يحكم على أحد بالإعدام رغم أنه العقوبة ال*



*قانونية لمثل هذه الجرائم. و تمت كذلك تبرئة باقى المتهمين . و مرة أخرى يجد المسيحيون فى مصر أنفسهم يعانون من التمييز ضدهم و عدم المساواة حيث لا تتحقق لهم العدالة. و فى الواقع فإن هذه الأحكام الغير مسئولة لن تؤدى إلا إلى المزيد من العنف و إلى تدمير نسيج المجتمع المصرى ذاته.
و فى هذه المرحلة الحرجة التى تحاول فيها مصر أن تؤكد على دورها كشريك فى الحرب على الإرهاب نجد أن المحاكم المصرية تصدر أحكاما ذات دوافع سياسية لا تخدم إلا بعض العناصر الأصولية فى المجتمع المصرى.
و لقد صرح المهندس مايكل منير رئيس منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة قائلا: " مهما طال بنا الزمن فلسنا على استعداد للقبول بما هو أقل من الإدانة الكاملة لقتلة المسيحيين الواحد و العشرين. كما أن المجتمع الدولى و المسيحيين فى كل مكان فى العالم مستعدون لتحويل قضية الكشح إلى مسألة دولية تلقى تداعياتها الأخلاقية بثقل على كاهل القيادة المصرية لأجيال قادمة."
و أضاف أيضا : " إننا ننتظر من مصر أن تلقى القبض و تحاكم و تدين هؤلاء الذين قتلوا 21 من المسيحيين ، و جرحوا 33 ، و نهبوا و حرقوا 260 بيتا و محلا تجاريا و أماكن عمل يملكها المسيحيين. وسوف نكرس أنفسنا للوصول إلى تحقيق العدالة فى هذه القضية عن طريق المحاكم المصرية أو عن طريق المجتمع الدولى." *

*********************************************​*المصدر :http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_12.htm *


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

*مدحت قلادة*

*شهداء الكشح وشهداء المتأسلمين*

الخميس، 31 ديسمبر 2009 - 19:01



 

 احتار المرء فى أمر هذا اللقب السحرى الذى يسمعه خلال الفترة الأخيرة عشرات المرات يومياً... "لقب شهيد" هذا اللقب السحرى الذى جعل الغوغاء والدهماء يتسابقون لنيل سبق الفوز بالحور البكر! والجنة المزعومة! ومن العجيب أن لقب الشهيد نسمعه يومياً من المتأسلمين يلقبون به المجرمين والسفاحين وسافكى الدماء من أبناء أوطانهم المتفقين لدينهم أو المخالفين لمذهبهم، ويقسمون بالله وبعرشه أن هؤلاء القتلة السفاحين وسافكى الدماء هم شهداء.. معتقدين أن الله جل جلاله يسير على هواهم ويتبع خطاهم.

شهداء هذه الأيام السوداء هم مفجرو الطائرات والقطارات فى لندن وبالى ومدريد، ونيويورك، وقاتلو الأطفال فى بيسلان، ومفجرو العراقيين فى بغداد هم شهداء والمجرمون ضد أوطانهم وشعوبهم شهداء.. ومفجرو أنفسهم فى الأسواق شهداء.. وأصبحت كلمة شهيد حينما يسمعها المرء يصاب بالشك والريبة تجاه أفعال هذا الشهيد ويتساءل كم من الأفراد اغتالهم هذا الشهيد؟! وبأى وسيلة؟! ومن قتل؟! وكم عمر الشهيد؟! وما هو جنسه ذكر أم أنثى؟! فانتشار وشيوع لقب الشهيد يرجع لجيش جرار من شيوخ التطرف... يمنحون لقب شهيد للشباب، والفتيات، بعد شحنهم أيديولوجياً بفكرهم المتطرف الكاره للآخر أو إغوائهم بالجنة المزعومة وما بها من ملذات، وأبكار، وغلمان تروى الشبق لدى البعض وتحبب للحياة الأخرى هروباً من ظلام الجهل والتخلف الذى يعيشون فيه فى الوقت الحاضر.

فلو عاد جوبلز "وزير إعلام هتلر" لتتلمذ من جديد على أيدى مشايخ التكفيريين لقدرتهم الفائقة على غسيل أذهان العديد من شباب وشابات العربان بإعطائهم صكوك الشهادة. كذلك أصبحت كلمة شهيد عند سماعها تصيب المرء بالريبة ربما لالتصاقها بقاتل أو لص أو سفاح لبنى وطنه. أو حاكم طاغية مثل صدام حسين أو سافك دم مثل أبومصعب الزرقاوى السنى أو الشيعى أو معتوه أٌستخِدم من قبل جماعات الإسلام السياسى! لذا فلقب الشهيد فقد رونقه وسموه عند سماعها من أو عن المتأسلمين.

ولكن ستظل كلمة شهيد محتفظة بجمالها وسموها حينما نتذكر شهداءنا فى الكشح "شهداء الأقباط" الذين سفكت دماؤهم ليس لكونهم قتلة أو مفجرى قطارات أو طائرات أو سفاحين لبنى أوطانهم بل لكونهم مسيحيين... أرادوا الاحتفاظ بإيمانهم فى دولة ضاع فيها العدل واستباح التطرف دماء وشرف الآخر المخالف فى الدين، فشهداؤنا فى الكشح خير مثال لكلمة شهيد قدموا ذواتهم محرقات حية على مذبح الحب الإلهى متمسكين بإيمانهم إلى النفس الأخير.

وأمثال هؤلاء:
1- عادل غطاس فهمى مواليد 12/7/1977 أعزب له خمسة أخوة، وهو شماس بكنيسة الأنبا شنودة بالكشح تناول من الأسرار المقدسة يوم استشهاده 2/1/2000.
2- الطفلة ميسون غطاس فهمى أخت الشهيد عادل تاريخ ميلادها 20/8/1988.
3- جابر سدراك سعيد 85 عاماً استشهد مع ابنه رفعت وزوجته.
4- رفعت زغلول جابر سدراك مواليد 15/7/1973 عامل زراعة أكبر أخوته.
5- حليم فهمى مقار تاريخ ميلاده 1/2/1939 استشهد بالإضافة لأبنائه الثلاثة زكريا وأشرف والأمير.
6- زكريا حليم فهمى تاريخ ميلاده 25/11/1971 متزوج ترك ثلاثة أبناء وابنة واحدة.
7- أشرف حليم فهمى مواليد 1987 أعزب.
8- الأمير حليم فهمى مواليد 9/1/1985.
9- تادرس لوندى تادرس تاريخ ميلاده مايو 1924 لدية ثلاثة أبناء منهم الشهيد ناصر الذى اغتالته يد الحقد والكراهية باسم الدين!
10- ناصر تادرس لوندى تاريخ ميلاده 12/12/1974 حاصل على دبلوم تجارة سنه 1994.
11- مهران لبيب شنوه تاريخ ميلاده 12/3/1956 متزوج وله خمسة أبناء المهنة سائق.
12- الشهيدة بونة القمص جبرائيل عبد المسيح السن 50 عاماً ربة بيت لها أربع بنات وولدين إحدى بناتها مريم أصيبت فى الحادث.
13- ممدوح نصحى صادق مواليد 8/8/1968 متزوج وله ثلاثة أبناء حاصل على دبلوم تجارة.
14- عاطف عزت زكى السن 24 عاماً تزوج قبل الوفاة مباشرة.
15- عبد المسيح محروس إسكندر مواليد 22/5/1945 متزوج له ابن وابنة استشهدت.
16- سامية عبد المسيح محروس السن 21 عاما استشهدت مع أبيها.
17- وائل الضبع ميخائيل مواليد 2/8/1983 طالب دبلوم صنايع.
18- عمدان ظريف قديس مواليد 12/12/1975 حاصل على دبلوم، وموظف بالوحدة الصحية بالكشح أبيه ظريف قديس ضرير فاقد البصر ولا يعمل.
19- معوض شنودة معوض السن 50 سنة متزوج ولديه أربعة أولاد.
20- جرجس حنا مواليد 4/7/1949 متزوج له 10 أبناء.
21- رفعت فايز عوض فهمى مواليد 1/9/1985 فى المرحلة الإعدادية.

هؤلاء هم شهداؤنا فى الكشح منهم الشماس الخارج لتوه من الكنيسة بعد نواله الأسرار المقدسة فعذبوه لينكر المسيح فرفض فنال إكليل الشهادة، ومنهم من تلقى طلقات الرصاص فى الحقل لينال الشهادة، ومنهم ذلك الفتى الذى أنزلوه من السيارة لينكر إيمانه فرفض فمزقوا جسده الطاهر وإمعاناً فى تعذيبه ساروا بالسيارة على جسده للتمثيل بالجثة، ومنهم من أحرقوه فى حقله!!! لتتحول أجسادهم الطاهرة لجزيئات من الرماد تختلط بأرضهم التى طالما افترشوها وهم أحياء وذابت فيها أجسادهم وهم أموات، فمنهم الطفلة ميسون ذات الإحدى عشرة سنةً، والطفل رفعت فايز ذو الخمسة عشر عاماً، ومنهم الطاعن فى السن جابر سدراك 85 عاماً، ومنهم الشباب مثل أشرف حليم، وزكريا حليم، ومنهم عروس السماء سامية عبد المسيح محروس، هؤلاء الشهداء لم يقتلوا أحدا ولم يفجروا أنفسهم فى الآخرين بل استشهدوا ليحتفظوا بإيمانهم برب المجد يسوع.

إن دماء شهدائنا فى الكشح ستظل شاهداَ على مدى الظلم والإجحاف وغياب العدل والعدالة، فبدون الحكم على القتلة المجرمين ستظل دماؤهم شاهدة على غياب العدل والمساواة وسنتذكرهم دائماً لأنهم شهادة حية للعالم على الظلم والتطرف فهنيئا لكم فردوس النعيم وصلوا من أجلنا أمام العرش الإلهى.

أخيراَ: شهداء الأقباط يترنمون ويسبحون أمام العرش الإلهى، أما شهداء المتأسلمين لهم حور العين ذات البكورية الدائمة، أما نحن الأحياء المختلفين فى الدين أو المذهب أو العقيدة سنظل أهدافا أو وسيلة لهؤلاء الإسلاميين ليدخلوا الجنة على جثثنا بدون حكم عليهم والذى حدث فى الكشح مثل حى يؤكد ضياع العدل والمساواة.

" لا أعرف خطيئة أعظم من اضطهاد برئ باسم الدين" من أقوال غاندى


المصدر :http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=172609


----------



## Mason (16 فبراير 2010)

_شكرا للمعلومات وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك_
_مجهود رائع_


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

موقع رائع 
لافضل الكتب عن الاستشهاد بالمسيحية 


http://copticlibrary.t35.com/bishopyouanaslist.htm


----------



## النهيسى (16 فبراير 2010)

*اختنا asmicheal .. أن تقييم الموضوع أمتياذ

أقل بكثير من روعه موضوعك الرائع والمتكامل

أشكرك جدا ,, موضوع رائع رائع رائع

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

قائمة بأسماء الشهداء الأقباط 


*
 شهداؤنا تحت البند الثانى من الدستور المصرى
الذى أعتبر الإسلام المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع 1978
شهداء الأقباط ذبحتهم أيادى القضاة الملوثة بالدماء*
*عماد حنا وبشرى بربرى- من منشاه دملو القليوبية استشهد فى 2 اغسطس + القمص غبريال عبد المتجلى- التوفيقية- سمالوط استشهد فى سبتمبر ومعه امرأه وطفل عمره 11 سنة + القس رويس زاخر كاهن كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان التابعة لمركز ابو تيج قتلته الجماعات الاسلامية فى 24 نوفمبر وله من العمر 32 سنة 1981- مذبحة الزاوية الحمراء + القمص مكسيموس جرجس وضعوا السكاكين فى رقبته وطلبوا منه ان ينطق الشهادتين فرفض فذبحوه ونال اكليل الشهادة فى 17 نوفمبر 1981 + اسة كامل مرزوق وسمعان + زخارى لوندى + الدكتور مجدى قلدس ( صيدلى) + الدكتور جريس ( صيدلى) + الدكتور سليمان شرقاوى ( صيدلى) + مملوك بشرى + زكى جرجس +صبحى الفيل + جورج عزيز صليب ( جواهرجى ) + عزيز صليب + كامل الاسيوطى + رياض غالى + ملاك عريان + ملك فايز + حبيب صليب + ناشد كيرلس + فايز عوض + شنوده جرجس + عياد عوض + بنيامين ايوب 1990 شهداء الاسكندرية فى 12 مايو 1990 + القس شنودخه حنا عوض كاهن كنيسة الانبا شنوده بالنوبارية + تريز الياس بشاى ( زوجة الكاهن) + الدكتور كمال رشدى + الشماس الفونس رشدى + الشماس سامى عبده + الشماس بطرس بشاى + الطفل مايكل صبرى + تاجر دهب بالقوصية وجد مذبوحا وبجواره شال الجانى الذى قتله 1991 + عبد العزيز عبد المسيح قتلته الجماعات الاسلامية فى 7 نوفمبر 1991 1992 + امجد ميخائيل استشهد فى 8 مارس 1992 متأثراً بجروح فى راسه بينما كان والده يعانى من جروح برجلية نتيجة الضرب بمواسير حديدية + ظريف مريد اسكندر قرية بنى خالد بسوهاج فى 19 اغسطس 1992 مذبحة ديروط حدثت الاثنين 4 مايو 1992 حيث توجهت مجموعة من الحماعات الاسلامية المتطرفة الى الزراعات المحيطة بقرية منشية ناصر مركز ديروط وقتلت + الفى سمعان بخيت + سمعان الفى سمعان + ايليا سمعان + كمال غزمى امين صندوق الكنيسة متزوج وله ستة اطفال + عياد لمعى سمعان ( ويلاحظ ان جميعهم من عائلة واحدةوقد وجدت جثثهم متلاصقة بجرن للفول وكانت دماءهم تغطى زرعهم الاخضر + سمير مرزوق عبدللة + فهمى فهيم جرجس + عادل شفيق شاروبيم + الطفل اليشع الفى سمعان ( لفظ انفاسة فيما بعد بالمستشفى) + منصور قديس ( مدرس مواد اجتماعية استشهد وهو يلقى الدروس وسط تلاميذ الصف الخامس وقد اصيب التلاميذ برعب وارتفعت صرخاتهم على استاذهم + الدكتور صبحى بخيت منقريوس مفتش صحة ديروط وقد اغتيل امام زوجته الدكتورة نادية سدرا واطفاله ابرام 4 سنوات ومينا 3 سنوات ومارنا 2 وسبق وان قدم الطبيب خطابات التهديد التى وردت له للشرطة فلم يعيروا الامر اهتماما وكان جمال فرغلى حينذاك مسئول الاغتيالات يسير مع اتباعه الارهابيين حاملين السلاح فى وضح النهار دون ان يتعرض لهم احد وقد علقت منظمة حقوق الانسان على هذه الجرائم البشعة بالقول (لم ترصد المنظمة ادنى مؤشر على اكتراث السلطات بفداحة الاخطار التى كانت تلوح فى الافق فسقط هؤلاء القتلى برصاص الجماعات الارهابية إن الدولة مسئولة عن حماية مواطنيها ، وتخشى المنظمة من تقاعس اجهزة الدولة عن القيام بواجبها مما يُوجد مبررا لقيام المواطن بحمل السلاح دفاعا عن النفس وهو مايحمل معة نذر اخطار هائلة
+ الدكتور برزى استشهد فى قلب عيادته وهو يعالج مرضاه وفى 15/10 من ذات العام (1992) قامت المظاهرات بمدينة طما وكانت ضد المسيحيين وتم قتل 4 منهم ويوم الجمعة 16/10 تكررت المظاهرات وقتل اثنان من المسيحيين وترك الثالث بين الحياة والموت وتم نهب وتخريب وحرق سبعة صيدليات و69 محلا تجاريا وسبع منازل وخمس سيارات جميعها مملوكة للمسيحيين 1993 + الكتور فوزى بشرى ميخائيل اطلق علية المتطرفون الرصاص صباح الخميس 22 يوليو 1993 أمام منزله وعيادته فى منفلوط + الشماس عادل بشرى عزب قتل فى 5 مارس اثناء عودته من الكنيسة إلى منزله + شماس آخر قتل فى 8 مارس ( القوصية) 1994 حيث اطلق ارهابى من الجماعات المتطرفة الرصاص على مجموعة من الزوار امام بوابة الدير واستشهد كل من + القمص بنيامين المحرقى المشرف على الكلية الاكليريكية بالدير وكان عمره 45 سنة + الراهب اغابيوس المحرقى وكان عمره حينذاك 35 سنة وهو ابن خالة الانبا ساويرس اسقف الدير وكان وحيد والديه + المهندس سيف شفيق سيف من منفلوط + لبيب سعد يونان من المنوفية وكان عمره 30 سنة وهو من المنوفية وكان قد اتى للترهب بالدير + ايضا من الذين استشهدوا هذا العام + سعد عزيز الذى أستشهد امام والدته بقرية ببلاوا باسيوط - مذبحة مير بالقوصية + فى يوم 4 اكتوبر اقتحم المتطرفون منزل ثرى قبطى من كبار تجار القوصية واسمة سامى يعقوب ميخائيل فقتلوه أولاً ثم قتلوا ولديه + عجيب سامى ( متزوج وله 7 اولاد ) + امير سامى ( متزوج من شهرين ) رفضوا دفع الجزية فقتلوه + سامى كامل نجيب + اسامة كامل نجيب + نادى نجيب شنوده + ميخائيل فرج حنس + فهمى فراج ابراهيم + عزمى مختار عزيز + صادق ابراهيم خليل + يوسف حنين + اسحق حنين + رفعت كمال كامل + نبيل سروال قسطنطين + حنا فارس ميخائيل + صفوت ثابت كيوان + كمال نجيب بولس + رضا خليل امين + سمير يونان زخارى + ايليا نجيب مترى + صفوت زاخر صالح ( طبيب ) + زغلول ظريف جون + خيرى جرجس الشهير بخيرى الضبع ( صيدلى) + ظريف محفوظ + عماد رؤف فؤاد ( صايغ ) +شريف شوقى نجيب (صايغ ) + سامى شحانه كامل + ظريف انور متى + عماد دانيال واصف + عوض شاربين طناس + هابيل لبيب عبد السيد + محسن وديع جرجس + إيهاب امين غبريال + وليم فائق جرجس + اسامه فاضل اسعد + سايع سالم اعد + سمير منير نصيف + زاخر يوسف زاخر + سعيد زاخر يوسف + د / ميشيل عياد حنس (طبيب) 1996 مذبحة عزبة الاقباط بالبدارى 25 فبراير 1996 اقتحم اثنان من العناصر الارهابية المتطرفة عزبة الاقباط بالبدارى واطلقا الرصاص على المواطنين العزل فقتلا + مجدى صادق توفيق + زكى نصيف يونان + بطرس نصيف رزق + كميل فتحى بخيت + عزيز بطرس سليمان + مترى عطا عطية + صفوت شفيق قتلا برصاص الجماعات الاسلامية المتطرفة فى طهطا يوم السبت 17 اغسطس 1996 1997 + صبحى سليمان النائب القبطى بمجلس الشعب عن سوهاج شهداء ابو قرقاص + ايمن رضا جرجس 23 سنة طالب بكلية الطب + صوئيل كنعان 27 سنة مدرس + مجدى بسالى 22 سنة طال بكلية التجاره + جوزيف موسى فهمى 25 سنة محاسب + ادوار وصفى دانيال 26 سنة حاصل على دبلوم صنايع + ميلاد شكرى صليب 30 سنة مدرس + مينا نبيل نجيب 13 سنة طالب اعدادى + صموئيل عاطف عبيد 16 سنة طالب جميعهم اطلق عليهم الرصاص من الخلف وهم يصلون داخل الكنيسة*

*يوم الثلاثاء 27/ 6/ 2006 م كان الشهيد فؤاد فوزى توفيق يعمل فى محلة لتصليح الأحذية أمام مديرية الأمن فى مدينة الزقازيق محافظة الشرقية عندما قتله مسلم ملتحى طعناً بسكين . 
**======================================================================*
المصدر:http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_879.htm​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

*أول شهيد قبطى فى الإحتلال الإسلامى لمصر*




*الغزاة العرب المسلمين يحرقون القديس ديسقورس حياً
حدث هذا الإستشهاد فى بداية غزو العرب المسلمين مصر .
عاش فى الأسكندرية رجل أسمه ديسقوروس تعرض إلى ضيقة وضغط من المسلمين جعلوه ينكر فادية ومخلصة يسوع المسيح وأعتنق الإسلام , وقضى مدة من الزمان بعيدة عن حياة النور وعاش فى ظلام الإسلام , وكان لديسقورس أخت متزوجة فى مدينة الفيوم , فلما وصلها خبر إعتناقة هذه الديانة المظلمة أرسلت إليه قائلة : " لقد كنت أشتهى أن يأتينى خبر موتك وأنت مسيحى , فكنت أفرح بذلك , ولا يأتينى خبرك بأنك تركت المسيح إلهك , لأنه إذا كنت ثابت على إيمانك المسيحى فكان لى أمل أن نلتقى فى ملكوت المسيح ونفرح بالحياة مع ربنا ومخلصنا , وخبر موتك كان سيقع على أهون من جحودك , فإعلم أن هذا الكتاب ( الخطاب ) هو آخر صلة بينى وبينك فمن الآن لا تعد تكاتبنى ولا تحاول أن ترينى وجهك " 
ولدت مسيحياً وأموت مسيحياً 
ووصل الخطاب إلى ديسقوروس فلما قرأ كتاب اخته بكى بكاء مراً , ولطم على وجهه حزناً على فعلته ونتف لحيته من صحوة الضمير ومثلما حمل المسيح صليبة قبل أن يصلب عليه قام ديسقورس مسرعاً وشد وسطة بالزنار (كان العرب المسلمين يجبرون الأقباط على لبس ثياب معينه مهينة لكرامة الرجال وعفة النساء لإذلالهم ) فلبس ملابس العار لأجل إيمانه بالمسيح وصلى متضرعاً بحرارة حتى يغفر له الرب فعلته بإنكاره , ورسم نفسه بعلامة الصليب المقدس وخرج يتمشى فى شوارع أرض بلادة فى الإسكندرية لا بسا صليباً على صدرة وأبصرة الغزاة المسلمين على هذه الحال فإقتادوه إلى الوالى وهذا قال له : " لقد تركت دين النصارى ودخلت ديننا , فما الذى جرى " فأجابه قائلاً : " أنا ولدت مسيحياً وأموت مسيحياً , ولا أعرف ديناً غير هذا " فهدده كثيراً وضربة ضرباً موجعاً ثم ألقاه فى السجن وأرسل إلى حاكم مصر العربى يعرض عليه الموضوع فرد الحاكم يقول : " إن لم يخرج من دين النصارى ويعد إلى دين الحكام , فإن اطاع أهبه هبات جزيلة , وإن لم يطع أحرقه " فأخرجه والى الأسكندرية العربى المسلم وعرض عليه الجحود بدين آباءه فأبى قائلاً : " لقد قلت سابقاً ولدت مسيحيا وأموت مسيحيا" 
فأمر الوالى بحرقة فحفروا فى خارج المدينة حفرة كبيرة وملأوها بالحطب وأوقدوها بالنار , ولما علا لهيبها طرحوه فيها بعد أن ضربه المسلمين عبدة الأوثان ضرباً شديداً وطعنوه بالسكاكين .
ونال ديسقوروس الإكليل الذى لا يضمحل وسبق أخته إلى الفردوس حيث سيتلاقيا فى حياة أفضل . 
بركة صلاته الشهيد ديسقوروس يا آبائى وأخوتى تكون معنا آمين .
راجع سيرة هذا الشهيد العظيم الذى مثل المسلمين الغزاة بجثته فى السنكسار القبطى بجميع الترجمات تحت يوم 6 برمهات وكذلك قصة الكنيسة القبطية - أيريس حبيب المصرى الكتاب الثامن ص 84 - 85

الغزاة المسلمون يلفقون التهم ويقطعون رأس القديس شنودة 

عاش شنودة فى أوآئل غزو العرب المسلمين لمصر , ونشأ هذا القديس فى اسرة مسيحية تعيش فى ألإيمان المسيحى الحقيقى و داوم على العمل بوصايا الرب وأحكامه , ولم يكتف بالصوم والصلاة والمواظبة على حضور القداسات , وعرض أن يساعد المحتاجين والمرضى والمسجونين ويفك ضيقاتهم , ولما كان الغزاة المسلمين كالأسد الذى يجول ويجرى وراء ضحاياه حتى تتعب ويقتنصها ويبتلعها فإنه كان ينقذهم من براثنه , فإغتاظ منه أتباع الشيطان ووشوا به إلى الوالى أنه سخر من دينهم مكراً ودهاءاً متشبهين بإلههم الماكر , وإستدعاه الوالى وأستجوبه , فأعلن أمامه صراحة بإيمانه بالسيد المسيح الذى اوصى الذين يتبعونه بأن يحبوا جميع الناس , وأنا أعمل بالوصية ولا أسخر من احد ولا من دين احد , على أن الوالى كان يميل إلى إرضاء المتطرفين المسلمين حتى يأمن شرهم , وأمره أن ينكر فادية ومخلصة المسيح وينضم إلى دين الغزاة العرب المسلمين , فرفض شنودة أن ينكر مسيحة الذى فداه بدم ثمين وحرره من عيودية الشيطان , فكيف يتنكر إليه ويرجع إلى العبودية , فإستشاط الوالى غيظاً وأمر بتعذيبه وضربه ضرباً مبرحا ولما لم يستطيعوا إثاءه عن محبته للمسيح قطعوا رأسه ونال إكليل الشهادة .
فإنضم إلى الملايين الذين سبقوة وتبعه الملايين من الشهداء فى عصور الإحتلال الإسلامى المختلفة حتى شهداء الكشح وعائلة الأربعة المذبوحين فى نيوجيرسى منتظرين مجئ الرب يسوع فى الفردوس بركة صلاتهم تكون معى ومعكم يا آبائى وأخوتى كل الأيام آمين 
راجع سيرة هذا الشهيد العظيم الذى مثل المسلمين الغزاة بجثته فى السنكسار القبطى بجميع الترجمات تحت يوم 6 برمهات وكذلك قصة الكنيسة القبطية - أيريس حبيب المصرى الكتاب الثامن ص 85 - 86


المصدر : http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_507.htm
*


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

عن أحداث نجع حمادى ​​
كتبت : هالة المصرى

بعد ايام عصيبة قضتها مصر عن بكرة ابيها فى اعقاب حادث ليلة عيد الميلاد الاجرامى البشع وبعد معرفة الكثير من التفاصيل عن اسماء الشهداء الذين انتقاهم الموت .. وعن اسماء الشوارع المتلاصقة والتى تربط بين عدة كنائس شهدت ترجل الضحايا وغيرهم من الشباب ليفرحوا فى جماعات شبابية بليلة الميلاد كما هى العادة فى الصعيد .. وتحول تلك الشوارع لتصبح خلال دقائق مسرحا للجريمة البشعة .. وبعد متابعة دقيقة لكل الاحداث المتوالية وحتى الاعلان عن القبض السريع على منفذى العملية .. بين كل ذلك تدور امور بسيطة دقيقة ولكنها رغم بساطتها الا انها قوية وتحمل فى طياتها قرائن اتهامات لشخوص وبراءة لغيرهم ...
ومن فرط ارتباكى الشخصى من هول الجريمة واستغراقى وسط اهالى نجع حمادى .. اما لمواستهم او لسماعهم ساروى الان جانبا مما عاصرتة وسمعتة ...
اولا :ليلة الحادث
بلغنى أنباء الحادث المشؤم وانا استمع لعظة قداسة البابا التى بثتها القنوات الفضائية ليلة عيد الميلاد .. فما كان منى الا ان ارسلت فى طلب اولادى من كنائس مدينة قنا .. وسافرت فورا انا وزوجى واولادى الى نجع حمادى التى لاحظنا ونحن فى الطريق اليها بتعزيزات امنية كبيرة جدا فى طريقها للدخول الى نجع حمادى .. وماان بلغنا النجع وعرجنا على المطرانية الا وقد وجدنا ابوابها موصدة وهناك كردون امنى حولها .. فاتجهنا الى مستشفى نجع حمادى بعد ان علمنا بتجمع اهل الشهداء والمصابين داخلها وحولها ...
بمجرد ان دخلت واسرتى الى ساحة المستشفى تدافع كل المحتشدين صوبى ليقولوا بفم واحد .. كتبتى كثيرا وصورتى كثيرا .. ولكننا مازلنا نقتل ولم تغيرى لا انتى ولا غيرك شيئا فى حالنا .. وبعد عتاب حاد وثورة عارمة على كل النشطاء الاقباط فى الداخل والخارج وعلى كل اجهزة الدولة التى وصفوها بالظالمة وافقوا على التروى والحديث ولا سيما انهم يعلمون جميعا انى سااقضى معهم الليلة .. توجهنا واقتربنا من المشرحة واقترح البعض واصروا ان يفتحوا المشرحة حتى ارى الجثامين الا انى سمعت بكاء وصراخ سيدات ورجال فتقدمت كى اواسى السيدة التى بلا شك تصرخ بحرقة شديدة على ابنها .. لكنى حينما اقتربت اكثر تبينت بوضوح عبارات سباب الدين المسيحى من تلك السيدة واخريات ورجال كانوا معها .. فااندهشت جدا .. ولكن قال لى الاقباط انها زوجة الشهيد ايمن وهو فرد الامن المسلم( لم يكن فى الخدمة ) الذى اغتالتة الايدى الاثمة وهو اب لثلاثة اطفال وهو نفسة وردة فى العشرينات .. وكانت زوجة ايمن وباقى الاهل يقولون للاقباط ابعدوا من هنا يااولاد دين الكلب . ياكفار . يامن قتل ابننا بسببكم لانكم كنتم الهدف فما ذنب ابننا الذى كان فى طريقة لشراء الخبز لاطفالة ولم يكن فى الخدمة !! .. تسمرت فى مكانى وانا اسمع هذا الكلام ولم اعرف هل اقترب لمواساة زوجة الشهيد ايمن ام ابعد عنها حتى تهدئ هى وغيرها من اهلة .. وأتى السيد مدير الامن المهذب وقال لى عليكى ان تحترمى عدم رغبتهم فى دخول المشرحة لان هذا يثير مشاعرهم فقلت حاضر .. واتى رجلا من جهة امنية ليعيد نفس الطلب فقلت ايضا حاضر .. وبعدنا جميعا عن مكان المشرحة لنترك المكان للشهيد ايمن واهلة حتى يتمون البكاء على شهيدهم ويكملون إلقاء لعناتهم على الاقباط ودينهم .. حتى تنبة مسئولين للامر فقاموا بالتفاهم معهم واقنعوهم بمغادرة السيدات للمكان والتزام البيوت بينما بقينا جميعا مع الرجال الذين تقدموا بعد رحيل النساء وقدمو المواساة لاهالى الشهداء الاقباط .. وايقن الجميع بما لايدع مجالا من الشك ان المصيبة واحدة واننا نحتسب الجميع شهداء ...
وفى المقابل من كل ذلك كانت الفجيعة لاتوصف لدى اهالى الشهداء الاقباط وقد بات معهم فى ليلتهم الكئيبة القاسية اثنين من القساوسة وخيمت فى الافق روح البسالة التى سادات الموقف ورأيت كل شاب ورجل يتفاخر بمسيحيتة وتاريخ ابائة الطويل فى الاستشهاد واستعدادة للانضمام لقافلة الشهداء الطويلة .. متمنين ان ينالوا نفس الاكليل البهى المجيد ... 
لا انكر بالطبع انى سمعت من الاهل تحميلا كاملا للمسؤلية لاشخاص بعينهم منهم النائب الغول بصفتة محرض وللمحافظ مجدى ايوب بصفتة قائدا غير حاسم ومحابى لاهالى قنا من المسلمين على حساب الاقباط .. الا اننى فيما بعد وبتوالى الانباء تيقنت ان السلسلة طويلة وان الغول احد حلقاتها الى جوار كثيرين .. وان المحافظ ضحية مثل كل الاقباط ...
ثم بعد ذلك صعدت الى الجناح الذى يرقد بة ثلاثة من المصابين ذوى الحالات المستقرة لاطمئن عليهم وقد كانو فى حالة ذهول تام وغير مصدقين للامر بجملتة الا انهم جميعا اقرو بان النيران أتت من عربة فيات لونها زيتونى ذات قزاز فامية وان النيران استهدفتهم واستهدفت شباب الاقباط المبتهجين بليلة الميلاد .. وقال لى البعض وقتها ان تلك العربة هى ملك لحمام الكمونى البلطجى الشهير والذراع اليمين للنائب الغول !!! ...
فى اثناء سماعى لمجموعات الغاضبين بالمستشفى فى اليلة المشؤمة سمعت معلومة رددها الكثيرين وهى ان هناك اغراب كثيرين فى البلد وانهم مجهولين ولا يعرف احد عنهم شئ وان كثيرا من الاهل قد استشعروا الخطر لوجود هؤلاء الغرباء وايضا توجد عربات تمرق فى الشوارع وهى مطموسة الارقام وكذلك الامر بالنسبة للدراجات بخارية !!!!!!!!!!!! ...
ثانيا :يوم الجنازة 
كانت هناك نية لتشتييت الكتل البشرية التى تجمعت لتشييع الشهداء واتجهت النية لتاخير الدفن اووضع جثث الشهداء فى عربات اسعاف والدفن بطريقة هادئة .. الا ان كل الحشود اصرت على اخذ جثامين الشهداء بالقوة وحملها على الاعناق وقد تم لهم ما ارادوا .. ورددوا هتافات على رأسها ( بالروح بالدم نفديك ياصليب ) وسار الشباب والاهل الغاضبين فى موكب اهتزت لة الارض باثرها حاملة وجيعتهم الى الله الذى سمع صراخ دم هابيل الصاعد من الارض .. ولم يلتفت الناس لزغاريد بعض النساء الجاهلات اللواتى يجب الكشف عن قواهم العقلية .. وكانت ثورة الناس لاتوصف وجميعهم يحملون مايدافعون بة عن انفسهم ( حسبما افادوا ) و فى حال تعرض اى احد لغضبهم ولموكب الجنازة .. كان الغضب بالغا .. وكان من الحكمة ان يمتص الجميع غضبة الناس التى فقدت الزهور الشابة فى يوم العيد وان يقدروا هول الموقف .. وان يتركوهم ليخرجو شحنة الغضب العظيمة .. وخيرا فعلوا فى ذلك ...
دخلنا جميعا للكنيسة لنصلى على شهدائنا ولفتنى اننى رايت مدير الامن يصعد الى جوار الاسقف اثناء الصلاة على الشهداء وعلى مايبدو انة قال لة امر ما .. ثم بعدها اتت الاخبار انة لاااحد يخرج من الكنيسة لان الشوارع ليست امنة .. فقد هاج المسلمين الغاضبين ( ولااعرف غاضبين من اية ) من ابناء منطقة الساحل وهى بعينها المنطقة التى منها خرج النائب الغول وذراعة اليمين الكمونى .. واكمل الاسقف الانبا كيرلس الصلوات ومعة الانبا بيمن اسقف نقادة والعديد جدا من القساوسة الذين بكوا جميعا على اولادهم الشهداء .. ثم لم يخرج من الكنيسة احد .. واتى مدير الامن وقيادات امنية كثيرة جدا لتشرح خطورة الامر اذا ما غامرنا بحمل شهدائنا للدفن فى مقابر المطرانية على الاعناق مخترقين الطرقات مرة اخرى .. بل واذا ماغادرنا الكنيسة فى تلك اللحظات .. ودقت كل الهواتف لتحمل انباء الهجوم على بهجورة فقال اولادنا لمدير الامن من فضلكم الحقوا بهجورة .. رد الرجل بثقة انة يعرف وان قوات الامن فى الطريق .. بينما تواصلت الاستغاثات من بهجورة وامتدت بعدها بساعات وقالو انة لم تصلهم اى امدادات امنية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...
وبعد وقت غادرنا الكنيسة الى المنازل وكان على انا شخصيا ان استقل تاكسى كى التقط بعض النشطاء من انحاء نجع حمادى .. وفى الطريق راينا تجمعات من الشباب المسلم الغاضب الذين ينضمون لبعضهم .. فماكان من سائق التاكسى الشاب المسلم الا ان يخرج بنا من مداخل ومخارج غير مأهولة حتى يضمن سلامتنا وحتى وصلنا بعد وقت للمنزل مرة اخرى .. وبينما جميعا جالسين .. اذ وقد سمعنا الغاضبين الذين كنا وقد سبق ورايناهم وهم يتجمعون وهم يخرجون من شوارع منطقة الساحل ليهاجموا كل محال ومساكن الاقباط مرددين شعارات لا اله الا الله .. قاذفين كل ماهو قبطى .. ولا انكر اننى فى اول يوم رأيت قوات الامن تتقدم لردع المعتدين من الصبية الا اننى لااستطيع اخفاء اننى رأيت ايضا ظابط بملابس ملكى وهو يقول لقادة الصبية المعتدين بكل روح ودودة ( يلا اتفرقو لو سمحتو !! ) هذا حدث امام عينى .. ورأيت قادة المعتدين وهم يتعاملون معة من مسافة قريبة وبلا ادنى خوف وسادت بينة وبينهم روح الاخوة فى العبث بالوطن .. ثم بعد كل تلك الجلبة رأيت عربة مدير الامن تأتى لتطمئن على الوضع وسمعت رجالة يقولون الية : كل شئ تمام وتحت السيطرة !!!!!!!!!!!.. رأيت ممارسات امنية غاية فى الرقى ورأيت ايضا ممارسات امنية كاذبة وغاشة ومخادعة ...
ثالثا :المستخبى 
استطاعت يد طائلة ان تصادر عدد الاهرام يوم الثلاثاء 12_1_2010 والسبب انة قد ظهر بها صورة للمتهم حمام الكمونى وشقى اخر اسمة سيد سليم وهما يلهوان ويتباهيان بالسلاح فى نادى تابع للاصلاح الزراعى بنجع حمادى وهو صورة ملتقطة حديثا .. ومعنى ان يهتم شخص ذو يد طايلة او جهة الله اعلم بها بان لايدخل عدد الاهرام لنجع حمادى هو فى حد ذاتة تستر على الشقى سيد الذى من الواضح ان هناك مصلحة لاحدهم فى عدم ذكر اسمة حاليا على الاقل وابعادة عن الصورة الان .. وذلك يفسر لكثيرين سرعة القبض على الكمونى واثنين من اعوانة ويعضد اقوال راجت ان هناك اتفاق بينة وبين افراد اوجهات .. وانة قد يكون بذلك يحمى اخرين من السقوط منهم سيد .. علما بأن كل هؤلاء الاشقياء تربطهم بظباط امن علاقات مريبة قد يبررها هؤلاء الظباط بانهم يستخدمون الاشقياء كمرشدين !!!!!! ...
رابعا :يوسف الليثى 
هو خال حمام الكمونى وهو شقى ايضا ولكن لوحظ علية ومن شهور ان يرافق ملتحين بصفة مستمرة وهم غرباء عن المدينة و يقيمون عند بعض الناس ولكن لااحد يعرف عنهم اى شئ .. كما أتى فى سياق الكلام من الناس سيرة طبيب اسنان شهير كان قيد الاعتقال لتورطة فى التطرف ... 
خامسا :طارق رسلان 
عقيد شرطة سابق ومن خلال تجربتى مع مشاكل الاقباط فى قطاع الشمال وجدت كثيرين لم يقوو على النطق او الابلاغ عن انتهاكات كانت قد تمت تحسبا من اتباع وانصار واهل طارق رسلان والذى كانوا يصفونة بإنة ظابط كبير فى البحر الاحمر وكانوا دائما يحكون عنة الاساطير فى رسم الخطط والدعم بالامدادات والقدرة على الاتيان بتحريات وشهادات وتقارير لصالح المعتدين من خلال علاقاتة .. وبكل نفوذة لايستطيع احد اثبات اى تهمة على من يصبغ علية طارق الحماية ومهما كانت فعلتة ومهما كانت صعوبة الخروج من الورطة .. الا ان طارق دائما هو الظهر القوى الذى يستند علية كل من يريد من اهلة او مريدية توجية ضربة للاخرين - وهو من قبائل الهوارة ويمت من حيث القبيلة بصلة قرابة لطفلة فرشوط المغتصبة .. كما اتت الاخبار ان ناصر احمد فخرى قنديل ( شقيق النائب فتحى ) وحمام الكمونى وطارق رسلان لم يكفا عن الالتقاء فى عمارة طارق بشارع توفيق الحكيم بنجع حمادى ولا يوما واحدا منذ احداث فرشوط وحتى وقوع احداث الميلاد .. وهى العمارة التى تدور حولها الاساطير فى تسليحها بالاسلحة الميرى والمستورد !!!!!!! ...
سادسا :بوادر لم تؤخذ بجد 
منذ شهور وقبل احداث نجع حمادى تقدمت فتاة اسمها حنان وهى مسلمة ملتزمة تربطها بعائلة مسيحية علاقة اسرية قوية ببلاغ لسيادة النائب العام اتهمت فية من عرفتهم فى بلاغها ببلطجبة نسبوا نفسهم للنائب فتحى قنديل .. حاول هؤلاء اليلطجية ابتزاز حنان وهانى وهو رب لاسرة مسيحية .. وفى البلاغ ذكرت حنان اسماء من ظهروا فى الفيديو الذى سجلة البلطجية بايديهم لفعلتهم وما اسموة او عرفوة بتاديب القبطى هانى نظرا لسماحة بدخول مسلمة لمنزلة !!! ولاننا فى مجتمع لاينظر الا لاسفل قدمية فقط ولا يرى مابين السطور .. لم يلتفت لا الجهات التى تابعت الموضوع ولا القيادات بنوعها لمدى ارتباط البلطجية الذين ابتذوا هانى بعدما اوسعوة ضربا وصوروا ذلك فى محاولة لازلالة .. بمدرسة حمام الكمونى لتدريب وتخريج البلطجية الذين يعيثون فى الارض فسادا والذين سمحوا لانفسهم بارتكاب جرائم ابتزاز كثيرة تحت بند انهم مسلمين يؤدبون المسيحيين متغافلين انهم هم انفسهم بلطجية فى حاجة الى تأديب القانون لهم ...
ولا انسى ماقام بة حمام الكمونى واعوانة يوم الانتخابات النيابية فى الدورة الماضية .. حينما حاول تضييق الخناق على الاقباط حتى لايخرجوا الى الشوارع ولا يعطوا اصواتهم لمرشح الحزب الوطنى .. الذى استبعد الغول وقتها من قائمتة .. وكيف قام بتجريح وخدش حياء النساء القبطيات والاتيان بافعال يعاقب عليها القانون وكيف وانة بعدما ظهرت النتيجة ونجح المرشح المستقل الغول قاد تظاهرة وحملة لترويع وتأديب الاقباط فى شوارع نجع حمادى .. حتى اتذكر اننى استنجدت بشريف احمد صبحى منصور والذى كان يترأس لجانا للرقابة على سير الانتخابات وقلت لة الحقوا الاقباط فى نجع حمادى فهم يتلقون عقابا من انصار المرشح الفائز الغول .. ولان تلك العمليات الرقابية لاتسودها روح النزاهة بل الاهواء والتربح .. فقد اتصل شريف بالشخص المسئول وقد انكر بدورة كلامى لان كل اهتمامة كان منصبا بدائرة قوص والتى شهدت عراكا عنيفا مع نزول المرشح الاخوانى هشام القاضى ...
خالص تعازى لاسر الشهداء وللشعب القبطى والمصرى عموما ... 
​
المصدر :http://www.copticassembly.org/showart.php?main_id=3011


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

صور جنازة نجع حمادي 
يرأس الصلاة الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادى

والانبا بيمن اسقف نقادة وقوص


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

*صور شهداء نجع حمادي - مشاهد القتلى فى المشرحة*​

*



​*

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​


*



​​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​

*



​​*​



اهديكم موضوعى يا شهداء نجع حمادى 
صلواتكم عنى asmicheal​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

*أيه الجمال دة والبركة دى
بجد مجهود كبير وأكيد السما فرحانة
سلام المسيح لك وربنا يعوضكم
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

*لكن صور الشهداء تعبونى جدآآآآآآآآآآآ
*​


----------



## مرية (16 فبراير 2010)

اريد ان اشاهد قداس الاربعين لشهداء نجع حمادى


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2010)

مرية قال:


> اريد ان اشاهد قداس الاربعين لشهداء نجع حمادى


 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122039


----------



## besm alslib (16 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع اقل ما يقال عنه انه رائع *

*طبعا لسا ملحقتش اقرا كله انما اتطلعت عليه اتطلاع سريع*

*وحبيت اشكرك على المجهود الرائع والموضوع اللي بالفعل فوق الممتاز*

*وان شاء الله هكمل قرايته كله *


*دايما مميزه عزيزتي اسميشال وموفقه باختيار مواضيعك يعطيكي العافيه والرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------

